# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  ΕΝΤΡΟΜΗ ΕΜΜΟΝΉ ΓΙΑ HIV

## ERIKA

Γειά σας.έχω ξαναγράψει γι'αυτό το θέμα πριν 4 χρόνια. 4 χρονια μετά και 14 εξετάσεις (όλες αρνητικες) ή ζωή μου έχει καταναλώνει. Στην αρχή χάρηκα που δεν είχα κολλήσει και συνέχισα τη ζωή μου.παντρεύτηκα κι έκανα ένα παιδάκι 13 μηνών τώρα. Η σκέψη δεν έφυγε ποτέ απ'το μυαλό μου αλλά τη διαχειριζομουν. Θα μου πείτε όλα καλά αλλά μόνο έτσι δεν είναι. Ξεκίνησα να έχω πόσο όλα τα συμπτώματα (πλην ενός ) ακόμα και γενικές εξετάσεις δείχνουν κάποιο πρόβλημα που δεν μπορεί να εντοπιστεί. Έχω τρελαθεί. Έχασα τη δουλειά μου,κοντεύω να χωρίσω και να μου πάρουν το παιδί γιατί νοσηλεύτηκα σε δημόσιο ίδρυμα μετά από απόπειρα αυτοκτονιας. Πιστεύω ότι έχω κάποιο στέλεχος του ιού που δεν το βρίσκουν τα τεστ στην ελλαδα γι'αυτό ούτε στον σύζυγο το βρίσκουμε. Ζω με το φόβο. Ψάχνω να βρω συμπτώματα στους γύρω μου και πιστεύω ότι έχω κολλήσει τον άντρα μου,πιθανών τη κόρη μου αλλά και το πατέρα μου από ξυραφι.τα χάπια που παίρνω δεν οφελουν και ο,τι και να μου πει ο γιατρός με κάνει να αισθάνομαι καλά για 10 λεπτα.δεν ξέρω πραγματικά τι να κάνω. Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν στο συγγρο κάνουνε εξέταση για όλα τα στελέχη? Ευχαριστω

----------


## Nefeli28

Αχ κορίτσι μου....
Ζω με αυτή την εμμονή από όταν πρωτοάκουσα για τη γαμοαρρωστια τη δεκαετία του ‘80.
Συνέχεια αρρωσταίνω από αυτό, συνέχεια κολλάω και ο υπέρτατος φόβος είναι μην κόλλησαν ο άντρας και τα παιδιά. Κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία 4 χρόνια και πριν 6 μήνες ξεκίνησα ψυχίατρο. Όλοι μου λένε πήγαινε, κάνε, ράνε, μπήκε, δείξε και θα δεις προκοπη. Αλλά εγώ προκοπη δεν βλέπω.
Ήμουν έτοιμη να νοσηλευτω. Ο μόνος λόγος που δεν έγινε σε εκείνη τη φάση ήταν για να μη μείνω άνεργη.
Ξέρω πολύ καλά τι περνάς. 
Γιατί θεωρείς πως είσαι άρρωστη; Έχει γίνει κάτι και νομίζεις πως κόλλησες; Από που στα κομμάτια νομίζεις πτι έχεις κολλήσει;;;;

----------


## Nefeli28

Επίσης επειδή το χω ψάξει από παντού, τα τεστ 4ης γενιας που γίνονται σε νοσοκομεία και διαγνωστικά κέντρα είναι τα τελευταίας τεχνολογίας τεστ που ανιχνεύουν τα πάντα. Τα στελέχη 1 κ 2 του ιού καθώς και το αντίγονο p24.

----------


## ERIKA

Νεφέλη μου είχα μια ύποπτη επαφή πριν 4 χρόνια. Από τότε τρέχω...και εγώ ξέρω για τα τεστ 4ης γενιας το θέμα είναι ότι κάπου διάβασα ότι τα παλαιότερα τεστ δεν ανίχνευαν το στέλεχος Ο (ανήκει στο hiv1) και παρ'όλο που στο συγγρο μου είπαν ότι καλύπτει όλα τα στελέχη δεν μπορώ να ησυχάσω. Δεν θέλω να σε ανήσυχησω βέβαια...ο λόγος που νοσηλεύτηκα είναι το παιδι.μαζεύω χάπια για να αυτοκτονησω αλλά τελευταία στιγμή φοβήθηκα μην βλαψω και το παιδί και φωναξα να με μαζέψουν...εσύ πως το διαχειριζεσαι? Εγώ έχω γίνει σκιά του εαυτού μου

----------


## Kido

Ερρικα η πιθανότητα να έχεις 4 χρόνια Aids και να μην το έχει βρει κανείς και ποτέ ειναι ουσιαστικά μηδαμινή . Νομίζω ότι ταλαιπωρείσαι άδικα . Η ψυχοθεραπεία δεν σε έχει βοηθήσει καθόλου ;

----------


## ERIKA

Και ψυχοθεραπεία έχω κάνει και μια χούφτα χάπια τη μέρα αλλά κάθε φορά που μου συμβαίνει κάτι (και τον τελευταίο καιρό συνεχεια) σχετίζεται με την εξέλιξη της νόσου. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει εξέταση που να μην έχω κανει (μέχρι που μέτρησα τα λεμφοκυτταρα που καταστρέφει ο ιος) και όλες είναι αρνητικές. Τίποτα όμως δεν φαίνεται να μπορεί να με πεισει

----------


## ERIKA

Επίσης έβαλα και τον άντρα μου να κάνει εξετάσεις και βγήκαν κι αυτές αρνητικές. Όμως εγω ανησυχώ για το παιδι και κάνω πολύ άσχημες σκεψεις

----------


## Kido

ERIKA ο αντρας σου και το παιδι σου εκαναν αντιστοιχες εξετασεις ; Διοτι εαν ειχες κολλησει το παιδι σου θα φαινοταν αμεσως . Η μηπως φοβασαι οτι το εχεις κολλησει και αυτο και δεν μπορει να εντοπιστεί ούτε σε αυτο ;

----------


## ERIKA

Ο άντρας μου εκανε 2 φορες.το παιδί δεν έκανε γιατί οι προγεννητικες μου εξετάσεις ήταν αρνητικές. Και ναι φοβάμαι ότι ο λόγος που δεν το βρίσκουν ούτε στον άντρα μου είναι ότι είναι στέλεχος που δεν ανιχνευεται.

----------


## Kido

Βρε ERIKA είναι δυνατόν όμως για 4 χρόνια να έχεις AIDS και να μην σε είχε ταράξει μέχρι σήμερα ; Δεν μιλάμε για μια απλή ασθένεια . Εχεις πιάσει με το μυαλό σου μια θεωρία συνομωσίας με πιθανότητες μια στο εκατομμύριο . Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν τα φάρμακα . Πρέπει να νικήσεις αυτή την φοβία με σωστή σκέψη . Είναι καθαρά μια φοβία που σου έχει γινει ψύχωση . 

Εντωμεταξύ είναι δυνατόν με τετοια συγχρονα μεσα εν έτη 2019 να μην μπορούν να στο ανιχνεύσει κανείς και ποτέ ; ΣΥΝΕΛΘΕ καλέ , ζήσε την ζωή σου . Είναι κρίμα να ταλαιπωρείσαι έτσι

----------


## ERIKA

Ναι δίκιο έχεις όμως μου συμβαίνουν πράγματα στην υγεια μου που συναδουν με την ασθένεια.ο λοιμωξιολογος όμως που συμβουλευτηκα αποκλείει τον hiv όμως και κανείς δεν μου εξηγεί γιατί έχω οοολα αυτα

----------


## Kido

ERIKA πραγματικα δεν γινεται να στο εχουν αποκλείσει τοσοι γιατροι και τελικα να το εχεις . Προφανώς ότι συμπτώματα βγάζεις τα γεννάει το ίδιο σου το μυαλό και δεν νομίζω να σταματήσεις να νιώθεις έτσι εάν δεν αλλάξεις λίγο τον τρόπο σκέψης σου . Το ξέρω ότι μια εμμονή δεν ξεπερνιέται έτσι πατώντας ένα κουμπί αλλά πρέπει να το πολεμήσεις . Πρέπει να κουρδίσεις λίγο το μυαλό σου θετικά . Μέρα με την μέρα να κάνεις ένα βήμα μπροστά σε αυτό το θέμα . Στο παιδί σου πότε θα μπορέσεις να κάνεις εξετάσεις ; Εννοώ από πότε θα επιτρέπεται ; Μπας και σου φύγει ένα μέρος του άγχους

----------


## ERIKA

Ο άντρας μου δεν θα μου επιτρέψει ποτέ να βάλω το παιδί σ'αυτή τη διαδικασία. Δέχτηκε να κάνει εκεινος για να μου φύγει η ιδέα. Επίσης αν οντως είναι στέλεχος που δεν βρίσκουν σ'εμάς πως θα το βρουν στο παιδι?

----------


## Kido

ERIKA μηπως ηρθε η ωρα να εμπιστευτεις επιτελους τους γιατρούς που το εχουν αποκλείσει από το να ζεις αυτό το μαρτύριο ; Δηλαδή αν κάτσεις τώρα που μιλάμε και σκεφτείς απόλυτα λογικά καταλήγεις στο συμπέρασμα ότι εχεις AIDS ? Δηαδη τωρα που μιλαμε εδώ , εσυ θεωρείς ότι έχεις AIDS ?

----------


## ERIKA

Λογικά όχι, ουσιαστικά ναι

----------


## Nefeli28

Όταν μίλησα κάποτε στη γραμμή για το ειτζ (ήταν η 10η; φορά που έπαιρνα, είχα γίνει γραφική στο τέλος δεν σήκωναν το τηλέφωνο), μια κοπέλα ένα πρωί έκατσε και μου μίλησε ένα 40λεπτο για το θέμα αυτό. Ότι είναι ψυχολογικό/ψυχιατρικό πια γιατί μου έχει γίνει εμμονή ψύχωση. 
Και γυρνάει κάποια στιγμή και μου λέει: κανεις δεν θα μπορέσει να σας πείσει ότι δεν είστε άρρωστη. Κι ο ίδιος ο Θεος να σας το έλεγε πάλι θα το αμφισβητουσατε....
Μου φανηκε τόσο τραγικό αλλά ξέρω ότι είναι έτσι. 
Δεν με πείθει τίποτα. Ζω ξυπνάω αναπνέω με αυτό. Δεν είναι ζωή αυτή. 
Φυσικά κι έχω σκεφτεί και σχεδιάσει χάπια και αυτοκτονιες και γι αυτό ήθελαν να με κρατήσουν μέσα στο νοσοκομείο που πήγα. 
Τώρα παίρνω ένα καρο χάπια αλλά δεν βοηθιεμαι.... έτσι νιώθω.
Σαν να έχω μόνο τις παρενέργειες τους. Τίποτα άλλο. 
Κουραστηκα....

----------


## ERIKA

Νεφέλη μου αισθάνομαι ΑΚΡΙΒΏΣ το ιδιο.κι εγώ έχω πάρει πολλές φορές το 210 7222222 (ναι το ξέρω απ'εξω) και τα ιδια μου είπανε (μια με προσεβαλε κιόλας και μου είπε να μην ξαναπαρω).δεν το επελεξα όλο αυτό. Ναι έκανα λάθη όμως αισθάνομαι ότι είμαι σ'ένα λαβύρινθο και δε με βοηθάει κάνεις. Ο άντρας μου μου δωσε τελεσίγραφο να συνέλθω όμως δεν μπορώ. Φοβάμαι για το παιδι και τον άντρα μου και δε στο κρύβω μετανιώνω που παντρευτικα

----------


## ERIKA

Δεν θα σου πω μεγάλα λόγια για την αυτοκτονία (είναι λάθος κλπ) γιατί εγώ φλερτάρω μ'αυτό κάθε στιγμή και δεν με φοβίζει για μένα (θα ήτανε μια λυτρωση) αλλά μερικές φορές που σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί να κόλλησε το παιδί και τι ζωή θα έχει κάνω αντίστοιχες σκέψεις και για αυτή. Μη πας μακρια, θυμάσαι για την αυτοκτονία με το παιδί στο νέο κόσμο? Ε εγώ ταυτιστηκα με τη γυναικα

----------


## ERIKA

Παρεμπιπτόντως πόσο καιρό τυραννιεσαι?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Δεν είναι δυνατόν το 2019 να μας λες ότι δε μπορούν να εντοπίσουν στέλεγχο ιου. Ειναι μεσα στο κεφάλι σου. Επίσης να ξέρεις ότι το άγχος ρίχνει το ανοσοποιητικο αρα ουσιαστικά κανει ότι θα σου εκανε και το aids. Παρε τη ζωή σου πιο σοβαρά και μη παραλογιζεσαι

----------


## ERIKA

Αυτό είναι αλήθεια και προσπάθησα πολύ. Δεν είναι επιλογή μου να το σκέφτομαι. Ακολουθω τις οδηγίες των γιατρων αλλά βελτίωση καμία. Τέλος του μήνα έχω ραντεβού με το κέντρο ψυχικης υγειας του νοσοκομείου στη Βούλα. Θα πάω αλλά δεν περιμενω πολλά. Θέλω να προχωρήσω να ξαναβρω τον εαυτο μου.να βρω μια δουλειά και να χαρώ τον άντρα μου και το παιδί μου.απλά δεν τα καταφερνω

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Αυτό είναι αλήθεια και προσπάθησα πολύ. Δεν είναι επιλογή μου να το σκέφτομαι. Ακολουθω τις οδηγίες των γιατρων αλλά βελτίωση καμία. Τέλος του μήνα έχω ραντεβού με το κέντρο ψυχικης υγειας του νοσοκομείου στη Βούλα. Θα πάω αλλά δεν περιμενω πολλά. Θέλω να προχωρήσω να ξαναβρω τον εαυτο μου.να βρω μια δουλειά και να χαρώ τον άντρα μου και το παιδί μου.απλά δεν τα καταφερνω


Θέλω να κάτσεις και να σκεφτείς λίγο αυτό που σου ειπα. Το άγχος όντως ρίχνει το ανοσοποιητικο, οπότε ειναι λογικό να το μπερδεύεις με το aids. Και εγω πριν τα ζαναξ πάθαινα τη μια λοίμωξη μετα την αλλη και εκανα συνέχεια και δεκατα και δερματικα. Δεν ειχα κάτι όμως. Ουτε κολλησε το μυαλο μου στο aids. Πρέπει να το δουλέψεις μεσα σου, διαφορετικά οτι και να σου πουμε και εμείς και ο ψυχιατρος δε θα σε βοηθήσει. Ειχα στείλει στη Νεφέλη σε προσωπικό μήνυμα το ονομα ενός γιατρού που εχει ειδίκευση στο aids θες να έρθεις σε επαφή μαζι του;

----------


## ERIKA

Ναι σε παρακαλω

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ναι σε παρακαλω


Τον ειχα στείλει στη Νεφέλη, Νεφέλη αν σου είναι ευκολο πες της τον γιατρο γιατί δεν τον βρίσκω

----------


## Nefeli28

Οκ! Έχω στείλει πμ ERIKA με το όνομα του λοιμωξιολογου που είπε η νοσηρη

----------


## ERIKA

Νεφέλη πηγές εσύ σ'αυτόν?

----------


## Nefeli28

Όχι. Τρέμω και μόνο στην ιδέα...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Όχι. Τρέμω και μόνο στην ιδέα...


Νεφέλη μου πήγαινε και σου εγγυομαι εγω οτι δε θα σου βρει τπτ. Ειναι πολυ καλος γιατρός. Εχει αναλάβει κολλητό μου με aids και τον έχει μηδενίσει. Αν θες πάμε και παρέα. Μη το αφήνεις

----------


## ERIKA

Νοσηρη προσπαθώ κι εγώ να την πεισω.επειδή φοβάμαι κι εγώ να πάμε παρέα.

----------


## Kido

> Νοσηρη προσπαθώ κι εγώ να την πεισω.επειδή φοβάμαι κι εγώ να πάμε παρέα.


Πάντως αυτό είναι καλή ιδέα , μπορείτε να πάτε μαζί για να έχετε η μία την άλλη . Αλλά αν σας βρει κι αυτός οκ , τότε μετά τελος δεν θα το ξανα βαλετε στο μυαλό σας

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Πάντως αυτό είναι καλή ιδέα , μπορείτε να πάτε μαζί για να έχετε η μία την άλλη . Αλλά αν σας βρει κι αυτός οκ , τότε μετά τελος δεν θα το ξανα βαλετε στο μυαλό σας


Πολυ αμφιβάλω οτι θα ξεκολλησουν. Και μιλαμε για κορυφαίο γιατρο. Ο φίλος μου ειναι σταθερα πολλα χρονια χωρίς καν λοιμώξεις

----------


## ERIKA

Πιστεύω ότι θα σταματήσω να το σκέφτομαι. Το πρόβλημα τώρα είναι πως θα το πω στον άντρα μου που μετά από τόσες εξετάσεις δε θέλει να ξανακούσει γι'αυτό. ..

----------


## Nefeli28

Πρέπει να το γνωρίζει; Δεν γίνεται να πας χωρίς να το ξέρει;
Κι από την άλλη, αυτός θα μας κάνει εξετάσεις η θα μας μιλήσει μόνο;

----------


## ERIKA

Νεφέλη μου δεν γίνεται να το κρύψω. Όπως σου πα δεν δουλευω και ξερει που είμαι ανά πάσα στιγμή. Δεν ξέρω τι θα ζητήσει αν θα μας ξανακάνει εξετάσεις. Εγώ λέω να πάμε και θα βρω τρόπο με τον άντρα μου

----------


## Nefeli28

Καταλαβα...
Εγώ δουλεύω τα πρωινά. Η ψυχολόγος δεν με αφήνει να «ασχολούμαι» άλλο με αυτό. Εξετάσεις,γιατρούς κλπ. Από τη μια όμως θέλω να πάω, από την άλλη φοβάμαι και με αποτρέπουν και η ψυχολόγος και η ψυχίατρος λόγω της ιδψ που έχω.
Στο τσεκποιντ σου είχαν πάρει αίμα; 
Δεν ηρεμησες μετά από αυτό;

----------


## Kido

> Νεφέλη μου δεν γίνεται να το κρύψω. Όπως σου πα δεν δουλευω και ξερει που είμαι ανά πάσα στιγμή. Δεν ξέρω τι θα ζητήσει αν θα μας ξανακάνει εξετάσεις. Εγώ λέω να πάμε και θα βρω τρόπο με τον άντρα μου


ΕRIKA πες οτι θα πας για πρωινό καφέ με μια φίλη σου . Αυτός θα είναι στην δουλειά , οπότε θα είσαι πένα ή πες του θα κατέβεις κέντρο Αθήνα να ψωνίσεις στα Mango ένα φόρεμα . Ελα κάτι θα βρεις

----------


## ERIKA

Ναι κάτι θα κανονισω

----------


## Kido

> Ναι κάτι θα κανονισω


Προκειμένου να σου φύγει αυτή η σκέψη , ενα αθώο ψεματάκι αξίζει τον κοπο . Αλλά μετά είπαμε έτσι ; Τέρμα οι κακές σκέψεις .

----------


## ERIKA

Λοιπόν, πηρα στο συγγρο και μου επίβέβαιωσαν ότι η εξέταση καλύπτει ολα τα στελεχη και να .μην ασχολούμαι. Λέω να ακολουθήσω τη συμβουλή τους.άλλωστε είναι κέντρο αναφοράς...

----------


## Αποστολια

> Λοιπόν, πηρα στο συγγρο και μου επίβέβαιωσαν ότι η εξέταση καλύπτει ολα τα στελεχη και να .μην ασχολούμαι. Λέω να ακολουθήσω τη συμβουλή τους.άλλωστε είναι κέντρο αναφοράς...


Έρικα δεν χρειάζεται να πας σε άλλους τετοιους γιατρους.ήμαρτον δηλαδή στο είπαν όλοι ότι δεν εχεις τίποτα. Χανεις τον άντρα σου και το παιδί σου τι άλλο χρειάζεται για να σε αφυπνισει?
Σε ψυχίατρο πηγαινεις?περνεις κάποια αγωγή?

----------


## ERIKA

Αποστολέα έτσι είναι ακριβως. Ο άντρας μου μου είπε ότι αν συνεχίσω έτσι θα μου πάρει το παιδί και θα με κλείσει σε ίδρυμα. Προσπαθώ να απεγκλοβιστω.με παρακολουθούσε ψυχιατρος μόνο για τα χάπια. Τώρα έχω ραντεβου στο κέντρο ψυχικης υγειας του ασκληπιειου στις 27 του μήνα. Να δούμε τι θα γίνει κι εκεί...

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Λοιπόν, πηρα στο συγγρο και μου επίβέβαιωσαν ότι η εξέταση καλύπτει ολα τα στελεχη και να .μην ασχολούμαι. Λέω να ακολουθήσω τη συμβουλή τους.άλλωστε είναι κέντρο αναφοράς...


Συμφωνώ Ερικα ότι πρπεει να ακολουθήσεις την συμβουλή τους! Ζήσε όμορφα την κάθε σου μέρα χωρίς να σε τρώει αυτό το άγχος ότι έχεις HIV.Δεν έχεις έκανες εξετάσεις και είσαι μια χαρά.
Για αύριο κάνεις μας δεν ξέρει πως θα είναι και το θα του τυχει αλλά γιατί να χαλάς την καθημερινότητα σου με μια σκέψη που ξέρεις ότι είναι λάθος?
Έχεις τον άντρα σου, το παιδάκι σου και πρέπει να τους χαίρεσαι και να τους απολαμβάνεις..
Ελπίζω να αισθάνεσαι καλύτερα σήμερα :)

----------


## ERIKA

Ναι κάπως καλύτερα. Το πρωί που ξυπναω έχω πολύ αγχος

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αποστολέα έτσι είναι ακριβως. Ο άντρας μου μου είπε ότι αν συνεχίσω έτσι θα μου πάρει το παιδί και θα με κλείσει σε ίδρυμα. Προσπαθώ να απεγκλοβιστω.με παρακολουθούσε ψυχιατρος μόνο για τα χάπια. Τώρα έχω ραντεβου στο κέντρο ψυχικης υγειας του ασκληπιειου στις 27 του μήνα. Να δούμε τι θα γίνει κι εκεί...


Για το καλό του παιδιου σου,του άντρα σου και του δικού σου πήγαινε σε κάποιον ειδικο άμεσα. 
Για μένα μην αφήνεις τις μέρες να περνανε χανεις τις πιο όμορφες στιγμές με την οικογενεια σου.και συνεχισε την αγωγη σου θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ.

----------


## ERIKA

Αυτό θα κάνω. Δυστυχώς λόγω οικονομικών δεν μπορώ να πάω ιδιωτικα γι'αυτό θα πάω εκεί και δεν έχουν νωρίτερα ραντεβού. Όσο για τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή δεν μ'έχει βοηθήσει μέχρι τωρα

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αποστολέα έτσι είναι ακριβως. Ο άντρας μου μου είπε ότι αν συνεχίσω έτσι θα μου πάρει το παιδί και θα με κλείσει σε ίδρυμα. Προσπαθώ να απεγκλοβιστω.με παρακολουθούσε ψυχιατρος μόνο για τα χάπια. Τώρα έχω ραντεβου στο κέντρο ψυχικης υγειας του ασκληπιειου στις 27 του μήνα. Να δούμε τι θα γίνει κι εκεί...





> Αυτό θα κάνω. Δυστυχώς λόγω οικονομικών δεν μπορώ να πάω ιδιωτικα γι'αυτό θα πάω εκεί και δεν έχουν νωρίτερα ραντεβού. Όσο για τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή δεν μ'έχει βοηθήσει μέχρι τωρα


Πιστεύω ότι θα σε βοηθήσει η αγωγη πολύ αν την ακολουθησεις πιστα.
Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά έτσι ώστε να απολαύσεις το παιδακι σου και την οικογένειά σου.όλοι γύρω σου είναι υγειης.δεν έχεις κανενα λόγο να αγχώνεσαι άλλο.

----------


## ERIKA

Άλλο ένα σύμπτωμα σήμερα και έχω τρελαθεί. Δεν ξέρω τι να κανω.είμαι σε απελπισια

----------


## Αποστολια

> Άλλο ένα σύμπτωμα σήμερα και έχω τρελαθεί. Δεν ξέρω τι να κανω.είμαι σε απελπισια


να κλεισεις αμεσα ραντεβου σε ιδιωτη ψυχιατρο.αυτα τα θεματα δεν πρεπει να τα αφηνεις.αν δεν εχεις χρηματα δανεισου απο καπου.διαλυεις την ζωη σου και την οικογενεια σου ετσι.

----------


## ERIKA

Δεν μπορώ να βρω χρήματα. Επίσης τρέχω σε τόσους γιατρούς για τα συμπτώματα που έχω. Η μόνη επιλογή το ραντεβού για τις 27.

----------


## Nefeli28

Είχες πάντα τέτοια θεματα; Είχες ατο παρελθόν κάποια διάγνωση; Γιατί ολα αυτά είναι ιδεοψυχαναγκασμοι....

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν μπορώ να βρω χρήματα. Επίσης τρέχω σε τόσους γιατρούς για τα συμπτώματα που έχω. Η μόνη επιλογή το ραντεβού για τις 27.


δυστυχως αν δεν αφησεις τους αλλους γιατρους για να πας σε αυτον που πρεπει θα ειναι δυσκολα τα πραγματα για σενα.συγνωμη που στο λεω ετσι αλλα πρεπει να ξυπνησεις.ψυχιατρος σου χρειαζεται.καταλαβαινω πως νιωθεις εκεινο που δεν καταλαβαινω με πολλους ειναι γιατι αρνουνται την ουσιαστικη βοηθεια και εθελοτυφλουν.ευχομαι να μη χασεις την οικογενεια σου γιατι μονο τοτε θα συνελθεις νομιζω.

----------


## ERIKA

Ο άντρας μου έχει θυμωνει πολύ. Αυτή τη στιγμή δε θελει να με βλέπει. Το παιδί στα πεθερικα μου γιατί δεν μπορώ να την φροντίσω. Τίποτα δεν πάει καλά. Στους άλλους γιατρούς πάω γιατί έχω ιδιωτικη ασφάλεια. Θέλω βοήθεια φυσικά. Απλά είμαι αναγκασμενη να παω μέσω κρατικών δομων

----------


## ERIKA

Κάποια στιγμή νόμιζα ότι έχω καρκίνο εντέρου. Παλι είχα κάνει πολλές εξετάσεις και δε μου βρίσκετε τίποτα. Μου λέγαν ότι ήταν ψυχο σωματικό και παλι έπαιρνα χάπια. Τελικα ήταν συμφισεις.γι'αυτό τώρα δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι ψυχιατρικο το πρόβλημα μου

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Κάποια στιγμή νόμιζα ότι έχω καρκίνο εντέρου. Παλι είχα κάνει πολλές εξετάσεις και δε μου βρίσκετε τίποτα. Μου λέγαν ότι ήταν ψυχο σωματικό και παλι έπαιρνα χάπια. Τελικα ήταν συμφισεις.γι'αυτό τώρα δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι ψυχιατρικο το πρόβλημα μου


Ρε συ Ερικα πως λες ότι δεν είναι ψυχιατρικό το πρόβλημα σου ενώ και οι γιατροί σου λένε ότι είναι ψυχοσωματικο?
Έχεις κάνει τις εξετάσεις που πρέπει και δεν έχουν δείξει τίποτα είσαι μια χαρά υγιείς.
Όπως πας σε όλους τους γιατρούς και έχεις κάνει τόσες εξετάσεις για προβλήματα που τελικά δεν έχεις γιατί δεν πας και σε έναν ψυχίατρο? Δεν μπορείς να ζεις με αυτό άγχος καθημερινά.

----------


## ERIKA

Αυτό που είπα είναι ότι το προηγούμενο προβλημα μου ήταν οι συμφισεις και όχι ψυχο σωματικό .θα πάω σε ψυχιατρο για το τωρινο μου θεμα

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Αυτό που είπα είναι ότι το προηγούμενο προβλημα μου ήταν οι συμφισεις και όχι ψυχο σωματικό .θα πάω σε ψυχιατρο για το τωρινο μου θεμα


Ωραία αυτή είναι μια πολύ ωραία αρχή το ότι αποφάσισες να πας σε ψυχίατρο.. Είπες ότι ο άντρας σου θυμωνει πολύ παρόλα αυτά σε ενθαρρύνει σε αυτήν την απόφαση σου??

----------


## ERIKA

Ναι βεβαια είναι πολύ υποστηρικτικος. Τώρα μόλις έκλεισα και ραντεβού για τις 16 με ψυχολογο του Δήμου μου.δεν ξέρω αν μπορέσει να με βοηθήσει αλλά δεν πειράζει να προσπαθησω

----------


## Nefeli28

Την αγωγή πως την έπαιρνες; Είχες πάει παλιότερα σε ψυχίατρο; 
Έχεις ξαναπάει σε ψυχολογο;

----------


## ERIKA

Πήγαινα σε ψυχιατρο αλλά την αγωγή του την αλλάξανε στο ιδρυμα

----------


## Nefeli28

Ποσό καιρό νοσηλευτικές; Ήταν άσχημη εμπειρία; Όπως έχω ξαναπεί, έφτασα κι εγώ αε αυτή την πόρτα...

----------


## ERIKA

22 μέρες. Άστα μη το συζητήσουμε χάλια ητανε

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> 22 μέρες. Άστα μη το συζητήσουμε χάλια ητανε


Ερικα καταλαβαίνω πόσο δύσκολα πέρασες πρεπει να ήταν μια άσχημη έμπειρια για εσένα. Όσο επερνες αγωγή από τον ψυχίατρο είχες δει κάποια βελτίωση?

----------


## ERIKA

Όσο έπαιρνα τα tavor ναι.όμως μου τα έκοψαν όταν βγήκα και η κατάσταση χειροτερεψε.

----------


## Nefeli28

Μόνο ταβορ έπαιρνες; Αυτά είναι απλά ηρεμιστικά. Χρειάζεται συνδυασμός φαρμάκων για να πεις οτι κάτι γίνεται σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις...

----------


## ERIKA

Depolan,lamictal,neurontin & tavor.τώρα παίρνω τα υπόλοιπα

----------


## ERIKA

Με ρώτησε ο άντρας μου τι μου χει λείψει και απάντησα ο εαυτός μου.πόσο αλήθεια. ..

----------


## Nefeli28

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. 
Αυτόν ψάχνω κι εγώ.....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Βρε κορίτσια κάντε μου την χάρη και πηγαινετε στον γιατρο που σας ειπα. Ειναι ειδικός λοιμωξιολογος... Δεν γινεται ακομα και αυτός να πεσει έξω

----------


## ERIKA

Μα και σε λοιμωξιολογος πήγα του ευαγγελισμου. 
Αυτός μου είπε ότι δεν υπάρχει περιπτωση κι ότι η διάγνωση στηρίζεται στις εξετάσεις κι όχι στα συμπτωματα

----------


## Nefeli28

Αυτό δεν σε ηρεμεί;

----------


## ERIKA

Στιγμιαία ναι.αλλά οπωτε μου συμβαίνει κάτι το συνδέω με την εξέλιξη της νόσου. Πρέπει να πω ότι το άγχος μου είναι μεγαλύτερο γιατί αν έχω υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να έχω κολλήσει το παιδι

----------


## thlimenamatia

εχω χαθει λιγες μερες. εχω φοβηθει καπως. εχει μεσα σε ενα μηνα περιπου εχω βγαλει κατι σπυρακια οχι πολλα κανενα δυο τρια το πολυ στο πανω χειλος του στοματος και ειδα στο ιντερνετ τι μπορει να ειναι και γραφει μπορει να ειναι aids. υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση τετοια; εχω να κανω ερωτα απο τον νοεμβριο με κοπελα. με την πρωην μου που τα ειχαμε σχεδον 4 χρονια. αλλα παντα πηγαιναμε γυναικολογο ολα καλα. δεν ξερω τι να πω αληθεια εχω φοβηθει. τι μπορει να ειναι αλλο αυτα τα σπυρακια;

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> εχω χαθει λιγες μερες. εχω φοβηθει καπως. εχει μεσα σε ενα μηνα περιπου εχω βγαλει κατι σπυρακια οχι πολλα κανενα δυο τρια το πολυ στο πανω χειλος του στοματος και ειδα στο ιντερνετ τι μπορει να ειναι και γραφει μπορει να ειναι aids. υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση τετοια; εχω να κανω ερωτα απο τον νοεμβριο με κοπελα. με την πρωην μου που τα ειχαμε σχεδον 4 χρονια. αλλα παντα πηγαιναμε γυναικολογο ολα καλα. δεν ξερω τι να πω αληθεια εχω φοβηθει. τι μπορει να ειναι αλλο αυτα τα σπυρακια;


Αυτήν την απορία μπορεί να στην λύση μόνο ένας δερματολόγος.Κλεισε αύριο ένα ραντεβού να σε δει να μην αγχώνεσαι τζάμπα!

----------


## thlimenamatia

οκ σε ευχαριστω. δεν το σκεφτηκα ναι για δερματολογο.

----------


## ERIKA

Ακόμη μια μερα και το άγχος έχει χτυπήσει κόκκινο. Το μυαλο μου έχει πάψει να λειτουργεί. Δεν μπορώ πλέον να αντιμετωπίσω τιποτα

----------


## Nefeli28

Κι εγώ τα ίδια erika και πρέπει να πάω στη δουλειά. Και με ρωτάνε όλοι τι έχω και δεν το αντέχω αυτό το πράγμα. Είμαι ποκυ εκτεθειμένη γιατί το περιβάλλον έχει πολλούς συναδέλφους και είναι χάλια η κατάσταση. Θέλω να παραιτηθώ. Να φύγω, να σταματήσω. Δεν την παλεύω. Που θα πάει αυτή η κατάσταση;;;;

----------


## ERIKA

Κι εγώ έτσι έχασα τη δουλειά μου.δεν βελτιώθηκε η κατάσταση αντίθετα χειροτερεψε.μας έχει διαλύσει αυτό το πράγμα. Ο άντρας μου δεν μου μιλάει πια κι έχω χάσει τα παντα

----------


## Nefeli28

Τα φάρμακα τι σκατα υποτίθεται ότι κάνουν ρε γαμωτο;;;
Δεν θα έπρεπε να μειώνονται κάπως τα συμπτώματα μας; Γι αυτό δεν τα παίρνουμε;

----------


## ERIKA

Άστο μεγάλη κουβέντα αυτή. Εγώ δεν έχω δει προκοπή πάντως. Δε ξέρω. Μήπως δεν είναι ψυχιατρικο το πρόβλημα μας?τι να σου πω...

----------


## Nefeli28

Και τι να είναι ρε γαμωτο;

----------


## lloullou00

Πείτε μου έμενα που κάποιες φορές τελευταία όπως και σήμερα νιώθω εξάψεις σα να καίγομαι από μέσα μου. Να ζεσταίνομαι πολύ, να σκάω. Έβαλα θερμόμετρο το μεσημέρι έδειχνε 36,8 και 36,9. Τώρα το βράδυ που πάλι έσκαγα κ ένιωθα να φουντωνω έδειξε 36,5. Τι είναι αυτές οι εξάψεις???

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Πείτε μου έμενα που κάποιες φορές τελευταία όπως και σήμερα νιώθω εξάψεις σα να καίγομαι από μέσα μου. Να ζεσταίνομαι πολύ, να σκάω. Έβαλα θερμόμετρο το μεσημέρι έδειχνε 36,8 και 36,9. Τώρα το βράδυ που πάλι έσκαγα κ ένιωθα να φουντωνω έδειξε 36,5. Τι είναι αυτές οι εξάψεις???


Καλημέρα loulou!
Έχεις κάνει πρόσφατες εξετάσεις?έχεις επισκεφτεί γυναικολόγο? Πολλές φορές αυτές οι εξάψεις οφείλονται σε κάποιο ορμονικο θέμα χωρίς απαραίτητα να είναι κάτι σοβαρό!

----------


## ERIKA

> Και τι να είναι ρε γαμωτο;


Δεν ξέρω. Είμαι πολύ μπερδεμένη. Ένα θα σου πω.υπάρχει καπνός χωρίς φωτια?

----------


## ERIKA

Ακόμη μια μαρτυρικα μέρα. Τα πάντα τρέχουν στο μυαλό μου που το αισθάνομαι τόσο μπερδεμένο. Ξαναξεκινησαν κι οι σκέψεις για αυτοκτονία. Ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα για όλους αυτή η λύση αλλά ούτε γι'αυτό είμαι αρκετά δυνατή. Άχρηστη...

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ακόμη μια μαρτυρικα μέρα. Τα πάντα τρέχουν στο μυαλό μου που το αισθάνομαι τόσο μπερδεμένο. Ξαναξεκινησαν κι οι σκέψεις για αυτοκτονία. Ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα για όλους αυτή η λύση αλλά ούτε γι'αυτό είμαι αρκετά δυνατή. Άχρηστη...


Έρικα ας υποθέσουμε ότι έχεις όντως αυτό που φοβάσαι ότι έχεις.Τι θα συμβεί στη ζωή σου αν είχες κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## Georgewww

> Ακόμη μια μαρτυρικα μέρα. Τα πάντα τρέχουν στο μυαλό μου που το αισθάνομαι τόσο μπερδεμένο. Ξαναξεκινησαν κι οι σκέψεις για αυτοκτονία. Ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα για όλους αυτή η λύση αλλά ούτε γι'αυτό είμαι αρκετά δυνατή. Άχρηστη...


Ε μην ακούω τέτοια, θα "φυγετε" οι ευαίσθητες και μετά θα μείνουμε με τις αναισθητες? Έτσι χαλάει ο κόσμος, οι κακοι και σκληροι περνάνε ζαχαρη. Πάντως όντως δε περίμενα οτι μπορεί κάποιος να έχει τέτοια φοβία, πρώτη φορά το είδα με την νεφέλη στο thread που είχε κανει. Θέλω να πω οτι άλλον να φοβάσαι μη κολλήσεις κάτι ή κανα καρκίνο αντε και κανα εγκεφαλικο ή καρδια μετα απο καποια ηλικια, αλλα αφου το aids κανεις μια εξεταση με 100% επιτυχια και τελος, γιατι να σκαει καποιος? Είστε 100% ασφαλής οχι 99.999% μιλαμε για 100% με τοσες φορές που έκανε το τεστ η νεφελη, δε παίζει πιθανότητα θετικου αποτελεσματος. 

Μήπως αν μιλούσαν με καποιον που έχει aids χρόνια λέτε καπως να χαλαρωναν τα κοριτσια? Έστω τηλεφωνικα γιατι απο κοντα δε θα πηγαιναν, ειμαι σίγουρος.

----------


## ERIKA

Δυστυχώς καμία εξέταση δεν είναι 100% σίγουρη. Δεν λέω ότι είμαι ευαίσθητη απελπισμενη είμαι και πάρα πολύ ΠΙΈΣΜΕΝΗ και έχω κουραστεί να σέρνω μαζί μου και τόσο κοσμο

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δυστυχώς καμία εξέταση δεν είναι 100% σίγουρη. Δεν λέω ότι είμαι ευαίσθητη απελπισμενη είμαι και πάρα πολύ ΠΙΈΣΜΕΝΗ και έχω κουραστεί να σέρνω μαζί μου και τόσο κοσμο


Θες να πάμε μαζί στο αττικο;

----------


## ERIKA

> Θες να πάμε μαζί στο αττικο;


Ναι νοσηρη θελω

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ναι νοσηρη θελω


Ωραια παρε ενα τηλέφωνο να κλείσεις ραντεβού με τον γιατρο που σου είπα και συναντιομαστε να πάμε.

----------


## ERIKA

Πρόβλημα. Το είπα στον άντρα μου και δε μ'αφήνει γιατί λέει ότι πρέπει να μπει ένα τέλος σ'αυτό και δεν με πιστεύει ότι είναι η τελευταία φορά γιατί του το χώρο ξαναπει

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Πρόβλημα. Το είπα στον άντρα μου και δε μ'αφήνει γιατί λέει ότι πρέπει να μπει ένα τέλος σ'αυτό και δεν με πιστεύει ότι είναι η τελευταία φορά γιατί του το χώρο ξαναπει


Και εσυ έπρεπε να του πεις την αλήθεια; ας ελεγες πας για ψώνια η για εναν καφε με. Μια φίλη

----------


## ERIKA

> Και εσυ έπρεπε να του πεις την αλήθεια; ας ελεγες πας για ψώνια η για εναν καφε με. Μια φίλη


Δεν πάω πουθενά πια.δεν βγαίνω απ'το σπιτι

----------


## geodim

> Δυστυχώς καμία εξέταση δεν είναι 100% σίγουρη. Δεν λέω ότι είμαι ευαίσθητη απελπισμενη είμαι και πάρα πολύ ΠΙΈΣΜΕΝΗ και έχω κουραστεί να σέρνω μαζί μου και τόσο κοσμο


Ρε συ Έρικα δεν έχεις αποδεχτεί πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Το λες πως δεν είσαι καλά, αλλά συνεχίζεις να τροφοδοτεις την εμμονή, ψαχνεσαι συνέχεια για προβλήματα στις εξετάσεις, στις διαδικασίες των εξετάσεων, στους γιατρούς που κάνουν τις διαδικασίες αυτές κ.ο.κ 
ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να βάλεις φρένο στις σκέψεις αυτές, ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να αποδεχτείς ότι έχει ξεφύγει η κατάσταση. Το ξέρω είναι πολύ δύσκολο αλλά έχεις φτάσει στο αμήν, έχεις μπουχτισει παρά πολύ και φυσικά οι κοντινοί σου άνθρωποι το ίδιο.
Πήγαινε κάνε τις τελευταίες εξετάσεις αν θες (όχι πως θα αλλάξει κάτι) και ζητά βοήθεια ειδικού για να ξεκινήσεις μια θεραπεία ώστε να μην γεμίζεις το μυαλό σου όλο με τα ίδια και τα ίδια και ανατροφοδοτεις τη φοβία σου με νέα συμπτώματα και αμφιβολίες.

----------


## Nefeli28

Δυστυχώς είναι φαύλος κύκλος παιδιά.
Περνάω τον ίδιο γολγοθά. Έρικα σε νιώθω όσο δεν πάει. Έχω κι εγώ ξανά σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας, τα χάπια είναι λες και δεν κάνουν τίποτα. Τα γαμημενα αντικαταθλιπτικά δεν θα έπρεπε να βοηθανε κάπως; Στις σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας έστω; Αφού γι αυτό τα δίνουν... 
Πόση απογοήτευση πια....
Χάνουμε τη ζωή μας και τίποτα δεν μπορεί να μας βοηθήσει. Τρέχουμε για εξετάσεις, τις αμφισβητούμε, πάμε σε ψυχολόγους και ψυχιάτρους και τίποτα δεν βγαίνει, παίρνουμε μια χούφτα χάπια και πάλι θελουμε να αυτοκτονήσουμε. Έχουμε γαμησει τη ζωή μας και τα πάντα γύρω καταρρέουν.
Ποιος θα μας βοηθήσει;;;
Νιώθω πως θέλω να ουρλιάζω αυτή την κραυγή! Για μένα, για την Ερικα, για την lloullou, για όσους βασανίζονται και πεθαίνουν ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ απ’αυτο......
Δεν είναι ζωή αυτό το μαρτύριο...

----------


## ERIKA

Παιδιά όλοι δίκιο έχετε αλλά η νεφελη καταλαβαίνει τι νοιώθω και τι ζωή. Και με λυπει πραγματικά που δεν μπορώ να της πω μια λέξη παρηγοριάς γιατί και σε μένα δεν υπάρχει καμια

----------


## Georgewww

> Δυστυχώς είναι φαύλος κύκλος παιδιά.
> Περνάω τον ίδιο γολγοθά. Έρικα σε νιώθω όσο δεν πάει. Έχω κι εγώ ξανά σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας, τα χάπια είναι λες και δεν κάνουν τίποτα. Τα γαμημενα αντικαταθλιπτικά δεν θα έπρεπε να βοηθανε κάπως; Στις σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας έστω; Αφού γι αυτό τα δίνουν... 
> Πόση απογοήτευση πια....
> Χάνουμε τη ζωή μας και τίποτα δεν μπορεί να μας βοηθήσει. Τρέχουμε για εξετάσεις, τις αμφισβητούμε, πάμε σε ψυχολόγους και ψυχιάτρους και τίποτα δεν βγαίνει, παίρνουμε μια χούφτα χάπια και πάλι θελουμε να αυτοκτονήσουμε. Έχουμε γαμησει τη ζωή μας και τα πάντα γύρω καταρρέουν.
> Ποιος θα μας βοηθήσει;;;
> Νιώθω πως θέλω να ουρλιάζω αυτή την κραυγή! Για μένα, για την Ερικα, για την lloullou, για όσους βασανίζονται και πεθαίνουν ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ απ’αυτο......
> Δεν είναι ζωή αυτό το μαρτύριο...


"Ποιος θα μας βοηθήσει;;;"
ΕΣΥ πρώτη απόλους θα βοηθήσεις εσένα. Χαπια ψυχο κτλ οκ ναι πρεπει ναι βοηθαει "ίσως" (μεγάλη συζήτηση) αλλά δεν είναι μαγικά. Εσύ πρεπει να κερδίσεις τον εαυτό σου σε αυτή τη μάχη. Το καλύτερο είναι οτι, ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ!!! 

"Η πλαστικότητα του εγκεφάλου αναφέρεται στην ικανότητα του νευρικού συστήματος να αλλάζει τη δομή και τη λειτουργία του καθ 'όλη τη ζωή του, ως αντίδραση στην ποικιλομορφία του περιβάλλοντος"

Εσύ αποφασίζεις αν θα ανθυποβάλεις τον εαυτό σου σε αυτό το λαβυρυνθο που μπηκες και ΕΣΥ θα αποφασίσεις να το κόψεις. Ο ψυχο ως γυμναστης του μυ που λεγεται εγκεφαλος μπορεί να σου δώσει "αναβολικά" , μπορει να σε βοηθήσει στη γυμναστική να σου πει τις σωστές πρακτικές εκγύμνασης ... αλλα στο τέλος... εσυ θα πρέπει να σηκώσεις την μπάρα ;) Νομίζω αν τσατιστεις λίγο και πεις ως εδω ήταν, δε θα με κερδίσει, ίσως είναι μια αρχή μακρία απο την ηττοπάθεια. Όλοι έχουμε τους "δαίμονες" που παλεύουμε ... αλλα χρέος μας να παλεύουμε. Ο εγκέφαλός σου είναι πολύ πιο ικανός αποσο νομίζεις... αλλα το παίρνω χαπια κι ετσι χωρις να κανω κατι αλλο θα φύγει η σκέψη... δε το πιστεύω. Πες τον γιατρό να σου δώσει κανα βιβλίο που θα σε βοηθήσει, πως να ξεμπλοκάρεις τον εγκέφαλο, να τον διδάξεις να μη φοβάται.

----------


## lloullou00

Πότε δε φανταζόμουν όταν ήμουν μικρότερη ότι θα αντιμετώπιζα τέτοια προβλήματα στη ζωή μου. Που να το φανταστω. Και να μου το έλεγαν δηλαδή, θα απαντούσα τι βλακειες είναι αυτές!

----------


## Nefeli28

Σήμερα κλείνουν 3 μήνες από τότε που πήγα στο τσεκποιντ. Και σκέφτομαι αν πρέπει να πάω ν α ξανακάνω την εξέταση μήπως κόλλησα κάτι από κει. 
Ήθελα τη γνώμη σας....

----------


## Georgewww

> Σήμερα κλείνουν 3 μήνες από τότε που πήγα στο τσεκποιντ. Και σκέφτομαι αν πρέπει να πάω ν α ξανακάνω την εξέταση μήπως κόλλησα κάτι από κει. 
> Ήθελα τη γνώμη σας....


Ξέρεις την απάντηση :)
Αν ξαναπας ομως... μπορει να κολλήσεις αυτή τη φορα (στο μυαλό σου εννοώ, γιατι στην πραγματικότητα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση).. αρα θα ξαναπας μετά κτλ.?
Κάνε μια αγκαλίτσα τον αντρα σου και τα παιδάκια σου και πες του να σε βοηθήσει στο οτι ψήνεσαι να πας για τεστ.

----------


## Nefeli28

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω το υποστηρικτικό περιβάλλον που αναφέρεις. Είμαστε στα χωρίσματα με τον αντρα. Δεν υπάρχουν αγκαλίτσες κλπ. Είμαι μόνη μου

----------


## Georgewww

> Δυστυχώς δεν έχω το υποστηρικτικό περιβάλλον που αναφέρεις. Είμαστε στα χωρίσματα με τον αντρα. Δεν υπάρχουν αγκαλίτσες κλπ. Είμαι μόνη μου


Παιδιά γονείς? Μήπως ο επικείμενος χωρισμός σου δημιουργεί αυτό το άγχος? Κουράγιο πάντως όπως και να έχει, δε ξέρεις τι ξημερώνει ;)

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Οχι Νεφέλη να μην πας. Τροφοδοτεις συνέχεια τη φοβια σου. Κάντο λίγο στην άκρη στο μυαλο σου. Έχεις και παιδακια αρα μπορείς να ασχοληθείς και να ξεχαστεις. Αν είναι δυνατόν δλδ, ***** να ησουν τόσο συχνά εξετάσεις δε θα εκανες

----------


## ERIKA

Άλλη μια μαύρη μέρα. Τα συμπτώματα συνεχίζουν και θα πρέπει να πάρω πίσω το παιδί. Πως θα το μεγαλώσω που οπότε την βλέπω έρχεται και ο φόβος ότι την εχω κολλήσει?

----------


## Georgewww

> Άλλη μια μαύρη μέρα. Τα συμπτώματα συνεχίζουν και θα πρέπει να πάρω πίσω το παιδί. Πως θα το μεγαλώσω που οπότε την βλέπω έρχεται και ο φόβος ότι την εχω κολλήσει?


Με τον άντρα σου πως τα πατε πλέον?

Τι να μιλήσεις βρε, 1ον θέλει ή σεξ ή αίμα σε ποσότητα. 2ον δε μπορείς να κολλήσεις στο παιδί κάτι που δεν έχεις :)

Τι αλλά συμπτώματα έχεις? Τα οποία είμαι σίγουρος από τώρα ότι είναι ψυχοσωματικά. Αφού δε νοσησες μέχρι τώρα , ακόμα και να είχες HIV , σημαίνει ότι έχεις ανοσία στο aids :) δηλαδή και σεξ να κάνεις με κάποιον που έχει τον ιό, δε παθαίνεις τίποτα :)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.new...92826.amp.html

«Δεν ξέρουμε γιατί το 5% των ατόμων που προσβάλλεται από τον ιό δεν αναπτύσσει AIDS. Υπάρχουν ακόμα άγνωστοι μηχανισμοί αντίστασης», προσθέτει ο Αλκαμί.

Άσχετο, απευθύνομαι και στη Νεφέλη, αν υποθέσουμε ότι σήμερα βγήκε ένα χάπι που το παίρνεις και καθαρίζεις από aids 100% δηλαδή δεν πλέον ανίατη, αλλά ρουτίνα, τι θα γινόταν με τον φόβο σας?

----------


## ERIKA

> Με τον άντρα σου πως τα πατε πλέον?
> 
> Τι να μιλήσεις βρε, 1ον θέλει ή σεξ ή αίμα σε ποσότητα. 2ον δε μπορείς να κολλήσεις στο παιδί κάτι που δεν έχεις :)
> 
> Τι αλλά συμπτώματα έχεις? Τα οποία είμαι σίγουρος από τώρα ότι είναι ψυχοσωματικά. Αφού δε νοσησες μέχρι τώρα , ακόμα και να είχες HIV , σημαίνει ότι έχεις ανοσία στο aids :) δηλαδή και σεξ να κάνεις με κάποιον που έχει τον ιό, δε παθαίνεις τίποτα :)
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.new...92826.amp.html
> 
> «Δεν ξέρουμε γιατί το 5% των ατόμων που προσβάλλεται από τον ιό δεν αναπτύσσει AIDS. Υπάρχουν ακόμα άγνωστοι μηχανισμοί αντίστασης», προσθέτει ο Αλκαμί.
> ...


Τριχοπτωση,σπυρακιά στη γλώσσα. Παρ'όλα αυτά δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω γιατί δεν βρίσκεται ούτε στις εξετάσεις μου ούτε στου άντρα μου.επίσης απ'το πουθενά φαίνεται να υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο θυροειδη μου

----------


## Nefeli28

Δεν εμφανίζεται γιατί δεν εχεις. 
Θυρεοειδή μπορεί να αναπτύξει ο καθένας. Είναι άσχετο με το ειτζ

----------


## Georgewww

> Τριχοπτωση,σπυρακιά στη γλώσσα. Παρ'όλα αυτά δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω γιατί δεν βρίσκεται ούτε στις εξετάσεις μου ούτε στου άντρα μου.επίσης απ'το πουθενά φαίνεται να υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο θυροειδη μου


Και τα 2 μπορεί να είναι από το άγχος. Να ξέρεις γενικά το ανοσοποιητικό πέφτει σε περιόδους άγχους οπότε είμαστε επιρρεπείς στις αρρώστιες , τι πρόβλημα στο θυρεοειδή?

Καλά αυτά ειδικά όταν είναι από άγχος, δε μπορεί να τα βρει η ιατρική εργαστηριακά, οπότε στην περίπτωση αυτή αποδίδεται σε ψυχολογικό παράγοντα.

----------


## Nefeli28

George αν συνέβαινε αυτό που λες με το χάπι θα είχαμε ηρεμήσει και δεν θα είχαμε πια αυτή τη φοβία. Θα ζούσαμε τη ζωή μας και θα ημασταν καλά....

----------


## Georgewww

> George αν συνέβαινε αυτό που λες με το χάπι θα είχαμε ηρεμήσει και δεν θα είχαμε πια αυτή τη φοβία. Θα ζούσαμε τη ζωή μας και θα ημασταν καλά....


Ναι αλλά δε θα έλεγες, μπορει το χαπι να μη πιανει και ειναι ακομα καινουργιο, μπορει μετα απο 5 χρόνια να ξαναεμφανιζεται ο ιος κτλ.
Θέλω να πω οτι όπως δεν εμπιστευεσαι τώρα το τεστ διαγνωσης... το ίδιο θα ισχύει και τοτε. Είδες ομως τι είπες.. οτι θα είχες ηρεμησει (που δε το πιστεύω) τωρα όμως δεν ηρεμείς που υπάρχει η τεχνολογία να ανιχνεύσει 100% (αφου το εκανες 5 φορες το τεστ) το ιό και σου λέει οτι δεν τον έχεις.

Δηλαδη 
100% γινεται καλα κάποιος με aids -> λες θα ησουν ηρεμη οκ
100% γνωρίζουμε μέσω τεστ οτι δεν εχεις aids -> δεν είσαι ηρεμη.

:)

----------


## Nefeli28

Ναι έτσι είναι όπως τα λες.
Αλλά μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρη 100% στο τσεκποιντ που πήγα; Η πρέπει να ξαναπάω αλλού;

----------


## ERIKA

> Ναι έτσι είναι όπως τα λες.
> Αλλά μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρη 100% στο τσεκποιντ που πήγα; Η πρέπει να ξαναπάω αλλού;


Νεφέλη δυστυχως μόνο λοιμωξιολογος μπορεί να σου απαντησει σ'αυτό. Εγώ που μίλησα με τον υπεύθυνο του checkpoint μου είπε ότι το rapid Test που κάνουν είναι 3ος γενιάς, ανιχνεύει όλα τα στελέχη και είναι αξιόπιστο κατά 99%.καμία εξέταση δεν είναι 100% σίγουρη αλλά όπως μου είπε ο λοιμωξιολογος μετά από 12 εξετάσεις που έχω κάνει (μεταξύ των οποίων rna & cd4) δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση. Στο κεελπνο με θεωρούν γραφική γιατί δεν έχουν ξανασυναντησει κάποιον με τόσες εξετάσεις. Δεν σου λέω να ξανακανεις τα ιδια γιατί εγώ δεν ηρεμησα

----------


## ERIKA

> Και τα 2 μπορεί να είναι από το άγχος. Να ξέρεις γενικά το ανοσοποιητικό πέφτει σε περιόδους άγχους οπότε είμαστε επιρρεπείς στις αρρώστιες , τι πρόβλημα στο θυρεοειδή?
> 
> Καλά αυτά ειδικά όταν είναι από άγχος, δε μπορεί να τα βρει η ιατρική εργαστηριακά, οπότε στην περίπτωση αυτή αποδίδεται σε ψυχολογικό παράγοντα.


Δεν ξερω ακριβώς τι πρόβλημα στο θυροειδη γιατί δεν έχω πάει ακόμα σε ενδοκρινολογο απλά η βασική εξέταση tsh βγήκε πολυ χαμηλη

----------


## Nefeli28

Εγώ φοβάμαι μήπως κόλλησα στο τσεκποιντ Erika....

----------


## ERIKA

> Εγώ φοβάμαι μήπως κόλλησα στο τσεκποιντ Erika....


Αποκλείεται αυτό. Έχω πάει. Το τεστ που χρησιμοποίησαν ήταν σφραγισμένο. Το άνοιξαν μπροστά μου.

----------


## Nefeli28

Πόσα χρόνια πριν πηγες; Στην Αθήνα το έκανες; Στο Μοναστηράκι;
Εκείνο το πραγματακι με το οποίο με τρυπησαν δεν ήταν σφραγισμένο. Ήταν ένα κίτρινο σαν συρραπτικο, σαν αυτά που κάνουν οι διαβητικοί μάλλον....
Σφραγισμένο ήταν αυτό που έριξαν μέσα το αίμα κ το υγρο για να βγει το αποτέλεσμα.
Είχα τόσο άγχος που δεν έβλεπα εκείνη την ώρα από που έβγαιναν όλα αυτά τα σύνεργα.....

----------


## ERIKA

Στο Μοναστηράκι πριν 3 χρόνια. Όλα απ'αυτό το κουτί εβγαιναν

----------


## thlimenamatia

πηγα χθες απογευμα σε δερματολογο και μου εδωσε αλοιφες για τα σπυρακια. ηταν απλα απο καποια μολυνση τιποτα παραπανω. ευτυχως ηρεμησα. μακαρι να πανε κσλα για ολο τον κοσμο.

----------


## Kavkaz12

ναι στο συγγρος κανουν απευθειας ολες τις εξετασεις...αν ειχες ηπατιτιδα c σαν εμενα δλδ τι θα κανες??

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εγω εξακολουθω να μην καταλαβαίνω γιατί φέρνουν τη καταστροφή. Οκ ουτε εγώ θα χαιρομουν αν κολλουσα κατι αλλα δε θα τελειωνε και η ζωή μου

----------


## Nefeli28

Ο έντονος φόβος μας είναι μην κολλήσουμε τα παιδιά μας. 
Δεν νομίζω ότι μας νοιάζει τόσο για εμάς στην τελική

----------


## lloullou00

Νεφέλη στείλε μου ένα π.μ.σε παρακαλώ

----------


## Nefeli28

Τι θα κάνω; Αυτή η εμμονή ιδέα δεν φεύγει. Είναι δυνατόν να κόλλησα κάτι στο τσεκποιντ; Πείτε μου ρε παιδιά. Δεν αντέχω άλλο. Θέλω να πεθάνω, τίποτα δρν έχει νόημα για μένα

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Τι θα κάνω; Αυτή η εμμονή ιδέα δεν φεύγει. Είναι δυνατόν να κόλλησα κάτι στο τσεκποιντ; Πείτε μου ρε παιδιά. Δεν αντέχω άλλο. Θέλω να πεθάνω, τίποτα δρν έχει νόημα για μένα


Νεφέλη πόσες φορές έχεις κάνει εξετάσεις?

----------


## Nefeli28

3 φορές εκ των οποίων η τελευταία στο τσεκποιντ

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> 3 φορές εκ των οποίων η τελευταία στο τσεκποιντ


Και όλες οι εξετάσεις σου έχουν βγει καθαρες έτσι? Οπότε γιατί να φοβάσαι?
Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι δεν έχουν κάνει ποτέ η έχουν κάνει μια φορά..
Εγώ προσωπικά πάω κάθε χρονιά στην γυναικολόγο μου κάνει τις απαραίτητες εξετάσεις και όλα οκ..
Εχεις κάποιο δείγμα όλα αυτά τα χρόνια ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά?
Είναι σχεδόν απίθανο μετά από τόσες εξετασεις που έχεις κάνει να μην έχει βρεθεί ότι έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα..

----------


## ERIKA

Λοιπόν πήγα στη ψυχιατρο και μια από τα ιδια.χάπια παρενέργειες κι εγώ στα πατώματα κυριολεκτικα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Λοιπόν πήγα στη ψυχιατρο και μια από τα ιδια.χάπια παρενέργειες κι εγώ στα πατώματα κυριολεκτικα


Ε αναμενόμενο δεν ήταν;

----------


## ERIKA

> Ε αναμενόμενο δεν ήταν;


Γιατί αναμενόμενο? Για βελτίωση πήγα εκεί όχι για παρενεργειες

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Γιατί αναμενόμενο? Για βελτίωση πήγα εκεί όχι για παρενεργειες


Δεν ήταν αναμενόμενο ότι θα πάρεις χαπια οταν σου εχει γίνει εμμονή; εγώ το θεωρώ προφανές

----------


## ERIKA

> Δεν ήταν αναμενόμενο ότι θα πάρεις χαπια οταν σου εχει γίνει εμμονή; εγώ το θεωρώ προφανές


Ναι αλλά τα χάπια δεν βοηθούν. Αντίθετα μου έχουν προκαλέσει εμετό.έχω απελπιστει πια

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ναι αλλά τα χάπια δεν βοηθούν. Αντίθετα μου έχουν προκαλέσει εμετό.έχω απελπιστει πια


Να ζητήσεις να αλλάξεις αγωγή. Δεν κάνουν ολα τα χαπια για ολους

----------


## ERIKA

Κάνουν διαφορά. Το ένα κάνει εμετό το άλλο αυξάνει προλακτινη. Επίσης μου είπε ότι επιβάλλεται να έχω βοήθεια με το μωρό ομως δεν είναι εφικτο

----------


## Nefeli28

Τι χάπια σου έδωσε; Οντως κάποια αυξάνουν την προλακτινη. Το έπαθε και μια φίλη μου. 
Επίσης κάποιους τους χειροτερεύουν όλα αυτά...
Νομίζω πως είμαι κι εγώ μια απ’αυτους

----------


## ERIKA

Abelfiz & depolan & dezepil

----------


## Nefeli28

> Abelfiz & depolan & dezepil


Δεν τα γμωριζω κορίτσι μου. 
Σου είναι εντελώς καινουρια η κάποια τα έχεις ξαναπάρει;
Η διάγνωση σου είναι ιδψ; Η έχεις κι από άλλες διαταραχές; 
Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να υπάρχει η σωστή διάγνωση...

----------


## ERIKA

Η διάγνωση είναι εμμονή ψυχωσικη διαταραχη.το ένα έπαιρνα παλιά το dezepul

----------


## Antonis8

Και να το έχεις τι αγχώνεσαι αφου δεν εμφανίζεις συμπτώματα και ζεις ήδη τέσσερα χρόνια με τη νόσο κατά τη γνώμη σου;

----------


## ERIKA

> Και να το έχεις τι αγχώνεσαι αφου δεν εμφανίζεις συμπτώματα και ζεις ήδη τέσσερα χρόνια με τη νόσο κατά τη γνώμη σου;


Η πιθανότητα να κόλλησα το παιδί μου είναι ο λογος

----------


## Nefeli28

Κι αυτός είναι ένας λόγος για να πέσεις στα τάρταρα. Το ζω κι εγώ γι αυτό και ξέρω πολύ καλά αυτό που λέει η Erika. 
Το θέμα βέβαια είναι ότι λένε όλοι πως δεν κολλάει τόσο εύκολα ο ιός.....
Τι να πω....

----------


## ERIKA

> Κι αυτός είναι ένας λόγος για να πέσεις στα τάρταρα. Το ζω κι εγώ γι αυτό και ξέρω πολύ καλά αυτό που λέει η Erika. 
> Το θέμα βέβαια είναι ότι λένε όλοι πως δεν κολλάει τόσο εύκολα ο ιός.....
> Τι να πω....


Νεφέλη κολλαει δύσκολα μεν αλλά κολλάει. Μόνο εσύ καταλαβαίνεις μετά κι απ τη τελευταία ψυχιατρο έχω χάσει κάθε ελπίδα. Θέλω να τελειωνει

----------


## Nefeli28

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Έχω πάρει ένα σωρό χάπια. Τίποτα. Η εμμονή εμμονή. 
Τώρα ψάχνω άλλο ψυχίατρο....
Ο,τι να ναι....

----------


## ERIKA

Τίποτα δε θα κάνει. Τσάμπα χάνεις το χρόνο σου.εμένα μου λέει η άλλη μην ανησυχώ θα πιασουν τα χάπια. Πάρε εμετους όλη μέρα. Μετά να μη μένω μόνη μου με το παιδί αλλά να μη την αποχωριστω κιόλας. Με ρωτάει αν έχω άνθρωπο?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Κορίτσια θελω να σας βαλω σε σκέψεις.. Σήμερα περασα το βράδυ μου με εναν οροθετικο και ημουν και με ανοικτες πληγες απο ενα κατοικίδιο. Θα το αντέχατε;

----------


## Antonis8

> Η πιθανότητα να κόλλησα το παιδί μου είναι ο λογος



Δεν είναι υγιές αυτή τη στιγμή; 

Από πού φοβάσαι ότι το κόλλησες εσύ;

----------


## ERIKA

> Δεν είναι υγιές αυτή τη στιγμή; 
> 
> Από πού φοβάσαι ότι το κόλλησες εσύ;


Είναι υγειες ευτυχώς. Ειχα μια επικίνδυνη επαφή πριν 4 χρονια

----------


## Antonis8

> Είναι υγειες ευτυχώς. Ειχα μια επικίνδυνη επαφή πριν 4 χρονια


Ε τότε δεν έχεις λόγο να ανησυχείς. Όταν και αν ποτέ εμφανίσει κανείς σας συμπτώματα,το βλέπεις. Είναι μια νόσος που αντιμετωπίζεται άλλωστε. Εγώ έχω καρδιοφοβια,σε καταλαβαίνω εν μέρει, αλλά ο ιός που φοβάσαι με τα σημερινά φάρμακα δεν είναι καν θανατηφόρος. Ακόμα και ως δεδομένο να λάβουμε ότι κόλλησες και εσύ και όλη σου η οικογένεια,από τη στιγμή που είσαι πλήρως υγιής,δεν εχεις λόγο να ανησυχείς και να το ψάξεις παραπάνω. Βρες χόμπι, κάνε ψυχοθεραπεία,παίρνε τα φάρμακα σου και θα φτιάξει σιγά σιγά το πράγμα.

----------


## ERIKA

> Ε τότε δεν έχεις λόγο να ανησυχείς. Όταν και αν ποτέ εμφανίσει κανείς σας συμπτώματα,το βλέπεις. Είναι μια νόσος που αντιμετωπίζεται άλλωστε. Εγώ έχω καρδιοφοβια,σε καταλαβαίνω εν μέρει, αλλά ο ιός που φοβάσαι με τα σημερινά φάρμακα δεν είναι καν θανατηφόρος. Ακόμα και ως δεδομένο να λάβουμε ότι κόλλησες και εσύ και όλη σου η οικογένεια,από τη στιγμή που είσαι πλήρως υγιής,δεν εχεις λόγο να ανησυχείς και να το ψάξεις παραπάνω. Βρες χόμπι, κάνε ψυχοθεραπεία,παίρνε τα φάρμακα σου και θα φτιάξει σιγά σιγά το πράγμα.


Δεν είναι γρίπη και έχω συμπτώματα. Το κακό είναι ότι τα συμπτώματα σχετίζονται με άλλες ασθένειες και οι εξετάσεις μου για hiv είναι αρνητικες

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δεν είναι γρίπη και έχω συμπτώματα. Το κακό είναι ότι τα συμπτώματα σχετίζονται με άλλες ασθένειες και οι εξετάσεις μου για hiv είναι αρνητικες


Τι συμπτώματα έχεις;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Αντώνη ειναι το λιγότερο γελοιο να λες ότι δε χρειαζονται να ανησυχούν όταν σε έχουν δει δεκα γιατροί σε διαβεβαιωνουν ότι εισαι υγιής και εξακολουθείς να πιστεύεις ότι έχεις κατι και μάλιστα σοβαρό. Για να το πω απλά ασε τα κορίτσια στις φοβιες τους και κοιτα τη δικη καμπουρα.

----------


## geodim

> Δεν είναι γρίπη και έχω συμπτώματα. Το κακό είναι ότι τα συμπτώματα σχετίζονται με άλλες ασθένειες και οι εξετάσεις μου για hiv είναι αρνητικες


Πως είναι κακό αυτό ακριβώς? Αφού το πρόβλημα σου είναι αν έχεις HIV. Και ρωτάω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου, τι συμπτώματα έχεις?

----------


## ERIKA

> Τι συμπτώματα έχεις;


Λευκη γλώσσα, τριχοπτωση,έπαθα παιδική ασθένεια, σπυρακιά στη γλώσσα και αλλα

----------


## ERIKA

> Πως είναι κακό αυτό ακριβώς? Αφού το πρόβλημα σου είναι αν έχεις HIV. Και ρωτάω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου, τι συμπτώματα έχεις?


Το θέμα είναι ότι έχω οοολα τα συμπτώματα μαζεμένα αλλά ο λοιμοξιωλογος δεν τα αξιολογεί λόγω του ότι οι εξετάσεις μου είναι αρνητικες

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Λευκη γλώσσα, τριχοπτωση,έπαθα παιδική ασθένεια, σπυρακιά στη γλώσσα και αλλα


Αυτα δε λενε κατι. Και εγω εχω λευκή γλώσσα και τριχόπτωση. Δεκατα έχεις; διάρροια εχεις; πρησμενους λεμφαδενες εχεις;

----------


## ERIKA

> Αυτα δε λενε κατι. Και εγω εχω λευκή γλώσσα και τριχόπτωση. Δεκατα έχεις; διάρροια εχεις; πρησμενους λεμφαδενες εχεις;


Η αλήθεια είναι πως οχι

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Η αλήθεια είναι πως οχι


Οποτε τα κύρια συμπτώματα δε τα έχεις. Γιατί οσα ανεφερες εσυ δεν είναι τα κύρια συμπτώματα του aids. Τουλάχιστον καταλαβαίνεις αυτό που γράφω; ότι δλδ δεν έχεις συμπτώματα της νόσου;

----------


## ERIKA

> Οποτε τα κύρια συμπτώματα δε τα έχεις. Γιατί οσα ανεφερες εσυ δεν είναι τα κύρια συμπτώματα του aids. Τουλάχιστον καταλαβαίνεις αυτό που γράφω; ότι δλδ δεν έχεις συμπτώματα της νόσου;


ΌΛΑ είναι συμπτώματα. Σημερα διάβασα ότι και οι ψυχωσεις είναι συμπτωμα

----------


## Antonis8

> Αντώνη ειναι το λιγότερο γελοιο να λες ότι δε χρειαζονται να ανησυχούν όταν σε έχουν δει δεκα γιατροί σε διαβεβαιωνουν ότι εισαι υγιής και εξακολουθείς να πιστεύεις ότι έχεις κατι και μάλιστα σοβαρό. Για να το πω απλά ασε τα κορίτσια στις φοβιες τους και κοιτα τη δικη καμπουρα.




Δεν είπα κάτι επικριτικά. Να βοηθήσω προσπαθώ. Ακριβώς επειδή έχω καρδιοφοβία, μπορώ να μπω στη θέση της. Απλά η διαφορά είναι πως εγώ έχω πολύ έντονα συμπτώματα και έχω όντως κάτι παθολογικό. Αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση, μακάρι να είχα aids, παρά αυτό το συνεχή φόβο με την καρδιά. Τουλάχιστον με αυτό ζεις περισσότερο.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δεν είπα κάτι επικριτικά. Να βοηθήσω προσπαθώ. Ακριβώς επειδή έχω καρδιοφοβία, μπορώ να μπω στη θέση της. Απλά η διαφορά είναι πως εγώ έχω πολύ έντονα συμπτώματα και έχω όντως κάτι παθολογικό. Αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση, μακάρι να είχα aids, παρά αυτό το συνεχή φόβο με την καρδιά. Τουλάχιστον με αυτό ζεις περισσότερο.


Οχι δεν έχεις έντονα συμπτώματα ουτε εσυ ουτε και οι κοπελες. Αυτο ειναι που δε καταλαβαίνεις. Μια ταχυκαρδια κ εκτακτες δεν ειναι έντονο σύμπτωμα

----------


## elisabet

> ΌΛΑ είναι συμπτώματα. Σημερα διάβασα ότι και οι ψυχωσεις είναι συμπτωμα


Αν θες στα αλήθεια να βοηθηθείς στον ψυχίατρο και στον ψυχολόγο γιατί δεν πας;
Βλέπω τόσα μνμ που προσπαθούν να σε βοηθήσουν όλοι, αλλά εσύ θες ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ να έχεις aids για να ηρεμήσεις.

Έχεις σχεδόν χάσει το παιδί σου και τον άντρα σου, δεν σε νοιάζουν αυτά; Κι αν σε νοιάζουν γιατί δεν πας στο ψυχίατρο και στον ψυχολόγο;;; Πόσα ακόμα πρέπει να χάσεις για να αποφασίσεις να ζητήσεις βοήθεια;

Τα συμπτώματα που περιγράφεις είναι απλά συμπτώματα που οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΟΥΜΕ καν αν τα έχουμε!
Είναι ολοφάνερο πως το πρόβλημα σου είναι ψυχολογικό κι από κει προέρχονται κι όλα τα σωματικά συμπτώματα που έχεις

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> ΌΛΑ είναι συμπτώματα. Σημερα διάβασα ότι και οι ψυχωσεις είναι συμπτωμα


Ολα τα συμπτώματα που έχεις ειναι καθαρά ψυχιατρικα.

----------


## ERIKA

> Αν θες στα αλήθεια να βοηθηθείς στον ψυχίατρο και στον ψυχολόγο γιατί δεν πας;
> Βλέπω τόσα μνμ που προσπαθούν να σε βοηθήσουν όλοι, αλλά εσύ θες ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ να έχεις aids για να ηρεμήσεις.
> 
> Έχεις σχεδόν χάσει το παιδί σου και τον άντρα σου, δεν σε νοιάζουν αυτά; Κι αν σε νοιάζουν γιατί δεν πας στο ψυχίατρο και στον ψυχολόγο;;; Πόσα ακόμα πρέπει να χάσεις για να αποφασίσεις να ζητήσεις βοήθεια;
> 
> Τα συμπτώματα που περιγράφεις είναι απλά συμπτώματα που οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΟΥΜΕ καν αν τα έχουμε!
> Είναι ολοφάνερο πως το πρόβλημα σου είναι ψυχολογικό κι από κει προέρχονται κι όλα τα σωματικά συμπτώματα που έχεις


Μα πήγα στο ψυχιατρο και ξεκίνησα και με καινούργιο. Δε με βοηθάει καθόλου όλο αυτό. Σκέφτομαι πάλι ότι δεν είναι ζωή αυτό που ζω.κρατιέμαι από μια κλωστή κυριολεκτικα

----------


## elisabet

> Μα πήγα στο ψυχιατρο και ξεκίνησα και με καινούργιο. Δε με βοηθάει καθόλου όλο αυτό. Σκέφτομαι πάλι ότι δεν είναι ζωή αυτό που ζω.κρατιέμαι από μια κλωστή κυριολεκτικα


Παίρνεις φαρμακευτική αγωγή; Δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει αυτόματα αυτό, θέλει χρόνο και θέλει και προσπάθεια και δουλειά από σένα και βοήθεια από ψυχολόγο. Τα χάπια μόνα τους δεν μπορούν να κάνουν θαύματα, χρειάζεσαι ψυχοθεραπεία ταυτόχρονα για να μπορέσεις να βοηθήθεις και να ξεκολλήσει το μυαλό σου απτις αρρώστιες.

----------


## ERIKA

Τελικά ούτε ο θυροειδης μου είναι. Άρα καταλήγουμε πάλι στο aids

----------


## Nefeli28

ΕRika ψυχοθεραπεία κανεις η παίρνεις μόνο τα φάρμακα;
Δεν θυμάμαι αν έχεις κάνει στο παρελθόν....
Ρωτάω γιατί κι εγώ έκανα ψυχοθεραπεία, πρόσφατα την έκοψα και προς το παρόν είμαι μόνο με τα χαπια. 
Όλοι λένε και φωνάζουν οτι είναι απαραίτητη η ψυχοθεραπεία αλλά όταν δεν έχεις δει προκοπη τόσα χρόνια τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά;;;
Τι άλλο μένει δηλ να κανεις;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Τελικά ούτε ο θυροειδης μου είναι. Άρα καταλήγουμε πάλι στο aids


Οχι γλυκιά μου δε καταλήγουμε. Καταλήγεις. Δεν εχεις καν τα βασικά συμπτώματα και έχεις κολλήσει οτι εισαι οροθετικη. Σα να το θες κατά βάθος. Χαλας μόνη σου την ζωή σου κ ελπίζω να μην το καταλάβεις όταν θα είναι αργα γιατί ο αντρας σου κάποια στιγμή θα αγανακτήσει.

----------


## ERIKA

Παιδιά άσχετο. Ξέρει κανείς τι είναι η εισηγητικος ψυχιατρικο φάκελος?

----------


## ERIKA

Σήμερα κλαίω. Αισθάνομαι ότι δεν έχω κουράγιο, ένα κουρελι που σέρνεται από δω κι από κει

----------


## Nefeli28

Γιατί Erika? Έγινε κάτι;
Τα φάρμακα δεν πιάνουν καθόλου;

----------


## ERIKA

Προβλήματα...πολλά προβλήματα. Έχω εγκαταλείψει τα παντα κι αυτά με εγκαταλείπει με τη σειρά τους.

----------


## Nefeli28

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Δεν θες να κανεις τίποτα γιατί τίποτα δεν έχει νόημα. 
Νομίζω παρόλο που έχω τα ίδια με σένα πως μάλλον όλα στο μυαλό μας είναι. 
Το θέμα είναι πως θα αλλάξει αυτό....

----------


## ERIKA

Δεν αλλάζει τίποτα προς το θετικό. Έχω χάσει κάθε ελπίδα. Αισθάνομαι λες και ισορροπω σ'ένα σχοινί και παραπαιω. Θέμα χρόνου είναι να σπασει

----------


## Nefeli28

Erika πως εισαι; Πάει καθόλου καλύτερα;

----------


## ERIKA

Κάπως καλύτερα Νεφέλη μου.εσύ?

----------


## kilidon

Kαλησπέρα ειναι κανεις εδώ?χρειαζομαι να μιλησω σε καποιον

----------


## Ορέστης

Εγω ειμαι εδω.

----------


## Akis123

Η ίδια φοβία μου κόλλησε εδώ και 7 μήνες. Είναι φορές που φεύγει αλλά όταν έρχεται αγχώνομαι τρελα. Μετά από μια αμυγδαλίτιδα και ψάχνοντας συμπτώματα στο γκουγκλ κατέληξα ότι το κόλλησα. Έκανα αιματολογικές εξετάσεις και δε μου βρήκαν κάτι. Πήγα σε ψυχολόγο και μου το απέκλεισε λέγοντας μου ότι έχει πολύ σοβαρά συμπτώματα η ασθένεια αυτή και όχι μια απλή αμυγδαλίτιδα που φεύγει σε λίγες μέρες. Εμένα τοτε με πείραξε και η αντιβίωση και εκτός των άλλων η ΩΡΛ μου είπε να την πάρω 7 μέρες αντί για 10 που ήταν το κανονικό. Από τότε μαζί με το άγχος αρρώστησα δύο φορές Πλας όχι βαριά όμως. Με το που νιώθω κάτι το μυαλό μου πάει εκεί δεν παλεύεται πραγματικα

----------


## Akis123

Να ξέρεις ότι η λευκή γλώσσα είναι και από το τσιγάρο η κακή διατροφή και άγχος. Εγώ έπαθα καντιτα στόματος λόγω αντιβίωσης να κάνεις τη γλώσσα σου με μια οδοντόβουρτσα και λίγη σόδα και τρίψε απαλά θα δεις ότι θα γίνει ροζ ξανά. Δεν είναι κάτι αυτό.

----------


## Zakalex.89

Καλησπέρα! Μπήκα στο forum και χαζεύοντας είδα αυτό το topic. Δεν διάβασα όλα τα μηνύματα, αλλά έκανα εγγραφή μόνο κ μόνο για ν' αφησω το δικό μου σχόλιο και να βοηθήσω εαν και όσο μπορώ όποιον βιώνει το ίδιο που περιέγραφε στα πρώτα της σχόλια η @ERIKA. 

Δεν θα σας αναλύσω την περίπτωση που βίωσα. Θέλω μόνο να σας πω, πως εαν δεν κάνετε το τεστ να σας φύγει από το μυαλό σας η ιδέα, τα συμπτώματα της ασθένειας θα πάρουν σάρκα και οστά και θα σας καταβάλλουν. Όλα τα συμπτώματα!!!
Το έζησα!!! Πάρτε το αποτέλεσμα και εαν είναι το επιθυμητό, τελειώστε το εκεί. Η επιστήμη ξέρει κ αφήστε τη να πει την τελευταία λέξη! Τα διαγνωστικά τεστ ακολουθούν πρωτόκολλα με ISO και αποκλείεται να υπάρχουν πιθανότητες λάθους.

Με πολύ λίγα λόγια: το 2015 -2016 πέρασα ένα 6μηνο (παρά τις αρνητικές απαντήσεις στα τεστ που έκανα) που πίστευα πως ήμουν φορέας. Το άγχος μου, μου έβγαλε μια σειρά απο σωματόμορφες διαταραχές (διάρροιες, δυσχρωμία στη γλώσσα, εξανθήματα, μουδιάσματα στα πόδια, αδυναμία βάδισης και πολλα - πολλα άλλα) 
Εμένα η δική μου περίπτωση άρχισε απο κάτι απλό, συνέχισε συνδέοντας συγκυρίες και τελείωσε κλείνοντας την πόρτα του ψυχιάτρου που διέγνωσε ΓΑΔ, αρχές κατάθλιψης κ μου συνέστησε αγωγή που δεν πήρα ποτέ. Δεν αφησα την αγωγή να με νικήσει. Νίκησα τους φόβους μου ακούγοντας τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό και ζυγίζοντας βιώματα κ καταστάσεις. Κατέληξα πως αυτή είμαι. Αγχώνομαι για την υγεία και τις σωματικές ενοχλήσεις που ξεσπάνε σε περιόδους έντονου στρές (καλή ωρα).

Είμαι εδώ, όποιος χρειαστεί οτιδήποτε να το συζητήσουμε

----------


## ERIKA

Zakalex ευχαριστώ για το post.θα σου πω ότι ξανακανα εξετασεις όλες αρνητικές αλλά τώρα έχω και αναιμια κόπωση και μου κόπηκε κι η περίοδος. Επίσης διηθηση συκωτιου και μεγαλοσπληνια. Οι γιατροί έχουν προβλημάτισε και ψάχνουν για αυτοανοσα εγώ όμως ξέρω τι έχω και όλα τα παραπάνω δεν είναι στο μυαλό μου

----------


## ERIKA

Είμαι τόσο μόνη. Κανείς δεν με πιστεύει. Κι αν δεν με πιστεύουν πως θα με βοηθήσουν?

----------


## george1520

> Είμαι τόσο μόνη. Κανείς δεν με πιστεύει. Κι αν δεν με πιστεύουν πως θα με βοηθήσουν?


Ποιοι δεν σε πιστεύουν; Απο ποιον περιμένεις βοήθεια;

----------


## Sonia

ERIKA το μυαλό δημιουργεί περίεργα παιχνίδια. Το δύσκολο είναι να πειστείς ότι έχεις το λάθος κι όχι ότι κάνουν όλοι οι άλλοι λάθος και δεν καταλαβαίνουν. Δηλαδή αν κάποιον τον κάνει το μυαλό του να βλέπει παντού γύρω του πράσινα ανθρωπάκια με δύο κεφάλια είναι πολύ δύσκολο να τον κάνεις να καταλάβει ότι αυτά δεν υπάρχουν. Αφού αυτός τα βλέπει και είναι κάτι που βιώνει στο μυαλό του. Ότι και να του πεις επιμένει και άρα είναι πολύ δύσκολο να αντιμετωπίσει το πρόβλημά του.
Έτσι και όταν σου κολλήσει η ιδέα ότι έχεις συμπτώματα που αποδίδεις σώνει και καλά στην τάδε ασθένεια, είναι δύσκολο να πειστείς ότι παρόλο που οι εξετάσεις σου το αποκλείουν, εσύ δεν το έχεις. Όμως η μόνη λύση είναι να το δουλέψεις πολύ με κάποιον ειδικό για να αποδεχτείς ότι δεν είναι όλοι οι άλλοι οι λάθος, εσύ είσαι. Αν μένεις απλά στο ότι οι άλλοι είναι φάουλ κι εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα, αν δεν σπείρεις έστω ένα μικρό σποράκι αμφιβολίας για να κάνεις μία αρχή, δεν θα βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, αφού κάνεις τις απαραίτητες παθολογικές εξετάσεις, η λύση είναι οι ειδικοί ψυχικής υγείας.

----------


## Sonia

Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να απενοχοποιήσετε την ασθένεια αυτή. Υπάρχουν οροθετικοί που ζούνε μία ζωή φυσιολογική, δεν είναι ότι το με το AIDS τελειώνει η ζωή. Συμβουλευτείτε κάποιον ψυχολόγο αν θα σας έκανε καλό να μιλήσετε με κάποιον που ήδη το έχει. Όχι για το πως κόλλησε και τα συμπτώματα. Για το πως συνέχισε τη ζωή του από 'κει και πέρα. Το '80 ναι, υπήρχε άγνοια και η επιστήμη δεν είχε προχωρήσει τόσο και υπήρχε κι έντονο το κοινωνικό στίγμα κι όλα αυτά. Την σημερινή μέρα όπως, και AIDS να έχεις και τι έγινε δηλαδή; Μία ασθένεια όπως τόσες είναι. Όποιος μαθαίνει ότι έχει AIDS αυτοκτονεί; Περνάει ένα πρώτο σοκ, προσαρμόζεται, συνεχίζει τη ζωή του.

----------


## ERIKA

Sonia πηγαίνω και σε ψυχιατρο και σε ψυχολόγο. Έχω νοσηλεύτει κιόλας παίρνω μια χούφτα χάπια και δεν με πιστεύουν ότι έχω τα συμπτώματα που έχω. Αυτό που θέλω είναι να μου πει κάποιος τι έχω γιατί δεν με νοιάζει για μένα αλλά η πιθανότητα να έχει κολλήσει το παιδι.δε σου κρύβω ότι όταν την κάνω μπάνιο και σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί να την έχω κολλήσει AIDS σκέφτομαι μερικές φορές να τη πνιξω και να σκοτωθω

----------


## ERIKA

Όλοι μαζί όλοι. Θέλω κάποιος να μου πει τι έχω. Ας είναι και καρκίνος μόνο hiv μην ειναι

----------


## Sonia

Γιατί, αν υποθέσουμε ότι έχει AIDS, τι βλέπεις στο παιδί και είναι για σκότωμα; Εσύ πως το έχεις το AIDS στο μυαλό σου και πιστεύεις ότι δεν αξίζει να ζει κανείς με αυτό;

Διάβασα τις νοσηλίες κτλ. Όπως τρέχεις σε διάφορους γιατρούς για εξετάσεις, θα πρέπει να ψάξεις περισσότερο τα θέματα από ψυχολογική/ψυχιατρική πλευρά.
Έχεις δοκιμάσει να αλλάξεις ειδικούς, ιδιαίτερα ψυχολόγο; Μπορεί μία άλλη προσέγγιση να σε βοηθούσε αν έχεις μείνει στάσιμη για τόσο καιρό.

----------


## ERIKA

Έχω αλλάξει 3 ψυχιατρους και 2 ψυχολόγους. Αποτυχία. Τα συμπτώματα συσσωρευονται. Το παιδί αν είναι φορέας πρέπει να πάρει φάρμακα για να ζησει και τι ζωή θα είναι αυτή? Ούτε στο σχολείο θα τη δεχτούν και μια ζωή στους γιατρούς θα τρέχει. Καλύτερα να μη το ζήσει αυτο

----------


## george1520

> Έχω αλλάξει 3 ψυχιατρους και 2 ψυχολόγους. Αποτυχία. Τα συμπτώματα συσσωρευονται. Το παιδί αν είναι φορέας πρέπει να πάρει φάρμακα για να ζησει και τι ζωή θα είναι αυτή? Ούτε στο σχολείο θα τη δεχτούν και μια ζωή στους γιατρούς θα τρέχει. Καλύτερα να μη το ζήσει αυτο


Καλημέρα. Σε σχέση με το πρώτο σου ποστ είσαι καλύτερα ή χειρότερα;

----------


## ERIKA

Χειρότερα γιατί έχω περισσότερα συμπτώματα. Δεν αντέχω αλλο

----------


## Sonia

> Έχω αλλάξει 3 ψυχιατρους και 2 ψυχολόγους. Αποτυχία. Τα συμπτώματα συσσωρευονται. Το παιδί αν είναι φορέας πρέπει να πάρει φάρμακα για να ζησει και τι ζωή θα είναι αυτή? Ούτε στο σχολείο θα τη δεχτούν και μια ζωή στους γιατρούς θα τρέχει. Καλύτερα να μη το ζήσει αυτο


Όχι μόνο παραλογίζεσαι ότι έχεις μία ασθένεια που δεν έχεις, αλλά λες πράγματα απαράδεκτα που δεν ισχύουν. Αφού ασχολείσαι τόσα χρόνια με αυτή την ασθένεια, τουλάχιστον ενημερώσου για το τι ισχύει πραγματικά κι όχι για το τι έχεις μέσα στο κεφάλι σου! Αναρωτιέμαι πως να αισθάνεται κάποιος που όντως το έχει και διαβάζει αυτές τις κουταμάρες. Ή κάποιος που το παιδί του παλεύει με μία σοβαρή ασθένεια. Λες καλύτερα να μάθαινες ότι έχεις καρκίνο. Αν -χτύπα ξύλο- το παιδί σου είχε π.χ. λευχαιμία θα το έπνιγες στην μπανιέρα για να μην τρέχει στους γιατρούς - για μία ασθένεια που μάλιστα ένα πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό των παιδιών την ξεπερνά κιόλας- ;

----------


## ntinti

> Sonia πηγαίνω και σε ψυχιατρο και σε ψυχολόγο. Έχω νοσηλεύτει κιόλας παίρνω μια χούφτα χάπια και δεν με πιστεύουν ότι έχω τα συμπτώματα που έχω. Αυτό που θέλω είναι να μου πει κάποιος τι έχω γιατί δεν με νοιάζει για μένα αλλά η πιθανότητα να έχει κολλήσει το παιδι.*δε σου κρύβω ότι όταν την κάνω μπάνιο και σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί να την έχω κολλήσει AIDS σκέφτομαι μερικές φορές να τη πνιξω και να σκοτωθω*


Το εχεις αναφερει αυτο στο γιτρο σου και αν ναι τι σου εχει πει?
πως ξεπερνας αυτες τις επικυνδινες σκεψεις ????
προσεχε σε παρακαλω πολυ, αυτα δεν ειναι να τα αφεινεις να πλανιονται στο μυαλο....ξερουμε πολυ καλα οτι σε τετοιες καταστασεις η σκεψη απο την πραξη δεν απεχει πολυ και κυριως δεν καταλαβαινεις πως φτανεις σε αυτο το σημειο....

----------


## ERIKA

Της το χω πει και μου είπε ότι αφού είχα αυτή την "εμμονη" δεν έπρεπε να κάνω παιδί. Οντως δεν έπρεπε αλλά τώρα το κάνα. Δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω με τις σκέψεις δεν τις ελέγχω.

----------


## ERIKA

Αν δεν πάρουν αγωγή νωρίς πεθαίνουν πριν τα 5.αφού δε με πιστεύει κάνεις δεν υπάρχει κι αγωγή και αυτά που λέω ισχυουν το χω ψαξει

----------


## ntinti

> Της το χω πει και μου είπε ότι αφού είχα αυτή την "εμμονη" δεν έπρεπε να κάνω παιδί. Οντως δεν έπρεπε αλλά τώρα το κάνα. Δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω με τις σκέψεις δεν τις ελέγχω.


Μονο αυτο σου ειπε?Οτι δεν επρεπε να κανεις παιδι?
δεν σου ειπε τιποτε αλλο ,δεν σου εδειξε καποιο τροπο να μπορεσεις να ελενχεις τον ευατο σου ,τις σκεψεις σου εκεινη την στιγμη?
Ειναι πολυ επικυνδινο κοριτσι μου αυτο που λες οτι δεν τις ελενχεις .

Ψαξε αμεσα ενα γιατρο που να μπορεσει να σε βοηθησει ...
Αν χρειαστει αλλαξε και αλλους τοσους γιατρους αλλα να εισαι αποφασσισμενη να συνεργαστης και εσυ μαζι τους.
Τα χαπια και η ψυχοθεραπεια απο μονη της δεν μπορει να σε βοηθησει ....

Μην δισταζεις οσο διαρκουν αυτες οι σκεψεις να ζητας βοηθεια εκεινη την ωρα μεχρι να μπορεσεις να το αντιμετωπισεις μονη σου.
Την επομενη φορα που θα σου ερθουν τετοιες σκεψεις ειτε για εσενα ειτε για το παιδι ,αμεσα να σηκωσεις τηλεφωνο να φωναξεις καποιον κοντα σου διχως δευτερη σκεψη ,τουλαχιστον κανε αυτο μεχρι να δεις πως θα προχωρησεις ..
μην μενεις μονη σου οταν δεν εισαι καλα ..........

----------


## Sonia

Δεν σε πιστεύει διότι αυτά που λες έχει αποδειχτεί επιστημονικά ότι δεν ισχύουν!!!

----------


## Sonia

> Μονο αυτο σου ειπε?Οτι δεν επρεπε να κανεις παιδι?
> δεν σου ειπε τιποτε αλλο ,δεν σου εδειξε καποιο τροπο να μπορεσεις να ελενχεις τον ευατο σου ,τις σκεψεις σου εκεινη την στιγμη?
> Ειναι πολυ επικυνδινο κοριτσι μου αυτο που λες οτι δεν τις ελενχεις .
> 
> Ψαξε αμεσα ενα γιατρο που να μπορεσει να σε βοηθησει ...
> Αν χρειαστει αλλαξε και αλλους τοσους γιατρους αλλα να εισαι αποφασσισμενη να συνεργαστης και εσυ μαζι τους.
> Τα χαπια και η ψυχοθεραπεια απο μονη της δεν μπορει να σε βοηθησει ....
> 
> Μην δισταζεις οσο διαρκουν αυτες οι σκεψεις να ζητας βοηθεια εκεινη την ωρα μεχρι να μπορεσεις να το αντιμετωπισεις μονη σου.
> ...


Αυτό ακριβώς. Ωραίος γιατρός ακούγεται, όλο υπευθυνότητα, τι να σου πω.

----------


## ERIKA

Μπορεί να έχει δίκιο αφού όντως πρέπει να στηρίξω την αποφαση μου να κάνω παιδι

----------


## george1520

> Μπορεί να έχει δίκιο αφού όντως πρέπει να στηρίξω την αποφαση μου να κάνω παιδι


Επειδή εγώ δεν παρακολουθουσα από την αρχή το θέμα.. Πήγες σε ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο για να το συζητήσεις;

----------


## ERIKA

Με παρακολουθεί και ψυχολόγος και ψυχιατρος

----------


## Sonia

> Μπορεί να έχει δίκιο αφού όντως πρέπει να στηρίξω την αποφαση μου να κάνω παιδι


Ίσως ο γιατρός να προσπαθεί να σε "ξυπνήσει" λέγοντας σου ότι αφού έχεις ένα παιδί πρέπει να δώσεις προτεραιότητα στην σχέση σου μαζί του, στα καθήκοντά σου σαν μητέρα κι όχι στην εμμονή σου. Κι έτσι να την ξεπεράσεις και την εμμονή σιγά σιγά. Καλά λέει, όμως όταν κάποιος κάνει τόσο επικίνδυνες σκέψεις, αυτό δεν αρκεί νομίζω. Προέχει η ασφάλεια του παιδιού και η δική σου κι όχι τα ευχολόγια.

----------


## ERIKA

Δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω σε κανέναν άλλο γι'αυτά. Ο άντρας μου μετά τις εξετάσεις δεν θέλει να το συζητάει το θέμα.

----------


## σισσυ

Κοπέλα μου είναι προφανές κ πασιφανές ότι παραλογιζεσαι
Είναι δύσκολο για τους υγιείς να σε καταλάβουν , για αυτό κ ο άντρας σου παραιτήθηκε από ότι κατάλαβα 

Κ μόνο που διάβασα αυτα που γράφεις φρικαρα, εφόσον δεν μπορεί να σε συνεφέρει κάποιος μέχρι τώρα άλλαξε γιατρούς , τι να πω
Κ το σημαντικότερο αυτό που σου είπανε παραπάνω, μόλις έρχεται τέτοια τρελή σκέψη στο μυαλό σου, μιλά με οποιονδήποτε για να τη διακόψεις κ να μη συμβεί καμία στραβή

Σου είναι αδύνατο, έστω κ για κάποιες στιγμές μέσα στη μέρα να πεις , αι στο διάολο, ότι έχουμε εχουμε, ας ζήσουμε λίγες ώρες κανονικά?

----------


## ntinti

> Μπορεί να έχει δίκιο αφού όντως πρέπει να στηρίξω την αποφαση μου να κάνω παιδι


Το οτι πηρες αποφαση παρολο την κατασταση σου να κανεις ενα παιδι δεν εχει δικαιωμα να το κρινει κανενας ...
Εχεις ομως υποχρεωση απο την στιγμη που ηρθε στον κοσμο να φροντισεις μαζι με τον πατερα του να ειναι καλα και σωματικα και ψυχικα.
Το γεγονος οτι εχεις τετοιες σκεψεις απεναντι του σε μια καθημερινη θα ελεγα ανακη ενος παιδιου ,δεν ειναι το μονο ανυσυχητικο...
Το γεγονος ομως οτι αυτο το παιδι μεγαλωνει σε ενα περιβαλλον που η μαμα του εχει τετοια θεματα με τον ιδιο της τον ευατο και κατ επεκταση με ολη την οικογενεια ειναι πολυ ανυσηχιτικο..
Μεγαλωνει σε ενα περιβαλλον ¨άρρωστο ¨θα μου επιτερεψεις να πω και συνεπώς πρεπει να γινει κατι αμεσα πριν αρχισει να επηρεαζει ολο αυτο και την δικη του ψυχολογικη υγεια.


Αν ο συζηγος σου δεν θελει να σε στηριξει για τους δικους του λογους (μπορει και να κουραστηκε )παρε την αποφαση και κανε οτι τελευταιες εξετασεις θελεις αμεσα και αν τα αποτελεσματα ειναι αρνητικα τελειωσε το εδω το θεμα...

Πείσμωσε και παράτα ..... στο κάτω κάτω οταν ενα διαστημα ειχα και εγω καποιες τεοιες εμμονές ,ειπα τελος δεν παει αλλο αν ειναι να παθω κατι ας το παθω τουλαχιστον τις μερες που εχω ακομα δεν θα τις σπαταλήσω με υποθεσεις και φοβιες ...
Αν θα φυγω ή αν παθω κατι αλλο τουλαχιστον να προλαβω να εχω κανει τα πραγματα που θελω.....
οταν ερθει θα ειμαι γεματη απόλα!

Οφειλεις να συνελθεις πρωτα για τον ευατο σου και μετα για το παιδι σου .Σε χρειαζεται διπλα του και μην κανεις το χατηρι σε αυτο τον ¨δαιμονα¨που εχει τρυπωσει στο μυαλο σου να χανεις στιγμες απο την ζωη σου και την ζωη του παιδιου σου.

Ποσο χρονών ειναι?

----------


## ERIKA

Δίκιο έχεις αλλά πραγματικά σωματικά δεν είμαι καλά αυτό δεν το πιστεύει κάνεις. 2 χρόνων ειναι

----------


## ntinti

> Δίκιο έχεις αλλά πραγματικά σωματικά δεν είμαι καλά αυτό δεν το πιστεύει κάνεις. 2 χρόνων ειναι


Να το χαίρεσαι το αγγελούδι σου !!!
Λοιπόν ωραία άσε τι πιστεύουν οι αλλοι...
Για πες μου πόσο καιρό ταλαιπωρησε με όλα αυτά που λες ότι έχεις ?
Ξεκίνησαν πριν την εγκυμοσύνη ή μετα την γεννά?

----------


## ERIKA

Εδώ και 3 χρόνια. Αλλά εδώ και 3 μηνες έχει κοπεί η περίοδος μου έχω τριχοπτωση λιποθυμια και ναυτία με εμετους. Επίσης είμαι συνέχεια κουρασμένη

----------


## george1520

> Εδώ και 3 χρόνια. Αλλά εδώ και 3 μηνες έχει κοπεί η περίοδος μου έχω τριχοπτωση λιποθυμια και ναυτία με εμετους. Επίσης είμαι συνέχεια κουρασμένη


Δεν έχεις ιδέα πόση δύναμη έχει το μυαλό και τι μπορεί να κάνει..
Έχεις να κάνεις δύο επιλογές. Ή θα ζησεις με τον φόβο μην έχεις την αρρώστια ή θα συνέλθεις και θα αρχίσεις να ζεις σαν άνθρωπος. Δεν το βλέπεις πως είσαι δυστυχισμένη; περνάει η ζωή δίπλα σου και εσύ φοβάσαι να την ζήσεις μην τυχόν και έχεις κάτι. Ε ποια η λογικη σε όλο αυτό; Σε όσους γιατρούς και να πας, όσα χάπια και να πάρεις αν δεν θες να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου, δεν θα αλλάξει τίποτα.

----------


## ERIKA

Ναι αλλά ένας άνθρωπος με σπασμένο πόδι μπορεί να τρέξει? Έτσι κι εγώ σπασμενη ειμαι

----------


## george1520

> Ναι αλλά ένας άνθρωπος με σπασμένο πόδι μπορεί να τρέξει? Έτσι κι εγώ σπασμενη ειμαι


Ένας άνθρωπος με σπασμένο πόδι θα κάνει τα πάντα για να τρέξει. Δεν θα γονατίσει εκεί και θα κλαίει την μαύρη του ζωή. Κάποια στιγμή θα γυρίσεις το κεφάλι σου πίσω και θα δεις την ζωή σου και ξέρεις τι θα καταλάβεις? Ότι δεν έζησες.. Ότι μια ζωή ήσουν μέσα στο φόβο... Που ο φόβος στη ουσία είναι ο θάνατος. Φοβάσαι τον θάνατο και δεν ζεις. Αστείο είναι. Δεν το βλέπεις; Το παιδί σου μεγαλώνει, έχει την πιο όμορφη ηλικία και αντί να το χαίρεσαι ασχολησε με μια αρρώστια. Δίνεις περισσότερη σημασία, δύναμη σε μια αρρώστια από την ίδια την ζωή.

Το μυαλό έχει τόση δύναμη που μπορεί να σε κάνει να κολλήσεις σε ένα θέμα και να κάνεις τα πάντα για να αποδείξεις ότι δεν ισχύει αλλά αυτό εκεί να σου λέει ισχύει.. Πάρε την δύναμη του μυαλού σου και αξιοποίησε την υπέρ σου. Πάρε τον έλεγχο και σταμάτα να λυπάσαι τον εαυτό σου και να ψάχνεις κάτι για το οποίο το έχεις δει με τόσους τρόπους ότι δεν το έχεις.

----------


## ERIKA

Κι αν είναι κάτι άλλο? (Μακάρι δηλαδή γιατί ότι κι αν είναι άλλο θα το αντιμετωπίσω ).το ψυχολογικο δεν αποκλείει το σωματικό. Αλλά μόλις λέω ότι δεν αισθάνομαι καλά κάνεις δεν με παίρνει σοβαρά. Εγώ όμως δεν είμαι καθόλου καλα

----------


## george1520

> Κι αν είναι κάτι άλλο? (Μακάρι δηλαδή γιατί ότι κι αν είναι άλλο θα το αντιμετωπίσω ).το ψυχολογικο δεν αποκλείει το σωματικό. Αλλά μόλις λέω ότι δεν αισθάνομαι καλά κάνεις δεν με παίρνει σοβαρά. Εγώ όμως δεν είμαι καθόλου καλα


Οι εξετάσεις αποκλείουν το σωματικό.. Με το ψυχολογικό έκανες κάτι? Αποκλεισε το ψυχολογικό πρώτα.

----------


## ntinti

> Εδώ και 3 χρόνια. Αλλά εδώ και 3 μηνες έχει κοπεί η περίοδος μου έχω τριχοπτωση λιποθυμια και ναυτία με εμετους. Επίσης είμαι συνέχεια κουρασμένη


3 ολοκληρα χρονια ζεις με ολα αυτα ...
3 χρονια μεσα στα οποια δηλαδη περασες και μια εγκυμοσυνη και γεννησες ενα υγιεστατο αγγελουδι.
Ξερεις τι συμβαινει οταν μια γυναικα περναει ολα αυτα ετσι?
Γινομαστε κοσκινο απο εξετασεις ,δεν υπαρχει εξεταση που να μην εχει γινει για να δουμε αν κατι δεν παει καλα...
μεχρι και εξετασεις εχεις κανει για τι αντισωματα υπαρχουν στον οργανισμο σου για να εμβολιαστεις μετα την γεννα....

εσυ πιστευεις οτι αν ειχες κατι θα εμπαινες για γεννα χωρις οι γιατροι να σε ενημερωσουν ή χωρις να παρουν εκεινοι τα καταλληλα μετρα προφύλαξης αν ειχε κατι μεταδοτικο?
ακομα και στο μωρο σου οταν γεννηθηκε εγιναν του κοσμου οι εξετασεις ...
εκει αν ηταν δεν θα εβρισκαν το οτιδηποτε ή αν υπηρχε η παραμικρη προδιαθεση να εμφανιση κατι λογο οικογενειακου ιστορικου δεν θα σε ενημέρωναν?

μονο αυτο σαν χειροπιαστο γεγονος να παρεις επρεπε να ειχες διαχειριτη αλλιως την κατασταση ......

και φυσικα σου εχει κοπει η περιοδος και απορω πως δεν σε ειχε κοπει νωριτερα μιας και ασκεις τετοια ψυχολογικη πιεση στον ευατο σου που το πρωτο καμπανακι οτι κατι δεν παει καλα με εμας αλλα και με τις ορμονες μας ειναι η διαταραξη του κυκλου και φυσικα ολα τα επακολουθα ,που τα εχεις ηδη αναφερει.....
ειμαι σιγουρη πως και η διατροφη σου ειναι χαλια και ειναι ακομα ενα δειγμα για ολα αυτα που εχεις......


Εχεις βαλει σε μια διαδικασια κοριτσι μου το μυαλο σου που το σωμα σου αρχισε να υιοθετη ολα αυτα που νομιεις οτι εχεις...
ολα αυτα τα σωματικα που σου εμφανιζονται ειναι καθαρα αντιδραση του οργανισμου σου ...
αρχισες και σωματοποιεις σε πολυ ασχημο βαθμο τις σκεψεις σου....και δεν μιλαω για την τριχοπτωση και τα αλλα μιλαω για το ρολοι του γυναικειου οργανισμου ,την περιοδο σου....

Πηγαινε αμεσα σε ενα γυναικολογο και ενδοκρινολογο να ελενξεις ορμονες και θυροειδη...
Το μονο σιγουρο που χρειαεσαι αυτη την στιγμη απο γιατρους περαν του ψυχοθεραπευτη σου ειναι αυτοι οι δυο και στανταρ θα πρεπει να μπεις σε αγωγη για να επανελθει ο κυκλος σου ...
δεν θα συνελθεις αν δεν ξεκινησει και ομαλοποιηθει η περιοδος σου που εχει αμεση σχεση με τα ορμονικα επιπεδα μιας γυναικας αρα και και με την ψυχολογια της...

ολα τ αλλα που σου ειπε και ο george1520 μην επαναλαμβανομαστε........

αν θες σου εμφανιζω και αλλα χειροπιαστα γεγονοτα που σου εχουν συμβει ολα αυτα τα χρονια αλλα εθελοτυφλης και δεν θες να δεις την πραγματικοτητα...

κινητοποιησου κοριτσι μου, το μωρακι σου αρχιζει και μπαινει σε μια ηλικια που θα πρεπει να κοινωνικοποιειται ακομα περισσοτερο και τοτε θα σε εχει ακομα περισσοτερο αναγκη..
μην στερείς πραγματα απο εσενα και εκεινο απο κατι που υπαρει μονο μεσα στο μυαλο σου ......

----------


## ERIKA

Τώρα κάνω γενικές εξετάσεις. Μέχρι τώρα έψαχνα το AIDS. Το ψυχολογικο νομίζω ότι το έχω εξαντλησει έχω απευθυνθεί όπου επρεπε να απευθυνθώ και ακολουθώ τις οδηγίες ψυχιατρου και ψυχολογου αλλά προκοπή δε βλεπω

----------


## george1520

> Τώρα κάνω γενικές εξετάσεις. Μέχρι τώρα έψαχνα το AIDS. Το ψυχολογικο νομίζω ότι το έχω εξαντλησει έχω απευθυνθεί όπου επρεπε να απευθυνθώ και ακολουθώ τις οδηγίες ψυχιατρου και ψυχολογου αλλά προκοπή δε βλεπω


Τι έκανες δηλαδή όσο αφορά το ψυχολογικό;; Απλά πηγες στους γιατρούς? Το θέμα είναι να θέλει και ο πελάτης να βοηθήσει τον εαυτό του και όχι μόνο ο γιατρός. Εγώ προσωπικά δεν βλέπω να θες να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου. 

Θες να σου βρουν ότι έχεις κάτι;

----------


## ERIKA

Πήγα και σε γυναικολογο και σε ενδοκρινολογο και όλα καλά. Μια ελαφρώς ανεβασμένη προλακτινη απ τα χάπια που δεν δικαιολογεί την αμηννορια όμως. Και τώρα ενδοκρινολογος και ψυχιατρος ψάχνουν να βρουν λύση με τα φάρμακα. Αλλά εγώ τα παίρνω τόσο καιρό. Γιατί δεν μου είχε κοπεί η περίοδος?

----------


## george1520

> Πήγα και σε γυναικολογο και σε ενδοκρινολογο και όλα καλά. Μια ελαφρώς ανεβασμένη προλακτινη απ τα χάπια που δεν δικαιολογεί την αμηννορια όμως. Και τώρα ενδοκρινολογος και ψυχιατρος ψάχνουν να βρουν λύση με τα φάρμακα. Αλλά εγώ τα παίρνω τόσο καιρό. Γιατί δεν μου είχε κοπεί η περίοδος?


Έπινα ένα χάπι για το στομάχι χρόνια και ποτε δεν είχα κάποια παρενέργεια. Την τελευταία φορά που το πήρα είχα. Τι πάει να πει; Παίζουν πολλά ρόλο. 

Απάντησε μου. Θες να σου βρουν ότι έχεις κάτι;

----------


## ntinti

> Πήγα και σε γυναικολογο και σε ενδοκρινολογο και όλα καλά. *Μια ελαφρώς ανεβασμένη προλακτινη* απ τα χάπια που δεν δικαιολογεί την αμηννορια όμως. Και τώρα ενδοκρινολογος και ψυχιατρος ψάχνουν να βρουν λύση με τα φάρμακα. Αλλά εγώ τα παίρνω τόσο καιρό. Γιατί δεν μου είχε κοπεί η περίοδος?


Μετα την αυξηση της πρωτης τιμης προλακτινης εκανες εξεταση 24 ωρου ?
αυτη θα δειξει αν ειναι απο τα χαπια...
Αλλο ενα συπτωμα του αγχους σου η προλακτινη....
Αυξημενη κατα 3 μολις μοναδες η δικη μου και μια διογκωση του θυροειδη μου ηταν το αποτελεσμα της ψυχολογικης πιεσης που ασκησα στον οργανισμο μου λογο χειρουργειου που ηταν αρκετη για να με τρελλανει στην κυριολεξια ...
μεχρι να βρω τι ηταν αυτο το ανεξηγητο που ενοιωθα κοντεψα να σαλταρω ...κανενας δεν δεχοταν τιποτα απο αυτα που ενοιωθα....ολοι μου ελεγαν ειναι στο μυαλο σου και το γνωστο τροπαριο και φυσικα μου εδιναν χαπια για το ανχος και ευτυχως δεν τα πηρα.....
οταν μπηκα σε θεραπεια του θυροειδη στο διμηνο πανω αρχισαν να αλλαζουν ολα ......

κατευθειαν προλακτινη και τιμη θυροειδη αρχισαν να ομαλοποιουντε και το κυριοτερο οι βιταμινες στον οργανισμο μου αρχισαν να αποθηκευονται σωστα και να επανελθει και περιοδος και ολα τα αλλα ψυχωσωματικα που ειχα ....

----------


## ntinti

και στο δια ταυτα τωρα ,,,
Αν κοριτσι μου ολα αυτα τα χρονια ειχες κατι ξερεις που θα ησουν τωρα?

το λιγοτερο σε κανα κρεβατι νοσοκομειο και το χειροτερο στα θυμαρακια...

στα λεω ωμα για να καταλαβεις οτι ΑΝ ειχες αυτα που λες ,ολα αυτα τα χρονια και το κυριοτερο ησουν χωρις αγωγη ουτε παιδι θα εκανες ουτε θα μιλουσαμε αυτη την στιγμη....

αλλη μια χειροπιατει αποδειξει οτι ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙς ΤΙΠΟΤΑ
πιστεψε το ,να το λες καθε μερα και αν παλι θες να πιστευεις οτι κατι εχεις ωραια ...

ζησε το τωρα που εισαι μια χαρα ακομα και μπορεις να κανεις πραγματα και να χαρεις το παιδακι σου ...
και αν ερθει η ωρα που τελικα αυτο το κατι αορατο που πιστευεις οτι εχεις σου δειξει ενα του αληθινο σημαδι τοτε να εισαι γεματη απο ολα αυτα που εχεις κανει μεχρι τοτε.....

καθε φορα που σου ερχεται στο μυαλο το οτιδηποτε γινε φιλος μαζι του ,δειξτου οτι δεν το φοβασαι και οτι μπορεις να το αντιμετωπισεις.....
δειξτου οτι δεν θα ορισει αυτο την ζωη σου......

και επειδη η κατασταση σου ειδικα με το θεμα του παιδιου για εμενα αυτη την στιγμη ειναι η σημαντικοτερη μην μενεις μονη σου ....
να θυμασαι πανω στην κρισημη στιγμη που θα σκεφτεις το παραμικρο να ζητησεις αμεσα βοηθεια..... μονο αυτο σε παρακαλω κανε για αρχη μεχρι να μπορσεις να το ελενχεις....

----------


## ERIKA

Εγώ κάνω ο οοολα όσα μου λένε να κάνω. Δεν θέλω να έχω κάτι θέλω απλά να μην αισθάνομαι άρρωστη αλλο

----------


## ERIKA

Ευχαριστώ ntinti πολλά απ'αυτά που λες ισχύουν. Θα θελα να μπορώ να μιλήσω σε κάποιον αλλά αν πω τις σκέψεις μου στον άντρα μου θα πάρει το παιδί και θα φύγει. Όσο για τη ψυχιατρο τα είπαμε. Επίσης δεν μπορώ να έχω βοήθεια από γονείς και πεθερικα για διάφορους λόγους άρα είμαι μόνη.

----------


## ntinti

> Ευχαριστώ ntinti πολλά απ'αυτά που λες ισχύουν. Θα θελα να μπορώ να μιλήσω σε κάποιον αλλά αν πω τις σκέψεις μου στον άντρα μου θα πάρει το παιδί και θα φύγει. Όσο για τη ψυχιατρο τα είπαμε. Επίσης δεν μπορώ να έχω βοήθεια από γονείς και πεθερικα για διάφορους λόγους άρα είμαι μόνη.


Θελεις να μιλησεις για το κομματι του συζηγου σου?
Πως ειναι ολα αυτα τα χρονια μαζι σου ,πως σε αντιμετωπιζει?

----------


## ERIKA

Με μεγάλη υπομονή και κατανόηση. Να φανταστείς δέχτηκε να κάνει 2 φορες εξέταση για aids για να μου αποδείξει ότι δεν έχω κάτι για να τον κολλήσω. Βέβαια όλο αυτό έχει καταρακωσει τη σχέση μας.για σεξουαλικη ζωή ούτε ζήτημα εδώ μπάνιο πρέπει να κάνω και με το ζόρι. Μου χει πει όμως πως αν πειράξω το παιδί το χει πάρει κι έχει φύγει αλλά λογικό ειναι

----------


## ntinti

> Με μεγάλη υπομονή και κατανόηση. Να φανταστείς δέχτηκε να κάνει 2 φορες εξέταση για aids για να μου αποδείξει ότι δεν έχω κάτι για να τον κολλήσω. Βέβαια όλο αυτό έχει καταρακωσει τη σχέση μας.για σεξουαλικη ζωή ούτε ζήτημα εδώ μπάνιο πρέπει να κάνω και με το ζόρι. Μου χει πει όμως πως αν πειράξω το παιδί το χει πάρει κι έχει φύγει αλλά λογικό ειναι


Ναι κοριτσι μου ,λυπαμαι που στο λεω αλλα ειναι λογικο και πιστευω και εσυ αν βρισκοσουν στην θεση του το ιδιο θα εκανες ,θα εβαζες πανω απόλα την ασφαλεια του παιδιου σου...
Οσο σκληρο και αν ακουγεται πρεπει ,για να καταλαβεις και εσυ σε τι κατασταση εχεις φτασει.....
Προσπαθησε να πεισεις τον ευατο σου οτι εισαι μια χαρα .
Δεν εχεις τιποτα ,εχεις ενα αντρα που σε στηρζιει και ενα παιδακι .....δεν θα σου πω τιποτε αλλο κανε οτι ειναι να κανεις αμεσα για εσενα αρχικα και μετα για ολους τους αλλους γιατι να σου πω και κατι...
Θα σηκωθεις ενα πρωι και δεν θα βρεις κανεναν κοντα σου ,μην το αφεισεις αλλο να σε βουλιαξει ολο αυτο και να σκοτώσει την αγαπη των δικων σου ανθρωπων....

Ξεκινα να ζεις ,να περιποιησε τον ευατο σου ,ξεκινα απο την υγιεινη σου και μετα με την ομορφια σου ...
και την εσωτερικη και την εξωτερικη σου ομορφια...
καθημερινα εχεις δεν εχεις ορεξη θα τα κανεις,αρχικα μηχανικα και μετα σιγα σιγα θα τα κανεις επειδη θα θες να βλεπεις και εσυ η ιδια τον ευατο σου αλλαγμενο....
Ξεκινα απο καπου εστω με το ζορι ,εστω μηχανικα και οταν θες να μιλησεις ειμαι εδω .

----------


## ERIKA

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ ntinti

----------


## ERIKA

Και βγήκαν οι εξετάσεις και έχω χαμηλη ανοσοσφαιρινη α.το googλαρα και είναι δείκτης ανοσοανεπαρκειας. Ο γιατρός πρότεινε να την επαναλάβω σε λίγες μέρες γιατί είναι οριακή. Εγώ θέλω να αυτοκτονησω

----------


## Sonia

Γιατί βρε κοπέλα μου να αυτοκτονήσεις; Για την ανοσοανεπάρκεια;

----------


## ERIKA

Sonia είναι συμπτωμα hiv κι αυτό (μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα που έχω αναφέρει )

----------


## george1520

> Sonia είναι συμπτωμα hiv κι αυτό (μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα που έχω αναφέρει )


Αν μια στο εκατομμύριο έχεις.. Τι ακριβώς φοβάσαι;

----------


## ERIKA

George μην έχω κολλήσει το παιδι μου

----------


## george1520

> George μην έχω κολλήσει το παιδι μου


Αγαπάς το παιδί σου;; Το νοιάζεσαι; Την αγάπη σου πως θα την δείξεις; Βάζοντας τέλος στη ζωή σου;

----------


## ERIKA

Δεν θα αντέξω να τη βλέπω να ζει άρρωστη (για όσο ζησει) προτιμώ να αυτοκτονησω για να μη της κάνω άλλο κακο

----------


## george1520

> Δεν θα αντέξω να τη βλέπω να ζει άρρωστη (για όσο ζησει) προτιμώ να αυτοκτονησω για να μη της κάνω άλλο κακο


Άρα θα αυτοκτονήσεις για να μην το βλέπεις να ζει αυτή την αρρώστια.. Εγωιστικό δεν είναι; Λίγο την πάρτη σου δεν κοιτάς στην ουσία;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εχω δυο φίλους με aids δεν είναι τοσο τραγικα τα πράγματα... Ερικα χαλαρωσε

----------


## ERIKA

Δε με νοιάζει για μένα. Αλλά το παιδί χωρίς θεραπεία θα ζήσει μέχρι τα 5 και δεν δίνουν θεραπεία γιατί οι εξετάσεις hiv είναι αρνητικες

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

συνελθε.βλεπεις τι γράφεις; γιατί να δώσουν θεραπεία απο τη στιγμή που δεν ειστε φορείς;ακομα και εσύ να είχες δεν κολλαει τοσο ευκολα το παιδί.Βελονες ανταλλάσετε;

----------


## george1520

> Δε με νοιάζει για μένα. Αλλά το παιδί χωρίς θεραπεία θα ζήσει μέχρι τα 5 και δεν δίνουν θεραπεία γιατί οι εξετάσεις hiv είναι αρνητικες


Όχι δεν είπες αυτό. Είπες ότι δεν θα μπορείς να το βλέπεις να ζει με αυτή την αρρώστια γιαυτό θες κι να αυτοκτονήσεις.. Αυτό είναι εγωιστικό. Κι αυτό που σκέφτεσαι όσο αφορά την συγκεκριμένη αρρώστια και η αυτοκτονία σας ιδέα.

----------


## ERIKA

George ξέρω ότι το χά και στην εγκυμοσύνη κι από κει κόλλησε. Γιατί δεν φαίνεται στις εξετάσεις δεν ξέρω αλλά έχω όλα τα συμπτώματα. Όσο για το εγωιστικο είναι η αυτή η εγω

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Πως μπορείς να λες ότι το ειχες απο την εγκυμοσύνη οταν βγαίνεις αρνητικη;Σκεψου λιγακι λογικά.Εισαι σε παρακρουση


> George ξέρω ότι το χά και στην εγκυμοσύνη κι από κει κόλλησε. Γιατί δεν φαίνεται στις εξετάσεις δεν ξέρω αλλά έχω όλα τα συμπτώματα. Όσο για το εγωιστικο είναι η αυτή η εγω

----------


## george1520

> George ξέρω ότι το χά και στην εγκυμοσύνη κι από κει κόλλησε. Γιατί δεν φαίνεται στις εξετάσεις δεν ξέρω αλλά έχω όλα τα συμπτώματα. Όσο για το εγωιστικο είναι η αυτή η εγω


Αν αυτοκτονήσεις θα σταματήσει να έχει την αρρώστια;

----------


## ERIKA

Η λυτρωση θα ηταν να φύγουμε κι οι δυο αλλά δεν έχω τη δυναμη

----------


## george1520

> Η λυτρωση θα ηταν να φύγουμε κι οι δυο αλλά δεν έχω τη δυναμη


Κάνεις πλάκα δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς. Ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι είναι πιο επικινδυνος από οποιαδήποτε αρρώστια.. Για σένα αλλά και για το παιδί. Δεν σε βλέπω όμως να έχεις την ίδια ανησυχία.

----------


## ntinti

> Η λυτρωση θα ηταν να φύγουμε κι οι δυο αλλά δεν έχω τη δυναμη


ΕΡΙΚΑ το παιδι που βρισκεται αυτη την στιγμη?

----------


## ERIKA

George δεν κάνω καθόλου πλάκα. Ζω με το μαρτύριο να κινδυνεύει το παιδί μου και να μη με πιστεύει κάνεις. Κάθε φορά που τη βλέπω κλαίω απ τις τυψεις. Δεν αντέχω αλλο

----------


## george1520

> George δεν κάνω καθόλου πλάκα. Ζω με το μαρτύριο να κινδυνεύει το παιδί μου και να μη με πιστεύει κάνεις. Κάθε φορά που τη βλέπω κλαίω απ τις τυψεις. Δεν αντέχω αλλο


Το παιδί σου σίγουρα από αυτό κινδυνεύει ή από μια μανα που κόλλησε σε ιδέα? Ακόμη και τώρα που μπήκαμε στο υποθετικό σενάριο (ότι έχεις), εσύ κοίταξες μόνο τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## ERIKA

Και τι πρέπει να κάνω κατά τη γνώμη σου?φαντάζεσαι τη ζωή που θα ζήσει αυτο το παιδί? Δεν έπρεπε να την ειχα κανει

----------


## ntinti

ΕΡΙΚΑ δεν απαντας σε αυτο που σε ρωτησα.....

Καταλαβαινεις κοριτσι μου οτι τα λογια που ειπες συν οτι εισαι σε φαρμακευτικη αγωγη υπαρχει περιπτωση να χασεις την επιμελεια και να μην την ξαναδεις ποτε?

----------


## ERIKA

Ίσως είναι για καλυτερα

----------


## george1520

> Και τι πρέπει να κάνω κατά τη γνώμη σου?φαντάζεσαι τη ζωή που θα ζήσει αυτο το παιδί? Δεν έπρεπε να την ειχα κανει


Να το αγαπάς. Να το νοιάζεσαι. Να περάσεις χρόνο μαζί του.. Να το δεις να μεγαλώνει.. Τώρα στην ουσία τι κανεις;

----------


## ntinti

> Ίσως είναι για καλυτερα


δηλαδη προτιμας να χασεις το παιδι σου απο τα δεις την πραγματικοτητα ?

γιατι κοριτσι μου ...παρε σε παρακαλω το χειροπιαστό γεγονος που ειναι οι εξετασεις του παιδιου σου 

ειναι αρνητικες, τι αλλο θελει μια μανα ?

----------


## ERIKA

Εγώ κι ο άντρας μου έχουμε κάνει εξετάσεις που είναι αρνητικες. Αλλά εγώ πιστεύω ότι έχω ένα στέλεχος που δεν το πιάνουν οι εξετάσεις. Δεν εξηγείται αλλιως

----------


## george1520

> Εγώ κι ο άντρας μου έχουμε κάνει εξετάσεις που είναι αρνητικες. Αλλά εγώ πιστεύω ότι έχω ένα στέλεχος που δεν το πιάνουν οι εξετάσεις. Δεν εξηγείται αλλιως


Τι δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς? Ότι σου καρφώθηκε μια ιδέα και πρέπει να την δικαιολογησεις?
Το ότι όλο αυτό που κάνεις μπορεί να έχει επιπτώσεις στην ψυχολογία του παιδιού σου παίζει σαν σενάριο? Ή δεν μας νοιάζει?

----------


## ERIKA

Σίγουρα. Γι'αυτό πρέπει να αυτοκτονησω να ησυχάσουμε ολοι

----------


## george1520

> Σίγουρα. Γι'αυτό πρέπει να αυτοκτονησω να ησυχάσουμε ολοι


Μα φυσικά.. Είναι η εύκολη λύση. Γιατί να το αντιμετωπισεις?? Γιατί να μην σταθείς απέναντι του και να το νικήσεις? Μια αυτοκτονία είναι η λύση. Μα φυσικά.. Το παιδί δεν θα έχει ψυχολογικά αν χάσει την μάνα του έτσι.. Όχι οχι. Έχει ένα κουμπάκι πίσω από το αφτι και το πατάς και δεν σου δημιουργεί ψυχολογικά η αυτοκτονία. Ξέρει αυτό το κουμπι το παιδί σου ή να έρθω να του το δείξω? Μπορώ όταν έρθω να σε μουντζωσω κιόλας;

----------


## ERIKA

George δεν καταλαβαίνεις όπως ολοι

----------


## george1520

> George δεν καταλαβαίνεις όπως ολοι


Μια χαρά καταλαβαίνω.
Πιστευεις ότι κόλλησες το παιδί σου και θες να αυτοκτονήσεις για να μην το δεις να ζει έτσι..
Όλα όσα είπες είναι εγωιστικα. Όλα όμως. Ακόμη και τώρα που σου δείχνουμε και μια άλλη εκδοχή δεν θες να την δεις πάλι από εγωισμό και κόλλημα.

----------


## ERIKA

Το παιδί δεν καταλαβαίνει ακόμα. Είναι 2 χρόνων.

----------


## σισσυ

Έρικα το ότι βρίσκεσαι σε παρακρουση το βλέπουμε όλοι
ΟΜΩΣ ταυτόχρονα όλα αυτά που λες είναι πολύ ΕΓΩΙΣΤΙΚΑ , στην τελικη αν το παιδί σου έχει κολλήσει, η σωστή αντίδραση είναι να ΤΟ ΠΑΛΕΨΕΤΕ ΜΑΖΙ
Η κόρη μου πριν χρόνια νόσησε με λευχαιμία, τι έπρεπε να κάνω? Να αυτοκτονήσω για να μην τη βλέπω να υποφέρει???? Η να είμαι δίπλα της κ να κάνω τη ζωή της όσο πιο όμορφη μπορώ?

ΣΥΝΕΛΘΕ

----------


## Sonia

Έρικα έχεις μοιραστεί αυτές τις τελευταίες σκέψεις σου με κάποιον;

----------


## ERIKA

Ναι με τη ψυχιατρο και μου είπε ότι αφού έκανα παιδί έχοντας την εμμονή πρέπει να αναλάβω τις ευθύνες μου.όμως δεν είμαι καλά σωματικά

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Παρακρουση και μόνο

----------


## ERIKA

Σισσυ σκέψου που θα μεγαλώσει στιγματισμενη δεν θα τη δέχεται κανένα σχολείο και όταν μεγαλώσει και καταλάβει ποιος φταίει για όλα αυτά τι θα γίνει τότε?

----------


## Sonia

> Ναι με τη ψυχιατρο και μου είπε ότι αφού έκανα παιδί έχοντας την εμμονή πρέπει να αναλάβω τις ευθύνες μου.όμως δεν είμαι καλά σωματικά


Εννοώ τώρα, σήμερα που τα γράφεις εδώ. Μίλησες με την ψυχίατρο το πρωί; 

Με τον άντρα σου τις μοιράζεσαι αυτές τις σκέψεις;
Ότι σκέφτεσαι καλύτερα να το πνίξεις το παιδί στη μπανιέρα όταν το κάνεις μπάνιο και να αυτοκτονήσεις;
Ότι βρήκαν αυτές οι εξετάσεις σου και πάλι σκέφτεσαι τα ίδια;

----------


## Sonia

> Σισσυ σκέψου που θα μεγαλώσει στιγματισμενη δεν θα τη δέχεται κανένα σχολείο και όταν μεγαλώσει και καταλάβει ποιος φταίει για όλα αυτά τι θα γίνει τότε?


Έχω δεύτερη ξαδέρφη που έχει υιοθετήσει παιδί οροθετικό και μια χαρά τη δέχτηκε το σχολείο. Μια χαρά παρέες έχει το παιδί και μια χαρά ζωή. Τελειώνει το δημοτικό τώρα. Σταμάτα να γράφεις όλο μαλακίες πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα. Συγγνώμη για την έκφραση, αλλά βγάζεις πράγματα από το κεφάλι σου.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Άκρως επικίνδυνη...θα κανει κακο στο παιδι και θα το έχουμε εμεις βάρος που δε της καναμε καταγγελια ενω δημοσια τα λεει και δεν εχει καμια επαφή με το περιβάλλον

----------


## ERIKA

Sonia η ψυχιατρος μου είναι σε άδεια και δεν έχω κινητό γιατί είναι σε δημόσιο νοσοκομειο.στον άντρα μου έχω πει όλα εκτός της παρορμησης να πνιξω το παιδι

----------


## Sonia

Αυτό θα ήταν το βασικότερο που έπρεπε να του πεις Έρικα όμως, αν όντως σε ένοιαζε το παιδί.

----------


## ERIKA

Δεν θα κάνω κακό στο παιδί. Στον εαυτό μου μονο

----------


## george1520

> Δεν θα κάνω κακό στο παιδί. Στον εαυτό μου μονο


Με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα κάνεις κακό και στο παιδί σου.

----------


## ERIKA

Έχετε δίκιο. Πως θα πεισω όμως τους γιατρούς να της δώσουν αγωγή?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Γιατι να δωσουν αγωγή σε ενα υγιές παιδι;επειδη εσενα σου έγινε εμμονή ότι έχεις κατι;


> Έχετε δίκιο. Πως θα πεισω όμως τους γιατρούς να της δώσουν αγωγή?

----------


## george1520

> Έχετε δίκιο. Πως θα πεισω όμως τους γιατρούς να της δώσουν αγωγή?


Έχουμε δίκιο σε τι???  Ότι έχει την αρρώστια και δεν πρέπει να την σκοτώσεις; το είπε κάποιος αυτό;

----------


## ERIKA

Έχετε δίκιο στο ότι ο,τι και να γίνει πρέπει να τη στηρίξω. Όλα δείχνουν ότι έχω AIDS (εκτός από τις hiv εξετάσεις που θεωρώ ότι δεν πιάνουν το στέλεχος μου) άρα υπάρχει πιθανότητα να έχω κολλήσει το παιδι και να χρειάζεται θεραπεία. Πως όμως που χωρίς θετικές εξετάσεις δε δινουν?

----------


## Sonia

Αν είχε το παιδί AIDS θα το είχε βρεθεί ως τώρα. Ξεκόλλα.

----------


## ERIKA

Sonia όχι απαραίτητα. Μπορεί να μείνουν ασυμπτωματικα μέχρι 5 χρονια

----------


## Sonia

Ε, περίμενε να πάει 5 και θα φανεί τότε, τι άλλο να σου πω.
Λογική του παραλόγου.

----------


## ERIKA

Κάνεις δεν καταλαβαίνει. Ευχαριστώ για τη προσπάθεια όμως. Αντίο και ίσως τα ξαναπούμε

----------


## Sonia

Ή στραβός είναι ο γιαλός ή στραβά αρμενίζουμε...
Μίλα με τον άντρα σου, μην μένεις μόνη όταν κάνεις τέτοιες σκέψεις Έρικα. Προστάτευσε τουλάχιστον το παιδί σου.
Ελπίζω την επόμενη φορά που θα γράψεις να έχεις καλά νέα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## CRYSA

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## mindcrime

Ερικα μπορεις να μου λυσεις μια απορια; Σε βιοπαθολογο έχεις πάει; Μπορεις να μου κανεις τη χαρη να παρεις τα αποτελεσματα σου να τα πας σε ενα βιοπαθολογο και να του πεις πως παρολο που τα αποτελεσματα δειχνουν οτι δεν εχω εγώ πιστευω πως έχω, υπαρχει καποιο τεστ που δεν έχω κανει ακομα για να βεβαιωθω 100% πως ειμαι εντάξει;Και πες του και για το παιδι σου μπορεις πες του να ελεγξεις και το παιδί μου; Εχεις μπει σε μια διαδικασια να σκεφτεσσαι το τερμα οταν ομως εχω την εντυπωση πως δεν έχεις εξαντλησει ολα τα περιθωρια. Δεν πας σε ενα μικροβιολογο πρώτα να του δειξεις τι εχεις κανει και να του ζητησεις να εξαντλησει όλα τα περιθωρια ελεγχου για HIV?

----------


## mindcrime

Και να σου πω και κατι αλλο θα εκανα την εξεταση ακομα και αν ενιωθα πως δεν θα αντεχα το χρονο αναμονης και για να αντιμετωπισω το χρονο αναμονης, καπακι θα πηγαινα σε εισαγγελεα και θα του ζητουσα να με κλεισει μεσα σε ψυχιατρειο μεχρι να βγει το αποτελεσμα

Τα πολυπλοκα προβληματα απαιτουν ριζικες λυσεις

----------


## mindcrime

> Ο θηλυκός Αντώνης


Μην το κανεις αυτο, με την ιδια λογικη να ξεκινησω και εγω να σε ειρωνευομαι που ακους ανυπαρκτες φωνες ή που βλεπεις ανυπαρκτους δρακους ή τελος παντων να αναφερθω σαρκαστικα απεναντι σε σενα και στη διαταραχη σου. Και η κοπελα διαταραχη εχει μην το κανεις αυτο.Τι να κανουμε ετσι ειναι ο εγκεφαλος, εχει σκαλωσει πως εχει HIV θα μετρησει το φορτιο του HIV θα δει οτι δεν εχει και θα ξεκολλησει ευελπιστώ.

----------


## Remedy

> George δεν κάνω καθόλου πλάκα. Ζω με το μαρτύριο να κινδυνεύει το παιδί μου και να μη με πιστεύει κάνεις. Κάθε φορά που τη βλέπω κλαίω απ τις τυψεις. Δεν αντέχω αλλο


η πιθανοτητα οτι δεν ξερεις τι σου γινεται , δεν ειναι κανεις αρρωστος με ειντς, γι αυτο και δεν σε πιστευουν, σου περναει καθολου απ το μυαλο;

----------


## ERIKA

> Ερικα μπορεις να μου λυσεις μια απορια; Σε βιοπαθολογο έχεις πάει; Μπορεις να μου κανεις τη χαρη να παρεις τα αποτελεσματα σου να τα πας σε ενα βιοπαθολογο και να του πεις πως παρολο που τα αποτελεσματα δειχνουν οτι δεν εχω εγώ πιστευω πως έχω, υπαρχει καποιο τεστ που δεν έχω κανει ακομα για να βεβαιωθω 100% πως ειμαι εντάξει;Και πες του και για το παιδι σου μπορεις πες του να ελεγξεις και το παιδί μου; Εχεις μπει σε μια διαδικασια να σκεφτεσσαι το τερμα οταν ομως εχω την εντυπωση πως δεν έχεις εξαντλησει ολα τα περιθωρια. Δεν πας σε ενα μικροβιολογο πρώτα να του δειξεις τι εχεις κανει και να του ζητησεις να εξαντλησει όλα τα περιθωρια ελεγχου για HIV?


Έχω πάει σε λοιμωξιολογο απ την αρχή έχω κάνει 15 εξετάσεις μεταξύ των οποιων 1 στο συγγρο , 2 μοριακες ιικου φορτίου όλα αρνητικά και 2 μέτρηση t4 αντισώματων με πάνω από 1000.ο λοιμωξιολογος με παραπέμψε σε ψυχιατρο

----------


## mindcrime

> Έχω πάει σε λοιμωξιολογο απ την αρχή έχω κάνει 15 εξετάσεις μεταξύ των οποιων 1 στο συγγρο , 2 μοριακες ιικου φορτίου όλα αρνητικά και 2 μέτρηση t4 αντισώματων με πάνω από 1000.ο λοιμωξιολογος με παραπέμψε σε ψυχιατρο


Ρε κοπελα μου για ονομα του Θεου και της Παναγίας έκανες ιικου φορτίου και ακομα ανησυχεις; Αφου σου βγηκε αρνητικο αυτό κλειστο το κεφάλαιο του ΗΙV και κανε κατι χρησιμο στη ζωή σου απο το να ψαχνεις τυχον συμπτωματα που νομιζεις πως έχεις. Κανε λιγο γιογκα κανε λιγο πιλατες κανε λιγο ται τσι να αρχιζεις να ελεγχεις τον εαυτό σου και να αποβαλλεις σκεψεις που σου χαλανε τη ζωή. Τρως τον πολυτιμο χρονο σου με ανησυχιες που δεν πρεπει να έχεις

----------


## Serenity.

Αν ο ψυχιατρος μετα απο ολα αυτα που περιγραφεις (αν του τα ειπες ετσι) σου ειπε μονο πως επρεπε να το σκεφτεις πριν κανεις παιδι, αλλαξε ψυχιατρο. Και να εισαι παντα ειλικρινης.

----------


## Ορέστης

Εγω αν ειναι σωστες οι υποψιες μου εχω τον ιο 16 χρονια

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Μην το κανεις αυτο, με την ιδια λογικη να ξεκινησω και εγω να σε ειρωνευομαι που ακους ανυπαρκτες φωνες ή που βλεπεις ανυπαρκτους δρακους ή τελος παντων να αναφερθω σαρκαστικα απεναντι σε σενα και στη διαταραχη σου. Και η κοπελα διαταραχη εχει μην το κανεις αυτο.Τι να κανουμε ετσι ειναι ο εγκεφαλος, εχει σκαλωσει πως εχει HIV θα μετρησει το φορτιο του HIV θα δει οτι δεν εχει και θα ξεκολλησει ευελπιστώ.


Το οτι ηθελε να πνίξει το παιδί της το διάβασες η κολλησες μόνο στο σχόλιο μου;η γυναίκα είναι επικίνδυνη

----------


## mindcrime

> Το οτι ηθελε να πνίξει το παιδί της το διάβασες η κολλησες μόνο στο σχόλιο μου;η γυναίκα είναι επικίνδυνη


Ειναι εμμονικη και οι εμμονικοι αυτο κανουν σκεφτονται ακραιες επιλογες που δεν τις εκτελουν ομως. Αυτος που ειναι να κανει κατι δεν το λεει, το κανει απλα

----------


## Sonia

Ξέρεις την ιστορία με τον ψεύτη βοσκό και τον λύκο όμως mindcrime... Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι μπορεί να γίνει κάποια μέρα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ασε με ανθρωπε μου που εισαι και σίγουρος-η οτι δε θα το κανει... πλάκα μας κάνεις και εσύ;εγω σκεφτηκα μέχρι καταγγελία να κάνω για να είμαι σίγουρη


> Ειναι εμμονικη και οι εμμονικοι αυτο κανουν σκεφτονται ακραιες επιλογες που δεν τις εκτελουν ομως. Αυτος που ειναι να κανει κατι δεν το λεει, το κανει απλα

----------


## Antonis8

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## Antonis8

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## Antonis8

ERIKA με τι διαταραχή εχεις διαγνωστεί αν επιτρεπεται και ποσοι ειδικοί σε διέγνωσαν; Δεν προσεξα αν το έχεις αναφέρει. 

Σε αρκετές διαταραχές υπαρχουν σκέψεις που όμως το άτομο δεν κανει πραξη. Ιδεασμοι δλδ. Καλό θα ήταν όμως να τα συζητήσεις με τους ειδικούς που σε παρακολουθούν ολα αυτά που σκεφτεσαι για το παιδι και το να βλαψεις τον εαυτό σου.


Οσον αφορα τα υπολοιπα, σκεψου πόσο απιθανο θα ήταν να μην το είχαν βρει ούτε σε σένα ούτε και στο παιδι σου. Εστω να έγινε λάθος σε σένα, αλλά ειναι στατιστικά απιθανο να γίνει λάθος και στο παιδι σου με τις εξετάσεις. Κοιτα να ρυθμίσεις τα θέματα που αναφέρει η ntinti και μπορει όντως να σου κάνουν πρόβλημα,οπως ο αρυθμιστος θυροειδης,και σίγουρα θα φύγουν πολλα απο τα συμπτωματα που αναφέρεις.

Και οπως ειπώθηκε, το aids δεν είναι μια νόσος που δεν αντιμετωπιζεται πια. Εχεις συζητήσει με τον ψυχίατρο σου γιατί έχεις εμμονή με τη συγκεκριμένη αρρώστια; Μηπως σχετιζεται με ενοχές για τη σεξουαλικότητα σου ή σκέψεις που αφορούν αυτόν τον τομέα ή με καποια επαφή που ειχες στο παρελθον;

----------


## ERIKA

> ERIKA με τι διαταραχή εχεις διαγνωστεί αν επιτρεπεται και ποσοι ειδικοί σε διέγνωσαν; Δεν προσεξα αν το έχεις αναφέρει. 
> 
> Σε αρκετές διαταραχές υπαρχουν σκέψεις που όμως το άτομο δεν κανει πραξη. Ιδεασμοι δλδ. Καλό θα ήταν όμως να τα συζητήσεις με τους ειδικούς που σε παρακολουθούν ολα αυτά που σκεφτεσαι για το παιδι και το να βλαψεις τον εαυτό σου.
> 
> 
> Οσον αφορα τα υπολοιπα, σκεψου πόσο απιθανο θα ήταν να μην το είχαν βρει ούτε σε σένα ούτε και στο παιδι σου. Εστω να έγινε λάθος σε σένα, αλλά ειναι στατιστικά απιθανο να γίνει λάθος και στο παιδι σου με τις εξετάσεις. Κοιτα να ρυθμίσεις τα θέματα που αναφέρει η ntinti και μπορει όντως να σου κάνουν πρόβλημα,οπως ο αρυθμιστος θυροειδης,και σίγουρα θα φύγουν πολλα απο τα συμπτωματα που αναφέρεις.
> 
> Και οπως ειπώθηκε, το aids δεν είναι μια νόσος που δεν αντιμετωπιζεται πια. Εχεις συζητήσει με τον ψυχίατρο σου γιατί έχεις εμμονή με τη συγκεκριμένη αρρώστια; Μηπως σχετιζεται με ενοχές για τη σεξουαλικότητα σου ή σκέψεις που αφορούν αυτόν τον τομέα ή με καποια επαφή που ειχες στο παρελθον;


Αντώνη έχω διαγνωστει με παραληρηματκη εμμονικη διαταραχη και απ'το ψυχιατριο και από τη ψυχιατρο μου.zanax δεν παίρνω αλλά άλλα χάπια (πολλα).τα έχω συζητήσει και με το ψυχιατρο και με τη ψυχολογο μου.η εμμονή ξεκινάει πράγματι από μια επαφή που ειχα το 2015 αλλά πυροδοτειτε από συμπτωματα. Π.χ.έχω ανεξηγητη χαμηλη ανοσοσφαιρινη α & το συκώτι μου έχει διογκωθει τόσο πολύ που πρήζει τη κοιλιά μου.είμαι σαν 8 μηνών έγκυος. Με τους γιατρούς να μη δίνουν επαρκείς εξηγήσεις τι να κάνω?

----------


## CRYSA

> Αντώνη έχω διαγνωστει με παραληρηματκη εμμονικη διαταραχη και απ'το ψυχιατριο και από τη ψυχιατρο μου.zanax δεν παίρνω αλλά άλλα χάπια (πολλα).τα έχω συζητήσει και με το ψυχιατρο και με τη ψυχολογο μου.η εμμονή ξεκινάει πράγματι από μια επαφή που ειχα το 2015 αλλά πυροδοτειτε από συμπτωματα. Π.χ.έχω ανεξηγητη χαμηλη ανοσοσφαιρινη α & το συκώτι μου έχει διογκωθει τόσο πολύ που πρήζει τη κοιλιά μου.είμαι σαν 8 μηνών έγκυος. Με τους γιατρούς να μη δίνουν επαρκείς εξηγήσεις τι να κάνω?


Τι χάπια πέρνεις;

----------


## Antonis8

> Αντώνη έχω διαγνωστει με παραληρηματκη εμμονικη διαταραχη και απ'το ψυχιατριο και από τη ψυχιατρο μου.zanax δεν παίρνω αλλά άλλα χάπια (πολλα).τα έχω συζητήσει και με το ψυχιατρο και με τη ψυχολογο μου.η εμμονή ξεκινάει πράγματι από μια επαφή που ειχα το 2015 αλλά πυροδοτειτε από συμπτωματα. Π.χ.έχω ανεξηγητη χαμηλη ανοσοσφαιρινη α & το συκώτι μου έχει διογκωθει τόσο πολύ που πρήζει τη κοιλιά μου.είμαι σαν 8 μηνών έγκυος. Με τους γιατρούς να μη δίνουν επαρκείς εξηγήσεις τι να κάνω?


Αυτό με το ζαναξ δεν πηγαινε σε σένα. 

Οσον αφορά το συκώτι, μηπως ευθύνονται τα χαπια ή καποιο άλλο προβλημα υγείας; Τα συμπτωματα που περιγράφεις είναι πoλυ γενικά, δεν ανήκουν απαραιτητα στο aids. Μόνη σου ειπες ότι οι μόνες εξετάσεις που κάνεις,σχετίζονται με aids, άρα έχεις παραμελησει την υγεία σου σε αλλα επιπεδα. Σιγουρα υπαρχουν αλλες εξηγήσεις. Το συκώτι σου έχει διόγκωση ή λιπωδη διήθηση; Γιατί η λιπωδης διήθηση ειναι συνηθισμένη στους ενήλικες,κι εγώ έχω. Ολο αυτό το διάστημα ειχες αρρωστήσει καθόλου με γρίπη πχ; Πώς ανταποκρινεται ο οργανισμος σου στις λοιμώξεις; Πιθανον όλα τα συμπτωματα που έχεις να οφείλονται σε ορμονικα που έχεις παραμελησει.

Απο πού φοβασαι ότι κολλησες aids?

----------


## ERIKA

> ERIKA με τι διαταραχή εχεις διαγνωστεί αν επιτρεπεται και ποσοι ειδικοί σε διέγνωσαν; Δεν προσεξα αν το έχεις αναφέρει. 
> 
> Σε αρκετές διαταραχές υπαρχουν σκέψεις που όμως το άτομο δεν κανει πραξη. Ιδεασμοι δλδ. Καλό θα ήταν όμως να τα συζητήσεις με τους ειδικούς που σε παρακολουθούν ολα αυτά που σκεφτεσαι για το παιδι και το να βλαψεις τον εαυτό σου.
> 
> 
> Οσον αφορα τα υπολοιπα, σκεψου πόσο απιθανο θα ήταν να μην το είχαν βρει ούτε σε σένα ούτε και στο παιδι σου. Εστω να έγινε λάθος σε σένα, αλλά ειναι στατιστικά απιθανο να γίνει λάθος και στο παιδι σου με τις εξετάσεις. Κοιτα να ρυθμίσεις τα θέματα που αναφέρει η ntinti και μπορει όντως να σου κάνουν πρόβλημα,οπως ο αρυθμιστος θυροειδης,και σίγουρα θα φύγουν πολλα απο τα συμπτωματα που αναφέρεις.
> 
> Και οπως ειπώθηκε, το aids δεν είναι μια νόσος που δεν αντιμετωπιζεται πια. Εχεις συζητήσει με τον ψυχίατρο σου γιατί έχεις εμμονή με τη συγκεκριμένη αρρώστια; Μηπως σχετιζεται με ενοχές για τη σεξουαλικότητα σου ή σκέψεις που αφορούν αυτόν τον τομέα ή με καποια επαφή που ειχες στο παρελθον;





> Αυτό με το ζαναξ δεν πηγαινε σε σένα. 
> 
> Οσον αφορά το συκώτι, μηπως ευθύνονται τα χαπια ή καποιο άλλο προβλημα υγείας; Τα συμπτωματα που περιγράφεις είναι πoλυ γενικά, δεν ανήκουν απαραιτητα στο aids. Μόνη σου ειπες ότι οι μόνες εξετάσεις που κάνεις,σχετίζονται με aids, άρα έχεις παραμελησει την υγεία σου σε αλλα επιπεδα. Σιγουρα υπαρχουν αλλες εξηγήσεις. Το συκώτι σου έχει διόγκωση ή λιπωδη διήθηση; Γιατί η λιπωδης διήθηση ειναι συνηθισμένη στους ενήλικες,κι εγώ έχω. Ολο αυτό το διάστημα ειχες αρρωστήσει καθόλου με γρίπη πχ; Πώς ανταποκρινεται ο οργανισμος σου στις λοιμώξεις; Πιθανον όλα τα συμπτωματα που έχεις να οφείλονται σε ορμονικα που έχεις παραμελησει.
> 
> Απο πού φοβασαι ότι κολλησες aids?


Με το συκώτι και τα δύο έχω και διογκωση.όμως και λίπος πολύ. Ορμονικη είμαι καλά εκτός από τη προλακτινη που είναι ανεβασμένη λόγω Χαπιων. Η ανοσοσφαιρινη ομως?

Είχα μια επικίνδυνη επαφη το 2005

----------


## Antonis8

> Με το συκώτι και τα δύο έχω και διογκωση.όμως και λίπος πολύ. Ορμονικη είμαι καλά εκτός από τη προλακτινη που είναι ανεβασμένη λόγω Χαπιων. Η ανοσοσφαιρινη ομως?
> 
> Είχα μια επικίνδυνη επαφη το 2005


Δεν σημαίνει aids απαραιτητα η ανοσοσφαιρινη, καμία σχέση, κι εμένα η ηλεκτροφορηση δεν ήταν καλή. Αφού μόνη σου λες ότι βλεπουν για αυτοανοσα οι γιατροί σου,το αποκλειεις να είναι κάτι τετοιο; Πόσο πιθανο είναι να έχει βγει λάθος ΚΑΘΕ εξέταση για aids που έχεις κανει; Είναι στατιστικά απιθανο, δεν νομιζεις; 

Η επαφή που λες ότι ειχες ήταν με άτομο που εικάζεις και θεωρεις λογικό να ήταν φορέας; Και εστω ότι νοσεις απο το 2005, δεν έχεις κανένα μεγάλο συμπτωμα aids μεχρι τώρα. Αν έτσι είναι αυτή η τόσο σοβαρή παθηση που φοβάσαι ότι θα τελειώσει και θα ριμαξει τη ζωή σου,και κατά τα λεγόμενα σου την έχεις το 2005 και ζεις, τότε τι ακριβώς φοβάσαι;

Η επαφή που ειχες με αυτό το άτομο ήταν με τη θέληση σου; Ήταν καποιος παράνομος δεσμός; Κάτι που μετανιωνεις γενικά, ανεξάρτητα απο τους φόβους σου για aids; Πριν αυτή την ιστορία με το aids ,πώς ήσουν στη ζωή σου; Τι σου άρεσε να κάνεις; Ειχες εμφανίσει και αλλες παραληρηματικες ιδέες; Αυτό που συμβαίνει τώρα αναγνωριζεις σε ένα βαθμό ότι είναι παραληρηματικη ιδέα;

Τα ορμονικα σου ξαναδες τα αφού δεν έχεις κανονικό κύκλο.

----------


## ERIKA

> ERIKA με τι διαταραχή εχεις διαγνωστεί αν επιτρεπεται και ποσοι ειδικοί σε διέγνωσαν; Δεν προσεξα αν το έχεις αναφέρει. 
> 
> Σε αρκετές διαταραχές υπαρχουν σκέψεις που όμως το άτομο δεν κανει πραξη. Ιδεασμοι δλδ. Καλό θα ήταν όμως να τα συζητήσεις με τους ειδικούς που σε παρακολουθούν ολα αυτά που σκεφτεσαι για το παιδι και το να βλαψεις τον εαυτό σου.
> 
> 
> Οσον αφορα τα υπολοιπα, σκεψου πόσο απιθανο θα ήταν να μην το είχαν βρει ούτε σε σένα ούτε και στο παιδι σου. Εστω να έγινε λάθος σε σένα, αλλά ειναι στατιστικά απιθανο να γίνει λάθος και στο παιδι σου με τις εξετάσεις. Κοιτα να ρυθμίσεις τα θέματα που αναφέρει η ntinti και μπορει όντως να σου κάνουν πρόβλημα,οπως ο αρυθμιστος θυροειδης,και σίγουρα θα φύγουν πολλα απο τα συμπτωματα που αναφέρεις.
> 
> Και οπως ειπώθηκε, το aids δεν είναι μια νόσος που δεν αντιμετωπιζεται πια. Εχεις συζητήσει με τον ψυχίατρο σου γιατί έχεις εμμονή με τη συγκεκριμένη αρρώστια; Μηπως σχετιζεται με ενοχές για τη σεξουαλικότητα σου ή σκέψεις που αφορούν αυτόν τον τομέα ή με καποια επαφή που ειχες στο παρελθον;





> Αυτό με το ζαναξ δεν πηγαινε σε σένα. 
> 
> Οσον αφορά το συκώτι, μηπως ευθύνονται τα χαπια ή καποιο άλλο προβλημα υγείας; Τα συμπτωματα που περιγράφεις είναι πoλυ γενικά, δεν ανήκουν απαραιτητα στο aids. Μόνη σου ειπες ότι οι μόνες εξετάσεις που κάνεις,σχετίζονται με aids, άρα έχεις παραμελησει την υγεία σου σε αλλα επιπεδα. Σιγουρα υπαρχουν αλλες εξηγήσεις. Το συκώτι σου έχει διόγκωση ή λιπωδη διήθηση; Γιατί η λιπωδης διήθηση ειναι συνηθισμένη στους ενήλικες,κι εγώ έχω. Ολο αυτό το διάστημα ειχες αρρωστήσει καθόλου με γρίπη πχ; Πώς ανταποκρινεται ο οργανισμος σου στις λοιμώξεις; Πιθανον όλα τα συμπτωματα που έχεις να οφείλονται σε ορμονικα που έχεις παραμελησει.
> 
> Απο πού φοβασαι ότι κολλησες aids?





> Δεν σημαίνει aids απαραιτητα η ανοσοσφαιρινη, καμία σχέση, κι εμένα η ηλεκτροφορηση δεν ήταν καλή. Αφού μόνη σου λες ότι βλεπουν για αυτοανοσα οι γιατροί σου,το αποκλειεις να είναι κάτι τετοιο; Πόσο πιθανο είναι να έχει βγει λάθος ΚΑΘΕ εξέταση για aids που έχεις κανει; Είναι στατιστικά απιθανο, δεν νομιζεις; 
> 
> Η επαφή που λες ότι ειχες ήταν με άτομο που εικάζεις και θεωρεις λογικό να ήταν φορέας; Και εστω ότι νοσεις απο το 2005, δεν έχεις κανένα μεγάλο συμπτωμα aids μεχρι τώρα. Αν έτσι είναι αυτή η τόσο σοβαρή παθηση που φοβάσαι ότι θα τελειώσει και θα ριμαξει τη ζωή σου,και κατά τα λεγόμενα σου την έχεις το 2005 και ζεις, τότε τι ακριβώς φοβάσαι;
> 
> Η επαφή που ειχες με αυτό το άτομο ήταν με τη θέληση σου; Ήταν καποιος παράνομος δεσμός; Κάτι που μετανιωνεις γενικά, ανεξάρτητα απο τους φόβους σου για aids; Πριν αυτή την ιστορία με το aids ,πώς ήσουν στη ζωή σου; Τι σου άρεσε να κάνεις; Ειχες εμφανίσει και αλλες παραληρηματικες ιδέες; Αυτό που συμβαίνει τώρα αναγνωριζεις σε ένα βαθμό ότι είναι παραληρηματικη ιδέα;
> 
> Τα ορμονικα σου ξαναδες τα αφού δεν έχεις κανονικό κύκλο.


Η επαφή που ειχα ήταν συναινετικη όμως δεν τον ήξερα τόσο καλά. Όταν του το πα εφριξε μου είπε ότι εκανε εξετάσεις κι ήταν αρνητικές. Δεν τον πιστεύω όμως. 
Φυσικά και το χω μετανιωσει πάντα ήμουν του μόνιμου δεσμούς. 
Η ζωή μου πριν απ'αυτό ήταν νορμάλ. 
Παιρνω zolotrin,tavor,depolan,dezepil

----------


## Antonis8

Γιατί δεν τον πιστευεις; Θεωρεις ότι είχε λογο να σου πει ψέματα;

Μηπως τα συγκεκριμενα χαπια δεν λειτουργούν σε σένα; Πόσο καιρό τα παιρνεις;

Εστω ότι έχεις aids, αν το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχεις είναι διογκωμενο συκώτι,είσαι μια χαρά. Κοιτα να βελτιώσεις λοιπον το επιπεδο ζωής σου, να φτιαξεις τον κύκλο σου,να παρεις βιταμίνες για την απωλεια μαλλιών και να μιλησεις ίσως με νέο ειδικό ψυχικής υγείας. Συχνά δεν έχουν ολοι την ίδια εμπειρια με όλες τις παθησεις,προσπαθησε να βρεις καποιον που είχε ασθενείς με ανάλογα θέματα με τα δικά σου, ώστε να ξέρεις οτι έχει την ανάλογη εμπειρια ο ψυχίατρος.

----------


## ERIKA

> Γιατί δεν τον πιστευεις; Θεωρεις ότι είχε λογο να σου πει ψέματα;
> 
> Μηπως τα συγκεκριμενα χαπια δεν λειτουργούν σε σένα; Πόσο καιρό τα παιρνεις;
> 
> Εστω ότι έχεις aids, αν το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχεις είναι διογκωμενο συκώτι,είσαι μια χαρά. Κοιτα να βελτιώσεις λοιπον το επιπεδο ζωής σου, να φτιαξεις τον κύκλο σου,να παρεις βιταμίνες για την απωλεια μαλλιών και να μιλησεις ίσως με νέο ειδικό ψυχικής υγείας. Συχνά δεν έχουν ολοι την ίδια εμπειρια με όλες τις παθησεις,προσπαθησε να βρεις καποιον που είχε ασθενείς με ανάλογα θέματα με τα δικά σου, ώστε να ξέρεις οτι έχει την ανάλογη εμπειρια ο ψυχίατρος.


Έχω αλλάξει 4 ψυχιατρους.τώρα με παρακολουθεί ψυχιατρος δημοσιου νοσοκομείου γιατί με τα προβλήματα μου έχασα και τη δουλειά μου και δεν έχω λεφτα για ιδιώτη. Αυτή προσπαθεί μου αλλάζει τα φάρμακα με παραπέμψε σε ψυχολογο κοινωνικής μεριμνας αλλά κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Ξαναλέω το πρόβλημα μου δεν είναι μόνο ψυχιατρικο

----------


## Antonis8

Αν υπαρχει σωματικό πρόβλημα,θα το έβρισκαν οι γιατροί. Αυτά για το συκώτι σίγουρα πρεπει να διερευνυθουν αλλά όσο συνεχίζεις να θεωρείς πως έχεις aids και να κάνεις εξετάσεις μονο για αυτό ,τότε δεν θα λυθεί το προβλημα. 


Με τη δουλειά τι έγινε; Σκοπευεις να ψαξεις για νεα εργασία ή θεωρεις πως δεν είσαι σε θέση αυτή την περιοδο;

Η νοσηλεία σε ειχε βοηθησει καθόλου; Αυτή τη στιγμή αντιλαμβανεσαι ότι αυτές οι σκέψεις που έχεις ειναι εμμονικες ή θεωρεις ότι σου δίνουν φάρμακα χωρίς λόγο; Εχεις δηλαδή ένα μέρος του εαυτού σου που βλεπει την κατάσταση απο την πλευρα των άλλων;

----------


## ERIKA

Τώρα τρέχω σε παθολογους, ενδοκρινολογους κλπ . βρίσκονται διαφορά χωρίς εξήγηση και χωρίς να δίνεται λυση. Πως να βρω δουλειά? Σκιά του εαυτού μου είμαι. Ούτε μια περίπτωση. Κατ'αρχάς δεν με παίρνουν όπως είμαι και εγώ δεν μπορώ. Με λύπη μου διαπιστώνω ότι όσες προσπάθειες κάνω στο ψυχολογικό τομέα πέφτουν στο κενό. Όσο για τους άλλους δεν καταλαβαίνουν. Η νοσηλεια δεν έκανε τιποτα

----------


## Antonis8

Τι εννοεις δεν δίνεται λύση απο τους γιατρούς; Σου ειπε κάποιος απο αυτούς ότι τα ευρήματα αυτά ειναι ανησυχητικά; Αν ναι, τι σου προτεινε; Αν όχι,τότε τι σε ανησυχεί;

Για ηπατιτιδες κλπ, φανταζομαι ελεγχθηκες. 

Πρεπει να ξεκαθαρισεις το θεμα στο μυαλο σου. Αλλο τα ευρηματα στο συκωτι σου (κατι υπαρκτο) και αλλο η εμμονη με το aids που διαψευστηκε απο δεκαδες τεστ. Το aids οφειλεις να το αντιμετωπισεις ως εμμονη ψυχιατρικα. Νομίζω ότι το θέμα είναι καθαρά αναποτελεσματικοτητας των φαρμάκων απο ένα σημείο και μετά. Αυτό που αντιμετωπιζεις είναι θέμα εγκεφάλου, δεν είναι κάτι που μπορεις να ελέγξεις ο,τι και να σου λέμε εμεις, ο ψυχίατρος που σε βλεπει πρεπει να βρει την κατάλληλη δόση/φάρμακο για σενα. 

Και το παθολογικο κομμάτι το βλεπεις, αν σου πουν ότι είναι κάτι που πρεπει να κοιταξεις. 

Για το aids καταλαβαίνεις ότι ειναι εμμονή ή θεωρεις ότι πάρα τις διαψευσεις απο τις εξετάσεις νοσεις; Υπαρχει ένα κομμάτι σου που καταλαβαίνει το παραλογο αυτής της εμμονής εφόσον δεν επιβεβαιωθηκε απο τις εξετάσεις;

----------


## ERIKA

Ναι έχω κάνει και ηπατίτιδα και όλα τα ΣΜΝ. Όλα αρνητικά. Λέω στον εαυτό μου ότι αποκλείεται να έχω όμως το σώμα μου διαφονει

----------


## Antonis8

> Ναι έχω κάνει και ηπατίτιδα και όλα τα ΣΜΝ. Όλα αρνητικά. Λέω στον εαυτό μου ότι αποκλείεται να έχω όμως το σώμα μου διαφονει


Ναι αλλά τα συμπτωματα που έχεις δεν είναι συμπτώματα aids. Μπορει να είναι μια απλη ανεπαρκεια βιταμινών. Αν ειχες aids απο το 05 και δεν έχεις εμφανίσει βαριά συμπτωματα χωρίς θεραπεια και λογικά περνας μια χαρά λοιμώξεις με το ανοσοποιητικο σου να ανταποκρινεται μια χαρά, τότε είσαι ιατρικό θαύμα.

----------


## ERIKA

Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι. Κάποιος μπορει να μείνει ασυμπτωματικος μέχρι 10 χρονια

----------


## Antonis8

Οχι εσύ όμως γιατί έχεις κάνει υπερπληρη έλεγχο για τη συγκεκριμένη ασθενεια και δεν ειχες κανεναν παραγοντα κινδυνου για να νοσησεις. Μια επαφη πριν 15 χρονια , θα ειχες ηδη κανει σοβαρα συμπτωματα. Αρα επικεντρωνεις στο ψυχιατρικό και τα υπολοιπα τα αφηνεις στον παθολογο σου, όσον αφορά το συκωτι. Δες με τα φάρμακα τι μπορει να γίνει,πρεπει να βρεθει το σωστό φάρμακο που θα λειτουργήσει σε σενα. Δεν φταις για όλα αυτά, έτσι λειτουργεί ο εγκέφαλος σου.

----------


## ERIKA

Πριν 5 χρονια ηταν

----------


## CRYSA

Εγώ θα σου πω τη δικιά μου ιστορία και κάνε ότι καταλαβαίνεις. Η αδερφή μου ήταν και είναι βασικά σαν εσένα μόνο που αντί για aids θεωρεί ότι έχει καρκίνο. Η εμμονή της ξεκίνησε αφού γέννησε τη κόρη της και από τότε τα πράγματα πήγαν από το κακό στο χειρότερο. Μάταια προσπαθουσαμε όλοι να τη βοηθήσουμε. Ο άντρας της έκανε υπομονή 3 χρόνια. Με τα πολλά πήρε το παιδί και έφυγε. Τώρα η αδερφή μου ζει με τη μάνα μου (ο πατέρας μου έφυγε από τον καημό του) μπαίνω βγαίνει σε ψυχιατρικες κλινικές και το παιδί πλέον 10 ετών που καταλαβαίνει πλέον αρκετά δεν θέλει να βλέπει τη μάνα του. Πραγματικά ελπίζω να επικεντρωθεις στο πραγματικό σου πρόβλημα και να έχεις καλύτερη κατάληξη γιατί κατά τη γνώμη μου εσύ ή ίδια σαμποταρεις τη ψυχιατρική σου θεραπεία.

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Η λιπωδης διηθηση ηπατος αυξανει και το μεγεθος του συκωτιου,και ενδεχομενως με τα φαρμακα που παιρνεις επιδεινωνουν το θεμα.Για ψαξτο με τα φαρμακα λιγο μηπως αυτα διογκωνουν το συκωτι.Aids παντως δεν εχεις.Αποκλειεται.Βγαλτο απο το μυαλο σου γιατι θα καταστραφεις.Οχι τιποτε αλλο μπορει καποια στιγμη να εχεις καποιο αλλο θεμα,και να το αμελησεις λογω της εμμονης σου με μια ανυπαρκτη ασθενεια και να σου βγει αλλο θεμα.

----------


## ERIKA

> Η λιπωδης διηθηση ηπατος αυξανει και το μεγεθος του συκωτιου,και ενδεχομενως με τα φαρμακα που παιρνεις επιδεινωνουν το θεμα.Για ψαξτο με τα φαρμακα λιγο μηπως αυτα διογκωνουν το συκωτι.Aids παντως δεν εχεις.Αποκλειεται.Βγαλτο απο το μυαλο σου γιατι θα καταστραφεις.Οχι τιποτε αλλο μπορει καποια στιγμη να εχεις καποιο αλλο θεμα,και να το αμελησεις λογω της εμμονης σου με μια ανυπαρκτη ασθενεια και να σου βγει αλλο θεμα.


Μάνο έτσι μου είπε κι ο γιατρός. Αλλά δεν ξέρει γιατί έχω χαμηλη ανοσοσφαιρινη α

----------


## Nefeli28

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Πιο απόλυτα δεν έχει.
Ζω ακριβώς τα ίδια. Και το κακό είναι ότι μου απαγορεύουν να πάω ξανά για εξέταση ειτζ

----------


## ERIKA

> Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Πιο απόλυτα δεν έχει.
> Ζω ακριβώς τα ίδια. Και το κακό είναι ότι μου απαγορεύουν να πάω ξανά για εξέταση ειτζ


Κι εγώ που ξαναεκανα Νεφέλη μου αρνητικό βγήκε παλι

----------


## ERIKA

> Εγώ θα σου πω τη δικιά μου ιστορία και κάνε ότι καταλαβαίνεις. Η αδερφή μου ήταν και είναι βασικά σαν εσένα μόνο που αντί για aids θεωρεί ότι έχει καρκίνο. Η εμμονή της ξεκίνησε αφού γέννησε τη κόρη της και από τότε τα πράγματα πήγαν από το κακό στο χειρότερο. Μάταια προσπαθουσαμε όλοι να τη βοηθήσουμε. Ο άντρας της έκανε υπομονή 3 χρόνια. Με τα πολλά πήρε το παιδί και έφυγε. Τώρα η αδερφή μου ζει με τη μάνα μου (ο πατέρας μου έφυγε από τον καημό του) μπαίνω βγαίνει σε ψυχιατρικες κλινικές και το παιδί πλέον 10 ετών που καταλαβαίνει πλέον αρκετά δεν θέλει να βλέπει τη μάνα του. Πραγματικά ελπίζω να επικεντρωθεις στο πραγματικό σου πρόβλημα και να έχεις καλύτερη κατάληξη γιατί κατά τη γνώμη μου εσύ ή ίδια σαμποταρεις τη ψυχιατρική σου θεραπεία.


Φοβαμαι πολύ ότι έτσι θα καταλήξω αλλά πως να κανω ότι είμαι καλά όταν δεν είμαι?

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Απο τι διαβασα παιρνεις καποια φαρμακα...Ρισπεριδονη,Λαμοτ ριγινη,βενζοδιαζεπινη και το αντικαταθλιπτικο.Ολα αυτα μαζι εχουν δυο χαρακτηριστικα:Πειραζουν το συκωτι σου,και ριχνουν το ΑΝΟΣΟΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΟ.Κυριως βεβαια τα λευκα αιμοσφαιρια,αλλα ποιος σου λεει οτι δεν ειναι δυνατον να σου ριξουν την iga.Εγω τα εχω φαει στη μαπα αυτα τα φαρμακα.Εχω 3 χρονια τη μανα μου με εγκεφαλικο και σοβαροτατη ανοια διεγερτικου τυπου με ψυχωτικα επεισοδεια.Της εδωσαν οι γιατροι διαφορα τετοια φαρμακα και λιγο ελειψε να την στειλουν αδιαβαστη.Της εκαναν ανω κατω τις εξετασεις της,παθαινε συγκοπες,και ουρολοιμωξεις.Της τα κοψα μαχαιρι ,της δινω μονο λεξοτανιλ και στιλνοξ για τον υπνο και εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο.Ψαξτο με τα φαρμακα,μηπως ολη η ιστορια ειναι εκει.Ειναι κριμα για μια εμμονη ιδεα να παθεις ζημια...Συζητησε το με γιατρο βεβαια,και ισως κανε ψυχοθεραπεια.

----------


## ERIKA

> Απο τι διαβασα παιρνεις καποια φαρμακα...Ρισπεριδονη,Λαμοτ ριγινη,βενζοδιαζεπινη και το αντικαταθλιπτικο.Ολα αυτα μαζι εχουν δυο χαρακτηριστικα:Πειραζουν το συκωτι σου,και ριχνουν το ΑΝΟΣΟΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΟ.Κυριως βεβαια τα λευκα αιμοσφαιρια,αλλα ποιος σου λεει οτι δεν ειναι δυνατον να σου ριξουν την iga.Εγω τα εχω φαει στη μαπα αυτα τα φαρμακα.Εχω 3 χρονια τη μανα μου με εγκεφαλικο και σοβαροτατη ανοια διεγερτικου τυπου με ψυχωτικα επεισοδεια.Της εδωσαν οι γιατροι διαφορα τετοια φαρμακα και λιγο ελειψε να την στειλουν αδιαβαστη.Της εκαναν ανω κατω τις εξετασεις της,παθαινε συγκοπες,και ουρολοιμωξεις.Της τα κοψα μαχαιρι ,της δινω μονο λεξοτανιλ και στιλνοξ για τον υπνο και εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο.Ψαξτο με τα φαρμακα,μηπως ολη η ιστορια ειναι εκει.Ειναι κριμα για μια εμμονη ιδεα να παθεις ζημια...Συζητησε το με γιατρο βεβαια,και ισως κανε ψυχοθεραπεια.


Μάνο ευχαριστώ πολύ. Φαίνεται ότι ξέρεις πράγματα και θα ακολουθήσω τη συμβουλή σου

----------


## lloullou00

Ερικα γειά σου. Κι εμένα τα τελευταία χρόνια αυτη είναι η φοβια μου. Εχω κολλησει άπειρες φορές με ο, τι τροπο μπορείς να φανταστείς. Απο οτιδήποτε αιχμηρο μπορει να πάτησα, απο οποιοδηποτε ίχνος αίματος που μπορει να ακουμπησα, απο παρανυχιδες, τσιμπήματα, κοψιματα. Εχω υποπτευθει τους παντες, ναι, καλα ακουσες, απο την οικογένεια μου μέχρι την καλύτερη μου φιλη. Ευτυχώς είναι συγκαταβατικοι οι ανθρωποι και δε με εχουν διαολοστειλει ακομα. Γιατί απο ενα σημείο και μετά είναι και προσβλητικο για τους αλλους. Το κακο με την ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη είναι πως κανεις ενα σωρο ασχημα σεναρια, κι ενω καπως προς στιγμή ανακουφιζεσαι, μετα ερχεται κατι αλλο και σε αναστατωνει ξανά. Και παλι το σκεφτεσαι οσο μπορείς λογικα, ηρεμεις καπως και μετα παλι μια κακια σκεψη. Κι ενα ατελειωτο "αν".. Κι αν το ενα, κι αν το αλλο κλπ. Οσες φορες και να ανακουφιστεις παντα υπάρχει κατι αλλο που θα σε γεμίσει αμφιβολια και φοβο. Παράδειγμα, τις προάλλες εσπασαν κατι γυαλιά, τα μαζεψα με καποιους αλλους, καποια στιγμή βλεπω δυο κοκκινες γραμμες στη γαμπα μου, αγχωνομαι μηπως κοπηκα απο τα γυαλιά, πιεζω λιγο την πληγη, δε βγαζει αιμα.. Ριχνω μια λοσιον αλκοολουχο απο πανω, δε νιωθω τσουξιμο. Σκεφτομαι μηπως ειχε κανα γυαλακι κατω και πεταχτηκε στο ποδι μου κ με εκοψε και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι. Μετα σκέφτομαι το γυαλακι αν εκοψε κι αλλον πριν απο μενα έτσι όπως καθαριζε και δεν το καταλαβε επειδή ηταν μικρο και ειχε αιμα αλλουνου επανω? Και μετα εκοψε εμενα? Μετα απο καμιά ωρα που το ξαναειδα, προσεξα πως ειχε και σαν κρουστα απο πανω η πληγη. Ηρεμω λιγο, λεω αρα ηταν πιο παλια πληγη, οχι σημερινη, αλλιως ποτε προλαβε και εκανε κρουστα? Μετα σκεφτομαι, μηπως ηταν επιφανειακο γδαρσιμο? Μετα σκέφτομαι μηπως δεν ετσουξε η πληγη επειδή ηταν αλκοολουχος λοσιον 70 βαθμων κι οχι καθαρο οινόπνευμα? Και πολλά, πολλα που τελειωμο δεν εχουν...
Αυτο είναι ενα μονο παράδειγμα απο τα απειρα που εχουμ συμβεί και θα συμβαινουν. Καταλαβαίνεις πως δε γίνεται να ζήσουμε έτσι.

----------


## lloullou00

Και η συνέχεια της σκεψης σήμερα.. Αντε, να δεχτω οτι η πληγη ήταν παλιοτερη και δεν κοπηκα εκείνη την στιγμή εφοσον ειχε ηδη κρουστα.. Αλλα αν σκουπισε το πατωμα που είχε κομματακια γυαλί (εσπασε βαζο με μελι) με το βρεγμένο πανι που μετα εκανα εγω ολες τις επιφάνειες? Βέβαια εγω φορουσα λαστιχένια γαντια, αλλα αν ειχε μικροσκοπικα κομματακια γυαλιου το πανι, κοπηκε ο προηγουμενος κ μετα κοπηκα κι εγώ κι επειδή ήταν πολυ μικρα δεν το πηρα χαμπάρι??

----------


## Sonia

Πάντως Έρικα, η φράση "Μου 'πρηξε τα συκώτια" δεν είναι τυχαία. Εγώ όταν τα είχα παίξει με άγχος, κρίσεις πανικού, κακό ύπνο, κακή διατροφή, πολύ δουλειά (και έπινα και κάνα ποτάκι παραπάνω εδώ που τα λέμε), πήγα κι έκανα εξετάσεις αίματος και είπα να μου γράψει κάτι παραπάνω από τις τυπικές καλού-κακού, και οι δείκτες οι σχετικές με το ήπαρ ήταν άλλα αν' άλλα λες και ήμουν αλκοολικός στο τελικό στάδιο ξέρω κι εγώ. Τότε ήμουν λες και βρισκόμουν μονίμως μέσα σε μία κρίση πανικού με ελάχιστα διαλείμματα όμως, ο οργανισμός τα είχε παίξει. Ένα χρόνο μετά που έκανα ίδιες εξετάσεις, ήταν στα φυσιολογικά όρια, τότε όμως είχα ηρεμίσει, κοιμόμουν σαν άνθρωπος, δεν έκανα συνεχώς κακές σκέψεις, δεν έδινα σημασία στο παραμικρό σύμπτωμα κτλ.

Το άγχος μπορεί να δημιουργήσει χίλια δυο προβλήματα και όσο το ψειρίζουμε, τροφοδοτεί κι άλλα. Ακόμα κι αν λόγω της αγωγής έχεις κάποιο θέμα, το κάνεις 100 φορές χειρότερο με το άγχος και τις εμμονές. Αν ηρεμίσεις, μπορεί να δεις όλα αυτά τα συμπτώματα που περιγράφεις να εξαφανιστούν.

----------


## Sonia

λουλου δεν σου έχει πει ο ειδικός κάποιους τρόπους να καταπολεμάς αυτές τις σκέψεις όταν πάνε να γεννηθούν; Να στρέφεις αλλού την προσοχή σου, να σκέφτεσαι και να κάνεις κάτι άλλο;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## lloullou00

Σονια δεν τα εχω καταφέρει ακομα να βρω τον τρόπο με κανέναν ειδικο, ουτε ψυχολογο, ουτε ψυχιατρο.. Αυτο το ηλιθιο μοτιβο παντα. Η ίδια διαδικασία καθε φορά... Απειρες σκεψεις μετα απο ενα περιστατικό που θα μου προκαλέσει αγχος και συνηθως εχει να κάνει με αιμα, κοψιμο, χτυπημα, μολυνση απο hiv.. Για μερικες μερες είμαι χαλια, στον κόσμο μου, δεν επικοινωνω...προσπαθώ να βρω τροπο να καθησυχαστω κανοντας λογικές σκεψεις, αλλα ειναι φοβερα ψυχοφθορο και επίπονο. Και βασανίζομαι για μερες με μια κακια σκεψη και απειρα υποθετικα "αν". Δε μπορώ να καταφέρω ακομα να το κοντρολαρω. Τωρα εχει κολλησει η σκέψη μου σ'αυτο που ειπα με τα κομμενα κομματια απο γυαλια κλπ

----------


## Antonis8

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## ERIKA

Άλλη μια μέρα με καθόλου ενέργεια. Πήγα και στην ψυχιατρο της τα είπα πάλι φάρμακα. Κουράστηκα τόσο...

----------


## Antonis8

> Άλλη μια μέρα με καθόλου ενέργεια. Πήγα και στην ψυχιατρο της τα είπα πάλι φάρμακα. Κουράστηκα τόσο...


Συζητησατε το ενδεχόμενο να σου αλλάξει την αγωγή;

Για ενέργεια γιατί δεν δοκιμαζεις καποιο συμπληρωμα βιταμινών;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## ERIKA

> Συζητησατε το ενδεχόμενο να σου αλλάξει την αγωγή;
> 
> 
> Για ενέργεια γιατί δεν δοκιμαζεις καποιο συμπληρωμα βιταμινών;


Παιρνω ένα σωρό βιταμινες για ενεργεια για το συκώτι κλπ.

Έχουμε κανει διαφορά στην αγωγή κατά καιρούς. Τωρα μου έδωσε ένα καινούριο χάπι να δούμε πως θα πάει

Αλλά εγώ αισθάνομαι απαισια

----------


## Antonis8

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Antonis8

> Παιρνω ένα σωρό βιταμινες για ενεργεια για το συκώτι κλπ.
> 
> Έχουμε κανει διαφορά στην αγωγή κατά καιρούς. Τωρα μου έδωσε ένα καινούριο χάπι να δούμε πως θα πάει
> 
> Αλλά εγώ αισθάνομαι απαισια


Εκανες προσφατα εξετασεις να δεις σε ποιες εχεις ελλειψη; Γιατι και η υπερφορτωση με συμπληρωματα προκαλει θεματα.

Υπομονη, οι αγωγες θελουν χρονο. Ωστοσο πολλοι δοκιμαζουν πολλα και διαφορετικα φαρμακα μεχρι να βρουν αυτο που θα δουλεψει για εκεινους. Με την οικογενεια σου καλυτερα;

----------


## Antonis8

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Antonis8

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Antonis8

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Έρρικα ήρθες σε επαφη με τον γιατρο που σου εστειλα;

----------


## ERIKA

> Έρρικα ήρθες σε επαφη με τον γιατρο που σου εστειλα;


Όχι γιατί ο άντρας μου και η ψυχιατρος δεν με αφήνουν να παω και σε δεύτερο λοιμοξιωλογο θεωρούν ότι το έχω εξαντλησει το θέμα και πρεπει να κοιταχτω αλλού (παθολογους, ενδοκρινολογους κλπ)

----------


## Antonis8

> Όχι γιατί ο άντρας μου και η ψυχιατρος δεν με αφήνουν να παω και σε δεύτερο λοιμοξιωλογο θεωρούν ότι το έχω εξαντλησει το θέμα και πρεπει να κοιταχτω αλλού (παθολογους, ενδοκρινολογους κλπ)


Και καλα κανεις, ακου τους γιατρους σου και οχι αστοιχειωτα ατομα στο ιντερνετ. Οπως σου ειπα και πιο πισω, κοιτα καλυτερα το θεμα με το συκωτι σου,ο,τι σου πουν οι γιατροι σου και τα υπολοιπα με τον ψυχιατρο.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Όχι γιατί ο άντρας μου και η ψυχιατρος δεν με αφήνουν να παω και σε δεύτερο λοιμοξιωλογο θεωρούν ότι το έχω εξαντλησει το θέμα και πρεπει να κοιταχτω αλλού (παθολογους, ενδοκρινολογους κλπ)


Οτι το έχεις εξαντλήσει ειναι γεγονος το θέμα είναι ότι ουτως η άλλως δεν πείθεσαι και ισως σε βοηθήσει ενας ειδικός πάνω στο aids

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Επειδή εχω στη ζωή μου άτομο με hiv ειναι καποια απορια που θα ηθελες να σου λυσω-ει;

----------


## ERIKA

> Επειδή εχω στη ζωή μου άτομο με hiv ειναι καποια απορια που θα ηθελες να σου λυσω-ει;


Ναι!είναι δυνατόν να είσαι φορέας 5 χρονια και τα Τ4 να είναι 1300?επίσης περισυ που έκανα την ίδια εξέταση τα Τ4 ήταν 1180.

Η rna καλύπτει ολα τα στελεχη? 

Τα 4ης γενιας τεστ αντιγονου/αντισώματων καλύπτουν όλα τα στελέχη? (Έκανα στο συγγρο)

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Του τα έστειλα σε πριντ σκριν.Μολις παρω απάντηση θα σε ειδοποιήσω.


> Ναι!είναι δυνατόν να είσαι φορέας 5 χρονια και τα Τ4 να είναι 1300?επίσης περισυ που έκανα την ίδια εξέταση τα Τ4 ήταν 1180.
> 
> Η rna καλύπτει ολα τα στελεχη? 
> 
> Τα 4ης γενιας τεστ αντιγονου/αντισώματων καλύπτουν όλα τα στελέχη? (Έκανα στο συγγρο)

----------


## Antonis8

Το οτι καποιος νοσει με κατι δεν τον κανει γιατρο ή ειδικο, αυτες τις αποριες καλο ειναι να τις συζητησεις με γιατρο, αν και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το εχεις κανει ηδη. Αν ειχαν δει κατι να τους ανησυχει ,θα στο ελεγαν, κακως απασχολεις το μυαλο σου με αυτο το θεμα ξανα.

----------


## ERIKA

Πήγα στη ψυχολογο της ειπα ότι έγινε με την κρίση τις σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας κλπ και μου είπε πήγαινε σε κλινική δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω

----------


## ERIKA

> Ειναι του δημοσιου αυτη? Δεν μπορεις να ζητησεις αλλη?


Του ασκληπιειου της βουλας είναι. Δεν έχει αλλη

----------


## ERIKA

> Λιγο ανευθυνο εκ μερους της αυτο που ειπε. Καποια αλλη δωρεαν υπηρεσια ψυχοθεραπειας δεν μπορεις να βρεις εκει που εισαι;


Όχι και το έχω ψαξει

----------


## ERIKA

> Έρρικα ο φίλος μου είπε οτι θα μου απαντήσει απο κοντά..οταν τον δω θα σου πω


Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Antonis8

Ερικα αυτές τις αποριες που έχεις δεν τις έχεις συζητήσει ήδη με γιατρό; Γιατί επαναφερεις το θέμα στο μυαλό σου;

Με το καινούργιο χαπι πώς τα πας;

----------


## ERIKA

> Ερικα αυτές τις αποριες που έχεις δεν τις έχεις συζητήσει ήδη με γιατρό; Γιατί επαναφερεις το θέμα στο μυαλό σου;
> 
> Με το καινούργιο χαπι πώς τα πας;


Ναι και μου είπε ότι δεν υπάρχει περιπτωση να έχω. 

Το καινούριο χάπι θέλει το χρόνο του

----------


## Antonis8

> Ναι και μου είπε ότι δεν υπάρχει περιπτωση να έχω. 
> 
> Το καινούριο χάπι θέλει το χρόνο του


Τότε δεν υπαρχει λόγος να επαναφέρεις το θέμα στο κεφάλι σου. Ενας ασθενής δεν θα ξερει περισσότερα απο ένα γιατρό.

Με τον άντρα σου πώς παει; Τώρα που δεν δουλευεις πώς περναει η μέρα σου;

----------


## ERIKA

> Τότε δεν υπαρχει λόγος να επαναφέρεις το θέμα στο κεφάλι σου. Ενας ασθενής δεν θα ξερει περισσότερα απο ένα γιατρό.
> 
> Με τον άντρα σου πώς παει; Τώρα που δεν δουλευεις πώς περναει η μέρα σου;


Με το παιδί. Με τον άντρα μου έχω απομακρυνθει πόσα να αντέξει ο άνθρωπος...

----------


## CRYSA

Εσύ τι νομίζεις; υπάρχει έστω ένα κομμάτι του εαυτού σου που να αντιλαμβάνεται ότι το πρόβλημα σου είναι ψυχιατρικό; επίσης δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω κάτι, εφόσον είσαι σίγουρη ότι έχεις aids εδώ και 5 χρόνια, γιατί έκανες παιδί;

----------


## ERIKA

> Εσύ τι νομίζεις; υπάρχει έστω ένα κομμάτι του εαυτού σου που να αντιλαμβάνεται ότι το πρόβλημα σου είναι ψυχιατρικό; επίσης δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω κάτι, εφόσον είσαι σίγουρη ότι έχεις aids εδώ και 5 χρόνια, γιατί έκανες παιδί;


Ολοι μου έλεγαν ότι είναι ψυχιατρικο το πρόβλημα μου.ο ψυχιατρος που με παρακολουθούσε τότε με βοήθησε με τα χάπια και αισθανόμουν καλύτερα. Όταν έμεινα έγκυος όμως μου μείωσε πολύ τις δόσεις βάλε και μια επιλοχειο να τα αποτελέσματα

----------


## Antonis8

> Ολοι μου έλεγαν ότι είναι ψυχιατρικο το πρόβλημα μου.ο ψυχιατρος που με παρακολουθούσε τότε με βοήθησε με τα χάπια και αισθανόμουν καλύτερα. Όταν έμεινα έγκυος όμως μου μείωσε πολύ τις δόσεις βάλε και μια επιλοχειο να τα αποτελέσματα


Ναι, η Χρυσά σε ρώτησε αν καταλαβαίνεις ,έστω και στο πισω μέρος του μυαλού σου οτι είναι απιθανο να έχεις aids. Υπαρχει ένα μέρος του εαυτού σου που το αποδεχεται αυτό;

----------


## ERIKA

> Ναι, η Χρυσά σε ρώτησε αν καταλαβαίνεις ,έστω και στο πισω μέρος του μυαλού σου οτι είναι απιθανο να έχεις aids. Υπαρχει ένα μέρος του εαυτού σου που το αποδεχεται αυτό;


Υπαρχει ένα μικρο

----------


## Antonis8

Αυτο είναι θετικό. Προσπαθησε να ακους περισσότερο αυτό το κομμάτι και να του δώσεις χώρο στη σκεψη σου. Ισως κάθισε να γραψεις και επιχειρήματα υπέρ της απόψης ότι δεν γίνεται να έχεις κολλήσει. Το να δινεις περισσότερο βάση στην αρνητική πιθανοτητα, σε επιδεινωνει.

----------


## CRYSA

Όταν γέννησες, ο γιατρός σου σου ρύθμισε την αγωγή; όταν εμφανίσες επιλόχειο ενημέρωσες το γιατρό σου; αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι, η φοβία σου είναι 5 χρόνια, έβλεπες γιατρό και έπαιρνες χάπια και ήσουν αρκετά καλά για να πάρεις την απόφαση να κάνεις και παιδί. Αφού γέννησες τι έγινε; η αγωγή σου άλλαξε; ή χειροτερεψες με την ίδια αγωγή; τώρα παίρνεις την ίδια αγωγή με τότε;

----------


## el.gre

αυτο το προβλημμα δε λυνεται μονο με αντικαταθληπτικα θελει ψυχοθεραπεια.πιστευω το προβλημμα σου δεν ειναι το ειτζ αλλα ο θανατος οποτε ακομα κιαν ξεπερασεις την φοβια με το ειτζ θα ερθει καποια αλλη να παρει τη θεση της γιατι το προβλημμα ειναι ο θανατος.η φοβασαι τοσο πολυ να μην πεθανεις και χασεις αυτα που εχεις η δε σ αρεσει η ζωη σου φοβασαι τοσο πολυ μην πεθανεις και δεν προλαβεις να ζησεις πραγματικα.

----------


## ERIKA

> Όταν γέννησες, ο γιατρός σου σου ρύθμισε την αγωγή; όταν εμφανίσες επιλόχειο ενημέρωσες το γιατρό σου; αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι, η φοβία σου είναι 5 χρόνια, έβλεπες γιατρό και έπαιρνες χάπια και ήσουν αρκετά καλά για να πάρεις την απόφαση να κάνεις και παιδί. Αφού γέννησες τι έγινε; η αγωγή σου άλλαξε; ή χειροτερεψες με την ίδια αγωγή; τώρα παίρνεις την ίδια αγωγή με τότε;


Η αγωγή μου από τότε έχει αλλάξει πολλές φορές. Πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι όταν αποφάσισα να κάνω παιδι έκανα όλες τις εξετάσεις και ηταν αρνητικές και αισθανόμουν υγιής. Τα συμπτώματα εμφανίστηκαν μετά τη γέννα και κατέληξα σε νοσηλεια με αλλα χάπια και τώρα κάνουμε διάφορους πειραματισμους με σταθερό το depolan

----------


## ERIKA

> αυτο το προβλημμα δε λυνεται μονο με αντικαταθληπτικα θελει ψυχοθεραπεια.πιστευω το προβλημμα σου δεν ειναι το ειτζ αλλα ο θανατος οποτε ακομα κιαν ξεπερασεις την φοβια με το ειτζ θα ερθει καποια αλλη να παρει τη θεση της γιατι το προβλημμα ειναι ο θανατος.η φοβασαι τοσο πολυ να μην πεθανεις και χασεις αυτα που εχεις η δε σ αρεσει η ζωη σου φοβασαι τοσο πολυ μην πεθανεις και δεν προλαβεις να ζησεις πραγματικα.


Κάνω και ψυχοθεραπεία. Ο μόνος φόβος μου έχει να κάνει με το παιδί

----------


## CRYSA

Δηλαδή μετά τη γέννα και ενώ έπαιρνες τα ίδια χάπια με πριν άρχισε το πρόβλημα; για ποιο λόγο πήρες φάρμακα εξαρχής;

----------


## ERIKA

> Δηλαδή μετά τη γέννα και ενώ έπαιρνες τα ίδια χάπια με πριν άρχισε το πρόβλημα; για ποιο λόγο πήρες φάρμακα εξαρχής;


Η εμμονή μου είχε αρχίσει χρόνια πριν γι'αυτό κι αγωγή. Μετά τη γέννα ναι έπαιρνα τα ιδια χάπια αλλά σε μειωμένη δόση γιατί προσπαθουσα να τα κοψω

----------


## Antonis8

Η "επικινδυνη επαφή" έγινε κοντά στη γέννηση του παιδιού; Ρωταω γιατί δεν έχω καταλαβει ποτε έγινε. Αρα την εμμονή την ειχες και πριν απο αυτή την επαφή;

----------


## ERIKA

> Η "επικινδυνη επαφή" έγινε κοντά στη γέννηση του παιδιού; Ρωταω γιατί δεν έχω καταλαβει ποτε έγινε. Αρα την εμμονή την ειχες και πριν απο αυτή την επαφή;


Το 15 έγινε η επαφή. Δεν είχα την εμμονή από πριν.το παιδί γεννήθηκε το 18

----------


## ERIKA

Σήμερα θα πάω σε παθολογο/λοιμωξιολογο. Είμαι σίγουρη για το αποτέλεσμα. Σας αποχεραιτω και σας ευχαριστώ για τη στήριξη

----------


## Antonis8

> Σήμερα θα πάω σε παθολογο/λοιμωξιολογο. Είμαι σίγουρη για το αποτέλεσμα. Σας αποχεραιτω και σας ευχαριστώ για τη στήριξη


Τι εννοεις είσαι σίγουρη για το αποτελεσμα;
Πας παλι για το aids ή για να κοιταξεις τα υπόλοιπα;

Μπες να γραφεις, μην χαθεις.

----------


## Nefeli28

Erika τι έγινε; Εκανες εξετάσεις; Είσαι καλά;

----------


## xaka10

σας νιωθω πασχω απο ψυχωση και αγχωδεις διαταραχες αλλα παντα οι φοβιες μου ηταν τα σεξουαλικα μεταδιδομενα νοσηματα.η αληθεια ειναι οτι πηγαινα σε οικους ανοχης αλλα και χειροτερα γυρναγα και εντονες φοβιες αποκτουσα.τωρα εχω μειωσει αναγκαστικα τις επισκεψεις μου σε τετοια μερη και λογω κορονοιου αλλα δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω σημερα γιατι εχω μια πληγη στα γεννητικα οργανα και φοβαμαι μην ειναι συφιλη.μπορει απο εντονο αυνανισμο να δημιουργηθηκε αλλα παλι εχω φοβια.φοβαμαι πολυ για ηπατιτιδα hiv και συφιλη ανα καιρους.τωρα ο φοβος μου ειναι η συφιλη

πριν λιγες ημερες ειχα ανησυχια οτι θελει η μαφια να με σκοτωσει και ειδα καποιον στο μετρο και λεω βαλτος.δεν υπαρχει εστω μια μερα να εχω χαμογελασει υποφερω αρκετα απο τις σκεψεις μου.μου ρχεται να κανω κακο στον εαυτο μου αλλα κρατιεμαι γιατι ξερω οτι ειναι θανασιμη αμαρτια χωρις την πιθανοτητα μετανοιας και καταδικασιμης για κολαση.ζητω συγγνωμη απο οσους πληγωσα ειτε στο φορουμ ειτε στην πραγματικη ζωη αλλα οταν απο τα 15 σου εχεις μια ζωη μαρτυριο διχως φως στον οριζοντα τι αλλο να κανεις βασανιζομαι κατα καιρους 15 χρονια ειμαι 30 τωρα.θελω να παρω τον γιατρο μου στην κλινικη που με βλεπει.η κατασταση μου εχει ξεφυγει ετσι οπως και σεις ετσι και γω βασανιζομαι απο τα σεξουαλικως μεταδιδομενα νισηματα και επειδη ειναι η μεγαλη μου φοβια κατι με τραβαγε να πηγαινω στα σπιτακια.ειχα κανει και ομως αποχη 5 χρονια χωρις καθολου σεξ.απο την καραντινα και μετα τα εχω μειωσει αρκετα με παρασερνουν καποιοι φιλοι μου να παμε και ετσι μπαινω στον πειρασμο βεβαια εχω κρατηθει και αρκετες φορες να καθομαι στο σαλονι και να περιμενω τον φιλο μου να τελειωσει με την ιεροδουλη.

στραφηκα κοντα στην εκκλησια εξομολογουμαι ,προσευχομαι καθε βραδυ και ομως απεραντη θλιψη και ιδεες

----------


## ERIKA

> σας νιωθω πασχω απο ψυχωση και αγχωδεις διαταραχες αλλα παντα οι φοβιες μου ηταν τα σεξουαλικα μεταδιδομενα νοσηματα.η αληθεια ειναι οτι πηγαινα σε οικους ανοχης αλλα και χειροτερα γυρναγα και εντονες φοβιες αποκτουσα.τωρα εχω μειωσει αναγκαστικα τις επισκεψεις μου σε τετοια μερη και λογω κορονοιου αλλα δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω σημερα γιατι εχω μια πληγη στα γεννητικα οργανα και φοβαμαι μην ειναι συφιλη.μπορει απο εντονο αυνανισμο να δημιουργηθηκε αλλα παλι εχω φοβια.φοβαμαι πολυ για ηπατιτιδα hiv και συφιλη ανα καιρους.τωρα ο φοβος μου ειναι η συφιλη
> 
> πριν λιγες ημερες ειχα ανησυχια οτι θελει η μαφια να με σκοτωσει και ειδα καποιον στο μετρο και λεω βαλτος.δεν υπαρχει εστω μια μερα να εχω χαμογελασει υποφερω αρκετα απο τις σκεψεις μου.μου ρχεται να κανω κακο στον εαυτο μου αλλα κρατιεμαι γιατι ξερω οτι ειναι θανασιμη αμαρτια χωρις την πιθανοτητα μετανοιας και καταδικασιμης για κολαση.ζητω συγγνωμη απο οσους πληγωσα ειτε στο φορουμ ειτε στην πραγματικη ζωη αλλα οταν απο τα 15 σου εχεις μια ζωη μαρτυριο διχως φως στον οριζοντα τι αλλο να κανεις βασανιζομαι κατα καιρους 15 χρονια ειμαι 30 τωρα.θελω να παρω τον γιατρο μου στην κλινικη που με βλεπει.η κατασταση μου εχει ξεφυγει ετσι οπως και σεις ετσι και γω βασανιζομαι απο τα σεξουαλικως μεταδιδομενα νισηματα και επειδη ειναι η μεγαλη μου φοβια κατι με τραβαγε να πηγαινω στα σπιτακια.ειχα κανει και ομως αποχη 5 χρονια χωρις καθολου σεξ.απο την καραντινα και μετα τα εχω μειωσει αρκετα με παρασερνουν καποιοι φιλοι μου να παμε και ετσι μπαινω στον πειρασμο βεβαια εχω κρατηθει και αρκετες φορες να καθομαι στο σαλονι και να περιμενω τον φιλο μου να τελειωσει με την ιεροδουλη.
> 
> στραφηκα κοντα στην εκκλησια εξομολογουμαι ,προσευχομαι καθε βραδυ και ομως απεραντη θλιψη και ιδεες


Σας καταλαβαίνω. Εξετάσεις έχετε κάνει?

----------


## xaka10

> Σας καταλαβαίνω. Εξετάσεις έχετε κάνει?


πριν ενα χρονο δεν ειχα τιποτα

----------


## ERIKA

Λοιπόν μετά από μεγάλο κύκλο εξετάσεων κατέληξα από κει που άρχισα. Χαμηλη ανοσοσφαιρινη α χωρίς αιτιολογία (μου πεις απλά να ξανακάνω την εξεταση σε 2-3 μηνες) και κανένα παθολογικο αιτιο για τις λιποθυμιες, τριχοπτωση, αμμηνορια, ατονια κλπ.δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω, είμαι σε τραγική κατασταση

----------


## Nefeli28

> Λοιπόν μετά από μεγάλο κύκλο εξετάσεων κατέληξα από κει που άρχισα. Χαμηλη ανοσοσφαιρινη α χωρίς αιτιολογία (μου πεις απλά να ξανακάνω την εξεταση σε 2-3 μηνες) και κανένα παθολογικο αιτιο για τις λιποθυμιες, τριχοπτωση, αμμηνορια, ατονια κλπ.δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω, είμαι σε τραγική κατασταση


Αχ Erika μου ποσο σε καταλαβαίνω....
Οι γιατροί τι είπαν; Όλα αυτά ουσα απέξω αν και παθούσα από το ίδιο πρόβλημα, μου ακούγονται υπερβολικό άγχος και δυσφορία και απελπισία σε τραγικό βαθμό με αποτέλεσμα να πιστεύεις ότι νοσείς και τελικά ο οργανισμός σου να καταρρέει όχι από αυτό που φαντάζεσαι ότι έχεις, αλλά από την τραγική ψυχολογική σου κατάσταση. 
Σε νιώθω και σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Απέξω όμως βλέπω ποσο λάθος σκέφτεσαι.....

----------


## ERIKA

> Αχ Erika μου ποσο σε καταλαβαίνω....
> Οι γιατροί τι είπαν; Όλα αυτά ουσα απέξω αν και παθούσα από το ίδιο πρόβλημα, μου ακούγονται υπερβολικό άγχος και δυσφορία και απελπισία σε τραγικό βαθμό με αποτέλεσμα να πιστεύεις ότι νοσείς και τελικά ο οργανισμός σου να καταρρέει όχι από αυτό που φαντάζεσαι ότι έχεις, αλλά από την τραγική ψυχολογική σου κατάσταση. 
> Σε νιώθω και σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Απέξω όμως βλέπω ποσο λάθος σκέφτεσαι.....


Νεφέλη μου οι γιατροί δεν βρίσκουν τίποτα που να αιτιολογει τη κατάσταση μου.δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω αισθάνομαι απαισια και ήλπιζα κάποιος να μου πει το λογο

----------


## Antonis8

Έρικα, αν έχεις AIDS και χωρίς φάρμακα βιώνεις μόνο τριχόπτωση και αδυναμία,τότε είσαι μια χαρά!

Οι λιποθυμίες μπορεί να είναι θέμα πίεσης, έχεις πάει ποτέ σε καρδιολόγο; Πού κυμαίνεται η πίεση σου γενικα; Η τριχόπτωση πόσο χάλια είναι; Σε τι βαθμό δλδ; Δεν έχει να κάνει με AIDS πάντως.

Εγώ δεν λέω ότι τα φαντάζεσαι αυτά, απλώς δεν οφείλονται στο AIDS. Πήγαινε σε έναν καλό ενδοκρινολογο,ίσως όλα είναι ορμονικα και θέλει κάποιον έμπειρο γιατρό να βρείτε τι και πώς,δεν φαίνονται όλα με την πρώτη,ειδικά αν είναι κάποιο περίεργο αυτοάνοσο. 

Προσπάθησε να κλείσεις το AIDS σε ένα κουτάκι και να το αφήσεις για καποιο διάστημα στην άκρη. Ακόμα και να έχεις AIDS μπορείς να κάνεις τη ζωή σου καλύτερη,φτιάξε τον κύκλο σου, πάρε βιταμίνες. Οι τιμές εργαστηρίων δεν είναι πάντα αξιόπιστες,ακόμα και να μην δείχνουν έλλειψη μπορεί να έχεις. Ειδικά D , b12 κλπ είναι πολύ συχνές ελλείψεις.

----------


## ERIKA

> Έρικα, αν έχεις AIDS και χωρίς φάρμακα βιώνεις μόνο τριχόπτωση και αδυναμία,τότε είσαι μια χαρά!
> 
> Οι λιποθυμίες μπορεί να είναι θέμα πίεσης, έχεις πάει ποτέ σε καρδιολόγο; Πού κυμαίνεται η πίεση σου γενικα; Η τριχόπτωση πόσο χάλια είναι; Σε τι βαθμό δλδ; Δεν έχει να κάνει με AIDS πάντως.
> 
> Εγώ δεν λέω ότι τα φαντάζεσαι αυτά, απλώς δεν οφείλονται στο AIDS. Πήγαινε σε έναν καλό ενδοκρινολογο,ίσως όλα είναι ορμονικα και θέλει κάποιον έμπειρο γιατρό να βρείτε τι και πώς,δεν φαίνονται όλα με την πρώτη,ειδικά αν είναι κάποιο περίεργο αυτοάνοσο. 
> 
> Προσπάθησε να κλείσεις το AIDS σε ένα κουτάκι και να το αφήσεις για καποιο διάστημα στην άκρη. Ακόμα και να έχεις AIDS μπορείς να κάνεις τη ζωή σου καλύτερη,φτιάξε τον κύκλο σου, πάρε βιταμίνες. Οι τιμές εργαστηρίων δεν είναι πάντα αξιόπιστες,ακόμα και να μην δείχνουν έλλειψη μπορεί να έχεις. Ειδικά D , b12 κλπ είναι πολύ συχνές ελλείψεις.


Αντώνη έχω πάει παντού! Ενδοκρινολογο, καρδιολογο, νευρολογο, γυναικολογο και 2 παθολογους.έχω ελέγξει και θυροειδη και βιταμίνες και το μόνο που βρηκα ήταν χαμηλη d και παίρνω συμπλήρωμα. Η τριχοπτωση μου είναι έντονη και έχω περίοδο κάθε 3 μηνες.το aids μπορεί να πάρει και 10 χρονια να εξελιχθεί σε νοσο και εγώ κάθε μέρα είμαι και χειρότερα

----------


## Antonis8

Ο καρδιολόγος τι σου είπε για τις λιποθυμίες; Έχεις χαμηλή πίεση; 



Η έλλειψη της D μπορεί να σου κάνει πάρα πολλά αρνητικά συμπτώματα. Ακόμα και το σύνδρομο της ορθοστατικής ταχυκαρδίας που έχω εγώ,κάποιες φορές μπορεί να το προκαλέσει και η έλλειψη της D ή άλλων βιταμινών. Δεν είναι κάτι απλο δλδ η έλλειψη βιταμινών που δεν θα μπορούσε να εξηγεί τα συμπτώματα που αναφέρεις. Και είναι και δύσκολο να επαναφέρεις τα επίπεδα. Τι συμπλήρωμα παίρνεις;

----------


## ERIKA

> Ο καρδιολόγος τι σου είπε για τις λιποθυμίες; Έχεις χαμηλή πίεση; 
> 
> 
> 
> Η έλλειψη της D μπορεί να σου κάνει πάρα πολλά αρνητικά συμπτώματα. Ακόμα και το σύνδρομο της ορθοστατικής ταχυκαρδίας που έχω εγώ,κάποιες φορές μπορεί να το προκαλέσει και η έλλειψη της D ή άλλων βιταμινών. Δεν είναι κάτι απλο δλδ η έλλειψη βιταμινών που δεν θα μπορούσε να εξηγεί τα συμπτώματα που αναφέρεις. Και είναι και δύσκολο να επαναφέρεις τα επίπεδα. Τι συμπλήρωμα παίρνεις;


D3fix και ο καρδιολογος δεν βρήκε τίποτα ανησυχητικό

----------


## CRYSA

Λυπάμαι αλλά έχεις διάγνωση. Είσαι ψυχασθενης και εξαιτίας της ασθένειας είσαι σε άρνηση να δεχτείς την πραγματικότητα καθώς εσύ βιώνεις μια διαφορετική. Η μόνη λύση είναι να εισαχθεις σε μια ψυχιατρική κλινική γιατί έχεις και ένα παιδί το οποίο δεν φταίει σε τίποτα να μεγαλώνει σε ένα προβληματικό περιβάλλον.

----------


## take a break

Γιατί ερικά σου κόλλησε το ειτζ και όχι μία άλλη ασθένεια ;

----------


## ERIKA

> Λυπάμαι αλλά έχεις διάγνωση. Είσαι ψυχασθενης και εξαιτίας της ασθένειας είσαι σε άρνηση να δεχτείς την πραγματικότητα καθώς εσύ βιώνεις μια διαφορετική. Η μόνη λύση είναι να εισαχθεις σε μια ψυχιατρική κλινική γιατί έχεις και ένα παιδί το οποίο δεν φταίει σε τίποτα να μεγαλώνει σε ένα προβληματικό περιβάλλον.


Chrysa θα πάω και έχεις δίκιο. Δεν είναι δίκαιο ούτε για το παιδι ούτε για τον άντρα μου

----------


## ERIKA

> Γιατί ερικά σου κόλλησε το ειτζ και όχι μία άλλη ασθένεια ;


Λογω των συμπτωματων

----------


## take a break

> Λογω των συμπτωματων


Καλά μπορεί να ταιριάζουν και σε άλλη ασθένεια ή να είναι ψυχοσωματικά να σου πω πως εγώ είχα πολλά από τα συμπτώματα του κορονοιου χωρίς να έχω τον ιό.

----------


## take a break

Και δεν γίνεται καν λόγος για το ειτζ σήμερα βρε παιδί μου, να πω πως το βλέπεις τόσο συχνά όσο το 80' και το 90'

----------


## Nefeli28

Erika οι εξετάσεις σου πως είναι; Σίδηρος, αιματοκρίτης, βιταμίνες κλπ;;;;

----------


## ERIKA

> Erika οι εξετάσεις σου πως είναι; Σίδηρος, αιματοκρίτης, βιταμίνες κλπ;;;;


Όλες καλές Νεφέλη μου.Μόνο χαμηλη d και το περίεργο και ύποπτο χαμηλη αιμοσφαιρινη α.μόνο αυτοανοσα και φυσικά το AIDS επηρεάζουν την αιμοσφαιρινη ε εγώ αυτοάνοσο δεν έχω το εψαξα

----------


## Nefeli28

> Όλες καλές Νεφέλη μου.Μόνο χαμηλη d και το περίεργο και ύποπτο χαμηλη αιμοσφαιρινη α.μόνο αυτοανοσα και φυσικά το AIDS επηρεάζουν την αιμοσφαιρινη ε εγώ αυτοάνοσο δεν έχω το εψαξα


Αν νοσούσες από ειτζ δεν θα είχες μόνο αυτά χαμηλά. Θα ήταν όλα στον πάτο. Λευκά αιμοσφαίρια βιταμίνες κλπ....
Και μετά από τόσες εξετάσεις είναι σίγουρο ότι θα είχε βρεθεί αν είχες τελικά. Τώρα πια το 4ης γενιας τεστ είναι πολύ στοχευμένο και δίνει αποτέλεσμα 100%.
Δυστυχώς αυτό που νοσεί είναι το μυαλό σου.... όπως πιθανόν και το δικό μου....

----------


## take a break

Ερρικα ή βιταμίνη d έχει σχέση με την κατάθλιψη όταν είναι χαμηλή ρώτα τον γιατρό σου να την πάρεις ως συμπλήρωμα. Κατά τα άλλα μην φοβάσαι πες πως ειτζ δεν υπάρχει

----------


## Antonis8

Έρικα κι εμένα η ηλεκτροφορηση πρωτεϊνών δεν ειχε βγει καθόλου καλη και έχω γενικά κάποιες ύποπτες τιμές , δεν σημαίνει ότι έχεις AIDS, μπορεί να εχεις κάποιο αυτοάνοσο που δεν έχει κάνει ακόμα πλήρως την εμφάνιση του. Σε κάθε περίπτωση,άκου τους γιατρούς σου και άσε το AIDS στην άκρη. 

Η d που αναφέρεις μπορεί να κάνει πολλά συμπτώματα όπως αναφέρθηκε και είναι και δύσκολο να φτιάξεις επίπεδα,κι εγώ παίρνω συμπληρωμα εδώ και δύο μήνες, δεν έχει ανέβει πάνω από 28 παρόλα αυτά.

----------


## take a break

Θέλει ήλιο ή βιταμίνη d , έχει σχέση όμως με την κατάθλιψη και με την ψύχωση ή ανεπάρκεια της

----------


## Antonis8

Δεν είναι η μοναδική βιταμίνη που σχετίζεται με σωματικές ή ψυχιατρικές παθήσεις,ούτε είναι η αιτία που υπάρχουν αυτές οι παθήσεις, είναι πολυπαραγοντικα θέματα, αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση θέλει σίγουρα εντατικότερη θεραπεία ,γιατί δεν φτιάχνεις επίπεδα ευκολα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Αν νοσούσες από ειτζ δεν θα είχες μόνο αυτά χαμηλά. Θα ήταν όλα στον πάτο. Λευκά αιμοσφαίρια βιταμίνες κλπ....
> Και μετά από τόσες εξετάσεις είναι σίγουρο ότι θα είχε βρεθεί αν είχες τελικά. Τώρα πια το 4ης γενιας τεστ είναι πολύ στοχευμένο και δίνει αποτέλεσμα 100%.
> Δυστυχώς αυτό που νοσεί είναι το μυαλό σου.... όπως πιθανόν και το δικό μου....


Σωστά ολα αυτα που λες.κοιτα να τα νουθετήσεις και για σένα.

----------


## CRYSA

Αν και θεωρώ ότι παραληρείς Δηλαδή πόσο χαμηλή αιμοσφαιρινη έχεις; η χαμηλή αιμοσφαιρινη είναι ένδειξη αναιμίας και όχι aids!!! Εσυ κοπέλα μου παρανυχιδα να βγάλεις aids θα πεις ότι έχεις. Το μόνο που νοσεί είναι το μυαλό σου. Αμα καταφέρεις να θεραπευσεις το μυαλό σου όλα θα γίνουν καλύτερα.

----------


## take a break

Errika, την τελευταία φορά που έκανα εξετάσεις είχα χαμηλά λευκά με ανεστραμμένο τύπο κάπως έτσι μου το ειπανε, αναιμία , χαμηλή φεριτινη και ούτε που με ενοιαξε.

----------


## ERIKA

> Αν και θεωρώ ότι παραληρείς Δηλαδή πόσο χαμηλή αιμοσφαιρινη έχεις; η χαμηλή αιμοσφαιρινη είναι ένδειξη αναιμίας και όχι aids!!! Εσυ κοπέλα μου παρανυχιδα να βγάλεις aids θα πεις ότι έχεις. Το μόνο που νοσεί είναι το μυαλό σου. Αμα καταφέρεις να θεραπευσεις το μυαλό σου όλα θα γίνουν καλύτερα.


ΑΝΟΣΟΣΦΑΙΡΙΝΗ α έχω χαμηλη. Κατά λάθος έγραψα αιμοσφαιρινη. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι έχω πεσμενο ανοσοποιητικο χωρίς εξήγηση

----------


## ERIKA

> Errika, την τελευταία φορά που έκανα εξετάσεις είχα χαμηλά λευκά με ανεστραμμένο τύπο κάπως έτσι μου το ειπανε, αναιμία , χαμηλή φεριτινη και ούτε που με ενοιαξε.


Εγώ έχω χαμηλη ανοσοσφαιρινη α που σημαινει ότι έχω χαμηλό ανοσοποιητικο

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

> Εγώ έχω χαμηλη ανοσοσφαιρινη α που σημαινει ότι έχω χαμηλό ανοσοποιητικο


Ουδεμια σχεση η ανοσοσφαιρινη α με το ΑΙDS.Η Ανοσοσφαιρινη g ναι,καθως και τα CD4 λεμφοκυτταρα.

----------


## ERIKA

> Ουδεμια σχεση η ανοσοσφαιρινη α με το ΑΙDS.Η Ανοσοσφαιρινη g ναι,καθως και τα CD4 λεμφοκυτταρα.


Όλες οι υποομαδες της Google είναι καλές. Τα CD4 είναι 1340 άρα καλά και περισσότερα από πέρυσι που ήταν 1110

----------


## take a break

> Όλες οι υποομαδες της Google είναι καλές. Τα CD4 είναι 1340 άρα καλά και περισσότερα από πέρυσι που ήταν 1110


Eρρικα έχω 3.500 λευκά με αναστροφή τύπου τι πάει να πει πως έχω ειτζ; Σίδηρο πολύ χαμηλό παίρνω εξαμηνο τωρα κοντα το ferreluc.Μην το σκέφτεσαι διόλου. Όλοι κάτι έχουμε.

----------


## Sonia

Έχεις μπει στο τρυπάκι να ψειρίζεις το παραμικρό ρε Έρικα και να κάνεις μόνη σου τη διάγνωση που είναι αυτή που θέλεις. Και μόνο το άγχος σου ρίχνει το ανοσοποιητικό και τρελαίνει όλους τους δείκτες της υγείας σου, μην πιάνεσαι από κάτι και δεν κοιτάς το κυρίως. Συζήτησε με ψυχίατρο, θα σε βοηθούσε μία νοσηλεία, θα σε βοηθούσε κάποια αλλαγή αγωγής, τι θα σε βοηθούσε;

----------


## ERIKA

> Έχεις μπει στο τρυπάκι να ψειρίζεις το παραμικρό ρε Έρικα και να κάνεις μόνη σου τη διάγνωση που είναι αυτή που θέλεις. Και μόνο το άγχος σου ρίχνει το ανοσοποιητικό και τρελαίνει όλους τους δείκτες της υγείας σου, μην πιάνεσαι από κάτι και δεν κοιτάς το κυρίως. Συζήτησε με ψυχίατρο, θα σε βοηθούσε μία νοσηλεία, θα σε βοηθούσε κάποια αλλαγή αγωγής, τι θα σε βοηθούσε;


Sonia παω σε ψυχιατρο και ψυχολογο. Έχω αλλάξει θεραπεία ούτε ξέρω πόσες φορές. Θα μπω για νοσηλεία (δευτερη )τη τριτη να δούμε. ..

----------


## take a break

> Sonia παω σε ψυχιατρο και ψυχολογο. Έχω αλλάξει θεραπεία ούτε ξέρω πόσες φορές. Θα μπω για νοσηλεία (δευτερη )τη τριτη να δούμε. ..


Errika , νομίζω πως αυτό θα ήταν το καλύτερο για σένα αυτήν την στιγμή και μην τα ψιριζεις όλα άμα κάνουμε εξετάσεις όλο και κάτι θα βρεθεί και εγώ έχω χαμηλή άμυνα λόγω κατάθλιψης δεν είσαι ή μόνη.

----------


## ERIKA

Παιδιά βγήκα από το νοσοκομείο δεν μου κάναν τίποτα αντίθετα πιο κουρελι βγήκα απ'ότι μπήκα. Ο γιατρός Φερεντινος του αττικου είναι για πολλές σφαλιάρες φανταστείτε ότι η επαγγελματική του συμβουλή κάθε φορά που του ανεφερα το hiv ήταν να ...δαγκώνω τη γλώσσα μου.γενικά είμαι χάλια σωματικά και αισθάνομαι ότι πεθαινω

----------


## take a break

> Παιδιά βγήκα από το νοσοκομείο δεν μου κάναν τίποτα αντίθετα πιο κουρελι βγήκα απ'ότι μπήκα. Ο γιατρός Φερεντινος του αττικου είναι για πολλές σφαλιάρες φανταστείτε ότι η επαγγελματική του συμβουλή κάθε φορά που του ανεφερα το hiv ήταν να ...δαγκώνω τη γλώσσα μου.γενικά είμαι χάλια σωματικά και αισθάνομαι ότι πεθαινω


Τι λες βρε Ερρικα χειρότερα σε κάνανε; Πω πω γιατί τόσο χάλια ; Τι άλλο σου είπαν;

----------


## ERIKA

> Τι λες βρε Ερρικα χειρότερα σε κάνανε; Πω πω γιατί τόσο χάλια ; Τι άλλο σου είπαν;


Ναι να φανταστείς ότι μέσα έκανα απόπειρα αυτοκτονιας με ένα κομμάτι γυαλί από αποσμητικο που έσπασα αλλά ήταν χοντρό και δεν έκοβε καλά. Μετά από αυτό μου είπε ότι είμαι υποχονδρια και έχω μια ελαφριά αγχωδη διαταραχη και μ'έστειλε να κάνω γνωσιακη ψυχαναλυση. Όταν δε είπα στη ψυχαναλυτρια όλο το ιστορικό μου μου είπε ότι πρέπει να νοσηλευτω. Τρέχα γύρευε. ..

----------


## take a break

> Ναι να φανταστείς ότι μέσα έκανα απόπειρα αυτοκτονιας με ένα κομμάτι γυαλί από αποσμητικο που έσπασα αλλά ήταν χοντρό και δεν έκοβε καλά. Μετά από αυτό μου είπε ότι είμαι υποχονδρια και έχω μια ελαφριά αγχωδη διαταραχη και μ'έστειλε να κάνω γνωσιακη ψυχαναλυση. Όταν δε είπα στη ψυχαναλυτρια όλο το ιστορικό μου μου είπε ότι πρέπει να νοσηλευτω. Τρέχα γύρευε. ..


Έκανες απόπειρα και το πήραν τόσο ελαφρά την καρδιά; Δεν ταράχτηκε κανείς; Ερρικα δες βοήθεια από ανθρώπους καλούς με γνώση πολυ στην ψυχιατρική.

----------


## ERIKA

> Έκανες απόπειρα και το πήραν τόσο ελαφρά την καρδιά; Δεν ταράχτηκε κανείς; Ερρικα δες βοήθεια από ανθρώπους καλούς με γνώση πολυ στην ψυχιατρική.


Όχι μόνο δεν ταραχτηκαν αλλά μου είπαν ότι θα με εδιωχναν κιόλας αν ξανακανα γιατί δε θέλουν τέτοια εκεί (ΣΕ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΙΚΗ ΚΛΙΝΙΚΗ).ΚΑΙ που να πηγαίνα.σε πανεπιστιμιακη κλινική πηγα

----------


## take a break

> Όχι μόνο δεν ταραχτηκαν αλλά μου είπαν ότι θα με εδιωχναν κιόλας αν ξανακανα γιατί δε θέλουν τέτοια εκεί (ΣΕ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΙΚΗ ΚΛΙΝΙΚΗ).ΚΑΙ που να πηγαίνα.σε πανεπιστιμιακη κλινική πηγα


Μένω αναυδη Ερρικα , δεν έχω να προσθέσω ή να αφαιρεσω κάτι αλοιμονο μας αν έχουμε τετοιες καταστάσεις και συ δηλ.που να πας; Που σε στέλνουν;

----------


## ERIKA

> Μένω αναυδη Ερρικα , δεν έχω να προσθέσω ή να αφαιρεσω κάτι αλοιμονο μας αν έχουμε τετοιες καταστάσεις και συ δηλ.που να πας; Που σε στέλνουν;


Πέταξαν το μπαλάκι στη ψυχιατρο μου γιατί καταλαβαν τι βλακειες κάνανε και θέλουν να πετάξουν την ευθύνη αλλού. Η ψυχιατρος μου είναι πολύ καλή αλλά στο ασκληπιειο που είναι δεν έχουν ψυχιατρικη κλινική και μου είπε ότι αφού οι ίδιοι λένε ότι πρέπει να νοσηλευτω να μου βρουν λύση. Αυτοί απ την άλλη δεν θέλουν καμία ανάμειξη. Τι να πω ρε παιδιά οι σούπερ δοκτορες εκεί δεν τους νοιάζουν οι ασθενείς τους που υποφέρουν πόσο μάλλον όταν υπάρχει και παιδί στη μέση.

----------


## take a break

> Πέταξαν το μπαλάκι στη ψυχιατρο μου γιατί καταλαβαν τι βλακειες κάνανε και θέλουν να πετάξουν την ευθύνη αλλού. Η ψυχιατρος μου είναι πολύ καλή αλλά στο ασκληπιειο που είναι δεν έχουν ψυχιατρικη κλινική και μου είπε ότι αφού οι ίδιοι λένε ότι πρέπει να νοσηλευτω να μου βρουν λύση. Αυτοί απ την άλλη δεν θέλουν καμία ανάμειξη. Τι να πω ρε παιδιά οι σούπερ δοκτορες εκεί δεν τους νοιάζουν οι ασθενείς τους που υποφέρουν πόσο μάλλον όταν υπάρχει και παιδί στη μέση.


Γιατί πηγές εκεί και όχι αιγηνητιο;

----------


## ERIKA

> Γιατί πηγές εκεί και όχι αιγηνητιο;


Αυτό εφημερευε

----------


## take a break

> Αυτό εφημερευε


Κατάλαβα, Ερρικα θες ομάδα γιατρών καλών στην ψυχή πρώτα με εξειδίκευση στο αντικείμενο.

----------


## take a break

Yπαρχει κάποιος εδώ μέσα που νοσηλεύτηκε με το ίδιο θέμα με την Ερρικα να μας δώσει τα φώτα του; Είναι κρίμα ή κοπέλα υποφέρει, μήπως βοηθηθει.

----------


## ERIKA

Απόγνωση, απελπισια,παράδοση

----------


## proteus

Tα ίδια και τα ίδια, έξι χρόνια τώρα. Μου θυμίζει η κατάσταση αυτή το ανέκδοτο με τη λάμπα και τους ψυχολόγους: "πόσοι ψυχολόγοι χρειάζονται για να αλλάξουν μία λάμπα;" Απάντηση: " ένας, αρκεί η λάμπα να θέλει να αλλάξει".

Νο 1 παράγοντας σε όλες τις ψυχολογικές διαταραχές είναι το άτομο να θέλει να αλλάξει. Και εσείς κορίτσια, Έρικα και Νεφέλη, παρά τους περί του αντιθέτου ισχυρισμούς σας, ΔΕΝ θέλετε να αλλάξετε. Απόδειξη γι αυτό είναι οτι μιά χαρά συμβουλεύετε η μία την άλλη, αλλά όταν πρόκειται για τον εαυτό σας εκεί χάνεται η μπάλα. Έχετε βολευτεί μιά χαρά με την αυτολύπηση και την προσοχή όλου του κόσμου στραμμένη επάνω σας και μεμψιμοιρείτε ασύστολα. Λυπάμαι που το λέω, αλλά σας αξίζει να μείνετε ολομόναχες και να νιώσετε πραγματική απελπισία, όχι τη φανταστική που έφτιαξε το μυαλουδάκι σας και απασχολείτε μ' αυτή ολόκληρο το φόρουμ. Μόνον τότε υπάρχει ελπίδα για εσάς. 

Έχετε γαντζωθεί τόσο πολύ σε αυτή τη νοσηρότητα, ώστε ακυρώνετε όλες τις θεραπείες, όλους τους γιατρούς και όλα τα φάρμακα που σας έχουν δοθεί. Ειπώθηκε από άλλα μέλη του φόρουμ οτι η δύναμη του μυαλού είναι τεράστια. Νεότερες επιστημονικές έρευνες αναφέρουν οτι η ποιότητα των σκέψεών μας καθορίζει την ποιότητα ζωής μας. Εσείς έχετε καταστρέψει την ποιότητα ζωής σας με τις σκέψεις σας. Και το χειρότερο, καταστρέφετε και τις ζωές των δικών σας ανθρώπων. ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΟ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΕΤΕ. Ασκείτε με αυτό τον τρόπο μια εξουσία επάνω τους, είσαστε σημαντικές και μπράβο σας. Ο Περικλής έμεινε στην Ιστορία επειδή έχτισε την Ακρόπολη και ο Μοροζίνι επειδή την κατέστρεψε με τα κανόνια του. Έχετε επιλέξει για εσάς τον άχαρο ρόλο του καταστροφέα ζωών. Εύγε!

Σκέφτηκα να τελειώσω αυτό το, σκληρό αλλά αληθινό, σχόλιο με τις γνωστές παραινέσεις "συνέλθετε, ζήστε τη ζωή σας, μπλα μπλα μπλα". Αλλά αυτό κάνετε έτσι κι αλλιώς. Ζείτε τη ζωή σας και τη ζείτε μια χαρά τόσα χρόνια, με κλάψες και γκρίνια. Και αυτά τα περίφημα "δεν ανησυχώ για μένα, αλλά για το παιδί μου" είναι τρίχες και το ξέρετε, γιατί τα παιδιά σας χρειάζονται υγιείς μανάδες που τα φροντίζουν και τα αγαπούν. Συνεχίστε λοιπόν να ζείτε με αυτή τη μανιέρα και ποιός ξέρει, ίσως κάποτε σας κάνουν τη χάρη όλοι όσοι νοιάζονται για εσάς και σας γυρίσουν την πλάτη...

----------


## ERIKA

> Tα ίδια και τα ίδια, έξι χρόνια τώρα. Μου θυμίζει η κατάσταση αυτή το ανέκδοτο με τη λάμπα και τους ψυχολόγους: "πόσοι ψυχολόγοι χρειάζονται για να αλλάξουν μία λάμπα;" Απάντηση: " ένας, αρκεί η λάμπα να θέλει να αλλάξει".
> 
> Νο 1 παράγοντας σε όλες τις ψυχολογικές διαταραχές είναι το άτομο να θέλει να αλλάξει. Και εσείς κορίτσια, Έρικα και Νεφέλη, παρά τους περί του αντιθέτου ισχυρισμούς σας, ΔΕΝ θέλετε να αλλάξετε. Απόδειξη γι αυτό είναι οτι μιά χαρά συμβουλεύετε η μία την άλλη, αλλά όταν πρόκειται για τον εαυτό σας εκεί χάνεται η μπάλα. Έχετε βολευτεί μιά χαρά με την αυτολύπηση και την προσοχή όλου του κόσμου στραμμένη επάνω σας και μεμψιμοιρείτε ασύστολα. Λυπάμαι που το λέω, αλλά σας αξίζει να μείνετε ολομόναχες και να νιώσετε πραγματική απελπισία, όχι τη φανταστική που έφτιαξε το μυαλουδάκι σας και απασχολείτε μ' αυτή ολόκληρο το φόρουμ. Μόνον τότε υπάρχει ελπίδα για εσάς. 
> 
> Έχετε γαντζωθεί τόσο πολύ σε αυτή τη νοσηρότητα, ώστε ακυρώνετε όλες τις θεραπείες, όλους τους γιατρούς και όλα τα φάρμακα που σας έχουν δοθεί. Ειπώθηκε από άλλα μέλη του φόρουμ οτι η δύναμη του μυαλού είναι τεράστια. Νεότερες επιστημονικές έρευνες αναφέρουν οτι η ποιότητα των σκέψεών μας καθορίζει την ποιότητα ζωής μας. Εσείς έχετε καταστρέψει την ποιότητα ζωής σας με τις σκέψεις σας. Και το χειρότερο, καταστρέφετε και τις ζωές των δικών σας ανθρώπων. ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΟ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΕΤΕ. Ασκείτε με αυτό τον τρόπο μια εξουσία επάνω τους, είσαστε σημαντικές και μπράβο σας. Ο Περικλής έμεινε στην Ιστορία επειδή έχτισε την Ακρόπολη και ο Μοροζίνι επειδή την κατέστρεψε με τα κανόνια του. Έχετε επιλέξει για εσάς τον άχαρο ρόλο του καταστροφέα ζωών. Εύγε!
> 
> Σκέφτηκα να τελειώσω αυτό το, σκληρό αλλά αληθινό, σχόλιο με τις γνωστές παραινέσεις "συνέλθετε, ζήστε τη ζωή σας, μπλα μπλα μπλα". Αλλά αυτό κάνετε έτσι κι αλλιώς. Ζείτε τη ζωή σας και τη ζείτε μια χαρά τόσα χρόνια, με κλάψες και γκρίνια. Και αυτά τα περίφημα "δεν ανησυχώ για μένα, αλλά για το παιδί μου" είναι τρίχες και το ξέρετε, γιατί τα παιδιά σας χρειάζονται υγιείς μανάδες που τα φροντίζουν και τα αγαπούν. Συνεχίστε λοιπόν να ζείτε με αυτή τη μανιέρα και ποιός ξέρει, ίσως κάποτε σας κάνουν τη χάρη όλοι όσοι νοιάζονται για εσάς και σας γυρίσουν την πλάτη...


Πρωτεα εξω απ'το χορό πολλά τραγούδια λένε λένε στο χωριό μου.Δεν επέλεξα να γίνω έτσι ούτε να μπαινοβγαινω στα ψυχιατρεια ούτε να παλεύω καθε μερα να δείχνω καλά. Δεν θα σου λεγα να ρθεις στη θέση μου γιατί δε θα το ευχομουν για κανέναν αλλά η "ευχη" να μας γυρίσουν τη πλάτη όσοι μας νοιαζονται είναι τουλάχιστον ατυχης. Οι άνθρωποι μας είναι συμπαραστατες της προσπάθειας μας να ξεφύγουμε απ'αυτή την ασθένεια γιατί ασθένεια είναι και ποτε δε φταίει ο ασθενής γι'αυτό που του συμβαίνει

----------


## proteus

> Πρωτεα εξω απ'το χορό πολλά τραγούδια λένε λένε στο χωριό μου.Δεν επέλεξα να γίνω έτσι ούτε να μπαινοβγαινω στα ψυχιατρεια ούτε να παλεύω καθε μερα να δείχνω καλά. Δεν θα σου λεγα να ρθεις στη θέση μου γιατί δε θα το ευχομουν για κανέναν αλλά η "ευχη" να μας γυρίσουν τη πλάτη όσοι μας νοιαζονται είναι τουλάχιστον ατυχης. Οι άνθρωποι μας είναι συμπαραστατες της προσπάθειας μας *να ξεφύγουμε απ'αυτή την ασθένεια* γιατί ασθένεια είναι και π*οτε δε φταίει ο ασθενής γι'αυτό που του συμβαίνει*


Το κανάκεμα που σας κάνουν όσοι σας νοιάζονται δεν σας έχει βοηθήσει μέχρι τώρα να ξεφύγετε από την "ασθένεια". Γιατί να σας βοηθήσει τώρα; Όσο για το αν ευθύνεται ο ασθενής για την ασθένειά του, επίτρεψέ μου να έχω άλλη γνώμη. Αν πάψετε να έχετε αρρωστοφοβία θα σταματήσει το κανάκεμα και θα κληθείτε να αναλάβετε την ευθύνη της ζωής σας. Το αντέχετε;

----------


## ERIKA

> Το κανάκεμα που σας κάνουν όσοι σας νοιάζονται δεν σας έχει βοηθήσει μέχρι τώρα να ξεφύγετε από την "ασθένεια". Γιατί να σας βοηθήσει τώρα; Όσο για το αν ευθύνεται ο ασθενής για την ασθένειά του, επίτρεψέ μου να έχω άλλη γνώμη. Αν πάψετε να έχετε αρρωστοφοβία θα σταματήσει το κανάκεμα και θα κληθείτε να αναλάβετε την ευθύνη της ζωής σας. Το αντέχετε;


ΤΗ ζωή την αντέχω. Τους σωματικους πόνους δεν αντέχω

----------


## take a break

> Το κανάκεμα που σας κάνουν όσοι σας νοιάζονται δεν σας έχει βοηθήσει μέχρι τώρα να ξεφύγετε από την "ασθένεια". Γιατί να σας βοηθήσει τώρα; Όσο για το αν ευθύνεται ο ασθενής για την ασθένειά του, επίτρεψέ μου να έχω άλλη γνώμη. Αν πάψετε να έχετε αρρωστοφοβία θα σταματήσει το κανάκεμα και θα κληθείτε να αναλάβετε την ευθύνη της ζωής σας. Το αντέχετε;


Δεν ξέρεις τι περνά , δεν λέει ψέματα , υποφέρει ουτε την κανακευει κανείς, αν την είχα βέβαια κοντά μου μία αγκαλιά θα την έκανα. Δεν το διάλεξε ούτε ή Ερρικα, ούτε ή Νεφέλη, κανείς δεν διαλέγει την διαταραχή , τους φόβους του . Όταν νοσεις ψυχικά είσαι σαν παιδί . Θέλει πολύ αγάπη ή Ερρικα και πολύ συμπαράσταση. Ή αλήθεια έχει πολλές μορφές και επεξηγήσεις, να έχουμε έλεος με τους ανθρώπους για να έχει και ο Θεός έλεος με μας.

----------


## proteus

> ΤΗ ζωή την αντέχω. Τους σωματικους πόνους δεν αντέχω


Τότε γιατί τους προκαλείς. Ξέρεις, φαντάζομαι, ότι οι πόνοι σου είναι σωματοποίηση ψυχολογικών δεδομένων. Σου το έχουν πεί όλοι οι γιατροί, όλα τα διαγνωστικά κέντρα, όλοι εδώ στο φόρουμ, εσύ όμως αρνείσαι πεισματικά να το πιστέψεις. Δίνεις την εντύπωση πως κρατιέσαι με πείσμα από την αστήρικτη άποψη οτι έχεις HIV, με επιχείρημα ότι έχεις συμπτώματα, τα οποία η ίδια δημιουργείς. Τα ψυχοφάρμακα που παίρνεις, για να σε πιάσουν πρέπει να έχεις ένα μίνιμουμ εμπιστοσύνης στη διαδικασία. Εσύ όμως τη σαμποτάρεις και αυτή. Δίνεις την εντύπωση οτι δεν θέλεις να σωθείς από την κατάσταση που λες οτι σε ταλαιπωρεί. Τι να υποθέσω λοιπόν;

----------


## proteus

> Δεν ξέρεις τι περνά , δεν λέει ψέματα , υποφέρει ουτε την κανακευει κανείς, αν την είχα βέβαια κοντά μου μία αγκαλιά θα την έκανα. Δεν το διάλεξε ούτε ή Ερρικα, ούτε ή Νεφέλη, κανείς δεν διαλέγει την διαταραχή , τους φόβους του . Όταν νοσεις ψυχικά είσαι σαν παιδί . Θέλει πολύ αγάπη ή Ερρικα και πολύ συμπαράσταση. Ή αλήθεια έχει πολλές μορφές και επεξηγήσεις, να έχουμε έλεος με τους ανθρώπους για να έχει και ο Θεός έλεος με μας.


Ο οίκτος και η κατανόηση από ένα σημείο και μετά, όταν δεν εξυπηρετούν το σκοπό τους που είναι να βοηθήσουν κάποιον να πολεμήσει την αρρώστια του, συμβάλλουν στη διατήρηση μιας νοσηρότητας. Ακόμα και τα παιδιά κάποτε ενηλικιώνονται...

----------


## Marilou

> Δεν ξέρεις τι περνά , δεν λέει ψέματα , υποφέρει ουτε την κανακευει κανείς, αν την είχα βέβαια κοντά μου μία αγκαλιά θα την έκανα. Δεν το διάλεξε ούτε ή Ερρικα, ούτε ή Νεφέλη, κανείς δεν διαλέγει την διαταραχή , τους φόβους του . Όταν νοσεις ψυχικά είσαι σαν παιδί . Θέλει πολύ αγάπη ή Ερρικα και πολύ συμπαράσταση. Ή αλήθεια έχει πολλές μορφές και επεξηγήσεις, να έχουμε έλεος με τους ανθρώπους για να έχει και ο Θεός έλεος με μας.


Όσο σκληρά και αν ακούγονται δυστηχως είναι αλήθεια όλα αυτά που λέει ο Πρωτέας ...
Μπορώ να καταλάβω τον καθένα εδώ μέσα τι περνάει και πόσο δύσκολο είναι να δεχτεί ότι όντως έτσι είναι ..

Υπάρχουν χαρακτήρες που το κανακεμα τους κάνει καλό και άλλους που τους κάνει να επαναπαυονται και να μην αποδέχονται τίποτα .
Δυστηχως όλο αυτό δεν σε βοηθάει ...
Και το σίγουρο είναι ότι κανένας δεν τα λέει με δόλο όλα αυτά ...

Και εγώ έτσι ήμουν κατηγορούσα τους πάντες και τα πάντα ...έβαζα τον εγωισμό μπροστά ...
Δεν ήθελα με τίποτα την φαρμακευτική αγωγή ειδικά όταν το πρώτο διάστημα γίνεσαι στην κυριολεξία πειραματόζωο μέχρι να δεις ποια θα σε πιάσει ...
Και φυσικά αυτή η αγωγή αρχικά σε εξοντώνει γιατί σου βγάζει ότι χειρότερο έχεις σε τετοιο βαθμό που λες ότι όλοι θέλουν το κακό σου και δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται ..
Ακυρώνεις γιατρούς ,ψυχοθεραπευτές τα πάντα ..

Μέχρι που έρχεται η μέρα όπου όλοι ναι μεν σου φέρονται σαν παιδι,αλλά σαν ένα κακομαθημένο παιδί που πρέπει να μπει τιμωρία βάζοντας του όρια και χρησημοποιωντας την αυστηρότητα που χρειάζεται ο κάθε άνθρωπος ώστε να τον ταρακουνήσει και να αρχίζει να πιστεύει πως αν δεν βοηθήσει ο ίδιος τον ευατο του κανένας δεν μπορεί να το κάνει...

Αν το κάνεις αυτό να δεις τότε τι αγκαλιές θα εισπράξεις και τότε αυτές οι αγκαλιές θα έχουν άλλο νόημα !
Ξερεις τι αγκαλιες και τι λόγια δύναμης θα πάρεις μετά απο τους δικούς σου οταν σε βλέπουν να πολεμάς και νας ματώνεις στην κυριολεξια?
Ξερεις τι βλεμματα θαυμασμού και οχι λυπησης θα λαμβανεις ?
Μην κανεις τους αλλους να σε λυπουνται δεν ειναι καθολου ωραιο και το κυριοτερο σε κανει ακομα πιο ευαλωτο και αδικο ωστε να θυμωνεις και να διωχνεις ατομα απο κοντα σου που θελουν πραγματικα να σε δουν δυνατο και το κυριοτερο να χαμογελας και παλι !
Μόνο εμείς έχουμε την δύναμη να βγούμε από αυτό ..αν δεν πεισμωσουμε και να το δούμε αλλιώς κανέναν φάρμακο και κανένας γιατρός δεν θα μας βοηθήσει, αυτό να το θυμάστε...

----------


## take a break

Oχι δεν έχετε δίκιο ! Ή ψυχιατρική είναι σε νηπιακή ηλικία ακόμα και δεν ξέρουμε τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει στην Ερρικα ή στην νεφέλη ή σε μας. Το να χτυπάμε τον άλλο δεν είναι όμορφο με αυτά και με αυτά έχουμε περισσότερους ψυχικά ανθρώπους. Γνώμη μου ποτέ δεν χαστούκισα μεταφορικά άνθρωπο πάντα ήμουν δίπλα του . Αυτά δεν έχω άλλα να πω δυστυχώς οι άνθρωποι σαν και μένα σπανίζουν πάντα υπερισχύει ή πιο σκληρή γραμμη

----------


## ERIKA

> Oχι δεν έχετε δίκιο ! Ή ψυχιατρική είναι σε νηπιακή ηλικία ακόμα και δεν ξέρουμε τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει στην Ερρικα ή στην νεφέλη ή σε μας. Το να χτυπάμε τον άλλο δεν είναι όμορφο με αυτά και με αυτά έχουμε περισσότερους ψυχικά ανθρώπους. Γνώμη μου ποτέ δεν χαστούκισα μεταφορικά άνθρωπο πάντα ήμουν δίπλα του . Αυτά δεν έχω άλλα να πω δυστυχώς οι άνθρωποι σαν και μένα σπανίζουν πάντα υπερισχύει ή πιο σκληρή γραμμη


Όλοι απ'τη πλευρά τους έχουν δίκιο. Εγώ έχω το δικό μου αλλά τι να το κάνω? Και να πεις ότι δεν προσπάθησα...

----------


## Marilou

> Oχι δεν έχετε δίκιο ! Ή ψυχιατρική είναι σε νηπιακή ηλικία ακόμα και δεν ξέρουμε τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει στην Ερρικα ή στην νεφέλη ή σε μας. *Το να χτυπάμε τον άλλο δεν είναι όμορφο με αυτά* και με αυτά έχουμε περισσότερους ψυχικά ανθρώπους. Γνώμη μου ποτέ δεν χαστούκισα μεταφορικά άνθρωπο πάντα ήμουν δίπλα του . Αυτά δεν έχω άλλα να πω δυστυχώς οι άνθρωποι σαν και μένα σπανίζουν πάντα υπερισχύει ή πιο σκληρή γραμμη


Ποιος μιλησε για χαστούκισμα?
Αν θεωρεις εσυ βίαιη την συμπεριφορα ενος ανθρωπου που ειναι δίπλα σου και σε νοιάζεται πραγματικα ,να σε φερνει αντιμετωπο με την σκληρη κατ αλλα πραγματικοτητα και δεν μπορει δυστηχως σε αυτο να σε αλλαξει γνωμη δεν μπορω να συμφωνησω μαζι σου..
Αν δεν σ αγαπούσε θα σε είχε παρατήσει σε μια γωνιά και δεν θα σου έδινε καθολου σημασία να εισαι σίγουρη...

Δεν ειπε κανεννας οτι ο δρομος προς την άνοδο ειναι εύκολος..Οσο δυσκολος και να είναι ,οφείλεις να πολεμας καθημερινα με το θηριο///..καθε μερα αυτα τα ατομα ματώνουν στην κυριολεξία και το ξέρετε πολυ καλα εσείς εδω μέσα .
Αυτα τα ατομα κρύβουν τοσο δυναμη μέσα τους που σε κάνουν να θυμώνεις γιατι αυτή την δύναμη και το πεισμα τους δεν το χρησημοποιουν για να γινουν επιτέλους καλα ..

Δυστηχως είπαμε καμια επιστήμη δεν μπορει να σε βοηθήσει αν εσυ έχεις καταθεσει τα οπλα ..Αν κουράστηκες ειναι απολυτως κατανοητο και σεβαστό ...ολοι κουραζόμαστε καποια στιγμή ..
Άλλο κουράζομαι ομως και για λιγο ζητάω χρονο να ξεκουραστω και αλλο παραιτουμε και δεν δέχομαι κανεναν και τιποτα περα απο την δικη μου άποψη ..

Και το ξαναλεω μην βλέπεται κανέναν εχθρικα δεν έχει κανενα απολύτως λόγο ..

Αυτα ..ο καθένας που δινει την δικη του μάχη ξερει πολυ καλά τι πρεπει να κανει και τι όχι ...κανενας ομως δεν τον φταίει παρα μόνο ο ευατο του, δυστηχως αυτη ειναι η σκληρή αλήθεια ..

Καλη δυναμη σε όλους μας ,αυτο μας κρατάει!

----------


## Giannislaa

Εrika γεια σου,επειδη το τελευταιο καιρο εχω φοβια με τον hiv,εσυ ποσα χρονια εισαι ετσι;οπως επισης πως ζουσες ολο αυτο το διαστημα φοβοσπυν πχ τα παντα η ειχε γινει μονο ενα γεγονος και νομιζεις πως απο αυτο κολλησες;

----------


## ERIKA

> Εrika γεια σου,επειδη το τελευταιο καιρο εχω φοβια με τον hiv,εσυ ποσα χρονια εισαι ετσι;οπως επισης πως ζουσες ολο αυτο το διαστημα φοβοσπυν πχ τα παντα η ειχε γινει μονο ενα γεγονος και νομιζεις πως απο αυτο κολλησες;


Απ'το 2015 μετά από επαφη

----------


## Giannislaa

Αρα απο το 2015 μεχρι σημερα μονο την επαφη φοβασαι,το λεω γιατι εγω πλεον τα βλεπω ολα παραξενα

----------


## ERIKA

> Ποιος μιλησε για χαστούκισμα?
> Αν θεωρεις εσυ βίαιη την συμπεριφορα ενος ανθρωπου που ειναι δίπλα σου και σε νοιάζεται πραγματικα ,να σε φερνει αντιμετωπο με την σκληρη κατ αλλα πραγματικοτητα και δεν μπορει δυστηχως σε αυτο να σε αλλαξει γνωμη δεν μπορω να συμφωνησω μαζι σου..
> Αν δεν σ αγαπούσε θα σε είχε παρατήσει σε μια γωνιά και δεν θα σου έδινε καθολου σημασία να εισαι σίγουρη...
> 
> Δεν ειπε κανεννας οτι ο δρομος προς την άνοδο ειναι εύκολος..Οσο δυσκολος και να είναι ,οφείλεις να πολεμας καθημερινα με το θηριο///..καθε μερα αυτα τα ατομα ματώνουν στην κυριολεξία και το ξέρετε πολυ καλα εσείς εδω μέσα .
> Αυτα τα ατομα κρύβουν τοσο δυναμη μέσα τους που σε κάνουν να θυμώνεις γιατι αυτή την δύναμη και το πεισμα τους δεν το χρησημοποιουν για να γινουν επιτέλους καλα ..
> 
> Δυστηχως είπαμε καμια επιστήμη δεν μπορει να σε βοηθήσει αν εσυ έχεις καταθεσει τα οπλα ..Αν κουράστηκες ειναι απολυτως κατανοητο και σεβαστό ...ολοι κουραζόμαστε καποια στιγμή .. 
> Άλλο κουράζομαι ομως και για λιγο ζητάω χρονο να ξεκουραστω και αλλο παραιτουμε και δεν δέχομαι κανεναν και τιποτα περα απο την δικη μου άποψη ..
> ...


Ναι Marilou κι εγώ ξέρω τι πρέπει να κάνω γιατί έχω κουραστεί πααααααρα πολύ και δεν αντέχω άλλο. Να αυτοκτονησω να τελειώνω

----------


## Marilou

Κανένας δεν μίλησε για κάτι τέτοιο ΕRIKA...

Με συγχωρείς αλλά εγώ πλέον δεν συμμετέχω ούτε κουβεντιάζω τέτοιες αποφάσεις ..

----------


## ERIKA

Χθες πήγα στο νοσοκομείο. Τα συμπτώματα αβασταχτα πλέον. Αφού με είδαν παθολογοι, νευρολογοι και καρδιολογοι κατέληξαν ότι φταίνε τα ψυχοφαρμακα. Τι να πω ρε παιδιά δεν τους πιστεύω

----------


## Sonia

Έχει μία βάση αυτό που σου είχε γράψει ο Πρωτέας. Από τη μία λες με ταλαιπωρεί η πάθηση, από την άλλη είναι σαν μέσα σου να έχει παγιωθεί το συναίσθημα ¨Τι μου λέτε ρε γατάκια, εγώ είμαι ανώτερη και ξέρω καλύτερα από όλους τους ειδικούς και την επιστήμη όλης της ανθρωπότητας. Και είμαι μοναδική περίπτωση που δεν έχει ξαναϋπάρξει στην ιστορία της ιατρικής" .

Αυτό ίσως πρέπει να δεις με τον εαυτό σου πως θα το δουλέψεις αφού λες ότι δεν σε βοηθάει η ψυχοθεραπεία. Δεν έχουν κι αυτοί το μαγικό κουμπί, πρέπει να είσαι έτοιμη κι εσύ να βοηθηθείς.

----------


## ERIKA

> Έχει μία βάση αυτό που σου είχε γράψει ο Πρωτέας. Από τη μία λες με ταλαιπωρεί η πάθηση, από την άλλη είναι σαν μέσα σου να έχει παγιωθεί το συναίσθημα ¨Τι μου λέτε ρε γατάκια, εγώ είμαι ανώτερη και ξέρω καλύτερα από όλους τους ειδικούς και την επιστήμη όλης της ανθρωπότητας. Και είμαι μοναδική περίπτωση που δεν έχει ξαναϋπάρξει στην ιστορία της ιατρικής" .
> 
> Αυτό ίσως πρέπει να δεις με τον εαυτό σου πως θα το δουλέψεις αφού λες ότι δεν σε βοηθάει η ψυχοθεραπεία. Δεν έχουν κι αυτοί το μαγικό κουμπί, πρέπει να είσαι έτοιμη κι εσύ να βοηθηθείς.


Sonia ναι αλλά από τη μια μου λένε πάρε ψυχοφαρμακα και από την άλλη που όλο χειροτερευει η υγεία μου λένε ότι φταίνε αυτά. Τέλος πάντων να τα παίρνω η όχι?

----------


## Sonia

Να τα παίρνεις αλλά να το βλέπεις σαν μία βοήθεια στο πρόβλημα, όχι σαν τη λύση του προβλήματος. Έχει διαφορά.
Από μόνα τους δεν θα σε κάνουν καλά.

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Καλημερα Ερικα,τι συμπτωματα εχεις αυτη την περιοδο;Και οι αιματολογικες εξετασεις σου δειχνουν κατι περιεργο η εκτος οριων;Δεν θελω να το παιξω εξυπνος απλως εχω δει πολλα περιεργα στη ζωη μου και με τον εαυτο μου και σε αλλους μηπως μπορω να σε βοηθησω καπως.

----------


## ERIKA

> Καλημερα Ερικα,τι συμπτωματα εχεις αυτη την περιοδο;Και οι αιματολογικες εξετασεις σου δειχνουν κατι περιεργο η εκτος οριων;Δεν θελω να το παιξω εξυπνος απλως εχω δει πολλα περιεργα στη ζωη μου και με τον εαυτο μου και σε αλλους μηπως μπορω να σε βοηθησω καπως.


Μόνιμη ζαλαδα κάουρες και ναυτία και απίστευτη ατονια.επίσης εντονη τριχοπτωση. Οι εξετάσεις έδειξαν πεσμένη την ανοσοσφαιρινη α κάνεις δε ξέρει γιατί. Επίσης ανεβασμένη sgot αλλά με τα χάπια τι να περιμένει κάνεις. Εκανα και εγκέφαλο γράφημα και triplex καρδιάς όλα καλα

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Πιθανοτατα φταινε τα χαπια,ισως απο τη αλλη μπορει να μημ απορροφας καλα τις βιταμινες και τα ιχνοστοιχεια,ρωτα το γιατρο σου αν εχει νοημα να το ψαξεις,ισως να κανεις τεστ για κοιλιοκακη (δυσανεξια γλουτενης)η καποιο αλλο συνδρομο δυσαπορροφησης.Παντως aids ουτε καν για αστειο...

----------


## ERIKA

> Πιθανοτατα φταινε τα χαπια,ισως απο τη αλλη μπορει να μημ απορροφας καλα τις βιταμινες και τα ιχνοστοιχεια,ρωτα το γιατρο σου αν εχει νοημα να το ψαξεις,ισως να κανεις τεστ για κοιλιοκακη (δυσανεξια γλουτενης)η καποιο αλλο συνδρομο δυσαπορροφησης.Παντως aids ουτε καν για αστειο...


Μανο εκανα δεν έχω κοιλιοκακη ούτε κανένα άλλο αυτοάνοσο

----------


## Nefeli28

Erika πως είσαι;;;;

----------

